# HELP: Coding Fog Lights for HID's



## RJ's325ITS (Sep 11, 2009)

So I've searched for weeks now and I found good info such as, the things I have to change to nitch_ aktiv but when I look for those things I might find a few but not all; at times I found similar words but far from a perfect match.

So I started looking for NSW, I think that translates to Fog lights, and I've turned a lot of those to inactive but my HID's still flicker after I start the engine.

If you've done this please check MY FRM dump to see if I've done the right thing. here it is:
*
BAUREIHE
e90
BAUART
limousine
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT
codierung_erfolgt
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_LANGSAM
wert_01
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_SCHNELL
wert_01
TANK_FILTER_FALLEND
wert_02
CC_15_EIN
benzin
CC_15_AUS
wert_01
CC_R_EIN
wert_01
CC_ML
wert_01
CC_F_WASCHWASSERSTAND
25_s
CC_F_KUEHLMITTELSTAND
25_s
CC_I_ZEITZELLE
500_ms
PREDRIVE_PERIODENDAUER
wert_01
TANK_FILTER_STEIGEND
wert_02
TANK_MITTLUNGSZEIT
wert_01
TANK_BERUHIGUNGSZEIT
wert_01
TANK_SICHERHEITSFAKTOR
wert_01
TANK_RED_REICHWEITE
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z4
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z5
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z6
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_DELTA_K2
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z2
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z3
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_DELTA_K1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ANZ_FEHLER_1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ANZ_FEHLER_2
wert_01
PREDRIVE_ABB_MOT
nicht_aktiv
BC_V_KORREKTUR
aktiv
WARNFELD_INFO_DME
aktiv
DSC_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
DME_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
CAS_ALIVE
aktiv
LM_ALIVE
aktiv
BC_DIGITAL_V
nicht_aktiv
BC_DIGITAL_V_KORREKTUR
nicht_aktiv
ZGM_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
TNK_LITER_RECHTS
wert_02
TNK_LITER_LINKS
wert_02
TNK_OHM_RECHTS
wert_02
TNK_OHM_LINKS
wert_02
TANK_RW_WARNUNG
wert_01
ACC_FILTER_FALLEND
wert_01
ACC_FILTER_STEIGEND
wert_01
ACC_ZEIGER_AUF_NULL
aktiv
AUSSENTEMP_SPERR_FAKTOR
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_SPERR_OFFSET
wert_01
CC_R_AUS
wert_01
CBS_STAT_01H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_02H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_04H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_03H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_10H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_11H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_20H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_21H
anzeige
CBS_MODE
level_4
CBS_GELB_HUAU
wert_01
CBS_RES_SPERR
wert_01
CBS_AVKM_START
wert_01
CBS_GELB
wert_01
CBS_STAT_12H
sperre
CBS_STAT_06H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_07H
sperre
CBS_STAT_08H
sperre
CBS_STAT_13H
sperre
CBS_STAT_14H
sperre
CBS_EINH_01H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_02H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_04H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_06H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_07H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_08H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_03H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_10H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_11H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_12H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_13H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_14H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_20H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_21H
zeitbas
SFY_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
CC_CSUM
grundcode_var
CSUM_ATEMP
grundcode_var
CSUM_KODIERUNG_VALID
grundcode_var
CC_ID_AKTIV
wert_01
CSUM_AUSSTATTUNG_1
grundcode_var
CSUM_CBS_01
grundcode_var
CSUM_CC_ALIVE
grundcode_var
CSUM_ST_ANZEIGE_1
grundcode_var
CSUM_WEG
grundcode_var
CSUM_TANK_PROZESS
grundcode_var
CSUM_TANK_INPUT
grundcode_var
CSUM_ACC
grundcode_var
CODING_VALID_BMW
wert_01
LAUTSTAERKE
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_DEAKT_IRNE
wert_10
ALARM_OPT_WARNBLINKER
aktiv
STILLER_ALARM
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETER_IRS
wert_08
QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
KOFFERRAUMUEBERWACHUNG
aktiv
NOTLAUFFUNKTION_HUPE
nicht_aktiv
HOTELSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
DISTRIBUTIONSMODUS
nicht_aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
MAX_DRIFT_X
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_X
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_X
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_X
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_X
wert_05
ALARM_LEVEL_X
wert_05
MAX_DRIFT_Y
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_Y
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_Y
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_Y
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_Y
wert_05
ALARM_LEVEL_Y
wert_05
CHECK_DRIFT_TIME
wert_05
NOISE_CORRECTION_TIME
wert_05
ARMING_TIME
wert_05
ARMING_TIME_BETW_ALARMS
wert_05
CONTROL_BYTE
ok
ALARM_TIME_EXT_SUPPLY
28_5s
ALARM_TIME_SELF_SUPPLY
26s
ALARM_PAUSE_TIME
14s
DUTY_CICLE_EXT_SUPPLY
100%
MIN_CHARGING_TEMP
wert_02
MAX_CHARGING_TEMP
wert_02
MIN_ALARM_TEMP
wert_02
MAX_ALARM_TEMP
wert_02
POWER_REDUCTION_TEMP
wert_02
POWER_REDUCTION_DUTY
50%
USA_MAX_SEMIPERIOD
249_6us
USA_MIN_SEMIPERIOD
182_4us
USA_SWEEP
2_5hz
ECE_SEMIPERIOD
208us
ECE_MODULATION
240ms
BUZZER_LOW_LEVEL
wert_04
BUZZER_HIGH_LEVEL
wert_04
BUZZER_SEMIPERIOD
208us
BUZZER_TIME
98ms
BACK_UP_BATTERY_DATA
primary_battery
BACK_UP_BATTERY_CAPACITY
wert_02
T_ZEIT_ZUG_NACH_DRUCK_FT
wert_01
AKTIVZEIT_KAPSENSOR_FT
wert_01
ANZ_RUNIN_BITS_FT
wert_01
AKTIVZEIT_KAPSENSOR_BT
wert_01
ANZ_RUNIN_BITS_BT
wert_01
MINZEIT_IOUT_ANSTEUER_FT
wert_01
T_ZEIT_ZUG_NACH_DRUCK_BT
wert_01
MINZEIT_IOUT_ANSTEUER_BT
wert_01
Y_BAUREIHE
e90
Y_SILENT_TEL
nicht_aktiv
Y_STOP_IF_SHORTCIRCUIT
nicht_aktiv
RETRIGGER_T_ZEIT_FT
wert_01
RETRIGGER_T_ZEIT_BT
wert_01
LENKWINKEL_UEBERSCHREITEN
wert_01
LENKWINKEL_UNTERSCHREITEN
wert_01
LENKSTOCK_UMSCHALT_VERZ
wert_01
U_POTI_DIMM_MIN
wert_01
U_POTI_DIMM_DELTA
wert_01
MELDUNG_AENDERUNG_DIMMER
wert_01
POTI_DIMM_INVERS
aktiv
POTI_LWR_INVERS
nicht_aktiv
LEUCHTDICHTE_EXPO
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_ABBRUCH
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_VERLAENG
nicht_aktiv
AUTOM_LICHT_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
SP_NACHREG_LANGSAM
nicht_aktiv
SL_PARKL_UNTERSP_ABSCHALT
aktiv
WARNBLK_ENERGY_SAVE_MODE
aktiv
BI_XENON_FL_ABSCHALT_OPT
wert_02
DRL_WERT_DIMMUNG
wert_02
BI_XENON_BEI_LH
nicht_aktiv
XENON_WIEDER_Z_AUS_PHASE
wert_01
TASTVERH_KL_58G_MIN
wert_01
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_KL_58G
wert_01
TASTVERH_BEL_WBL_MIN
wert_02
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_WBL_BEL
wert_02
PWM_ANST_FL_BIXENON
wert_02
CBD_ZEICHN_INDEX
wert_01
PRE_SLEEP_ZEIT
wert_01
BLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK
wert_01
BLINKIMPULS_CRASHBLK
wert_01
WERT_CRASHVERHALTEN
wert_01
CRASH_WARNBLINKEN
aktiv
CRASH_58G_EIN
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_LOESCHT_IMMER
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ZU_CHECK
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN
aktiv
LENKWINKEL_BEI_KLR
aktiv
NOTLAUF_FKT_GESCHW
wert_01
NOTLAUF_FKT_TIMER
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK
wert_02
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_1
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_2
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_3
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_4
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_5
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_6
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_7
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_8
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_9
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_10
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_11
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_12
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_13
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_14
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_15
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_16
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_17
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_18
wert_01
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE
aktiv
LICHT_AN_LED
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_PARKLICHT_FUNKT
nicht_aktiv
VIER_TUERER
aktiv
DRL_V_GEDIMMT
aktiv
GETRIEBE
handschaltung
AUTOM_LICHT_KONTROLLE
aktiv
GETRIEBE_HANDSCHALTER
aktiv
VORFELD_BEL_GEDIMMT
aktiv
DREHZAHL/FOERDERKENNLINIE
wert_105
MAX_MOTORSP._MSB/LSB
wert_105
MIN_MOTORSP._MSB/LSB
wert_105
MAX_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_105
MIN_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_105
KEIN_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_105
MAX_POS_DREHZAHLDIFF
wert_105
MAX_NEG_DREHZAHLDIFF
wert_105
KEINE_DREHZAHL_MSB/LSB
wert_105
MAX_SPANNUNG_KL15_MSB/LSB
wert_105
MIN_SPANNUNG_KL15_MSB/LSB
wert_105
MAX_SPANNUNG_KL30_MSB/LSB
wert_105
MIN_SPANNUNG_KL30
wert_105
KEINE_SPANNUNG_KL30
wert_105
REGELPARAMETER_P_MSB/LSB
wert_105
REGELPARAMETER_I_MSB/LSB
wert_105
REGELPARAMETER_D_MSB/LSB
wert_105
MOTORPOLE
wert_105
PUMPEN_ID
wert_105
DATUM_JAHR
wert_105
DATUM_MONAT
wert_105
DATUM_TAG
wert_105
CHECKSUMME_EKP
wert_105
OFF_MEMORY
aktiv
KLIMA_SPERREN
nicht_aktiv
ZUSATZWASSERPUMPE
nicht_verbaut
EL_ZUHEIZER_PTC
nicht_verbaut
RL_LL
ll
EINBAUORT
oben
JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
ACC_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
ACC_AUSSTATTUNG
wert_03
AFS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
WEG_EINHEIT
mls
BC_2_ENABLE
aktiv
BC_LIMIT_ENABLE
aktiv
NEIGUNGSGEBER
aktiv
FUNK_INNENRAUMSCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
QUIT_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
CHECKSUM_0
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_1
grundcode_var
CC_TEMPERATURWARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
TRIGGERANZAHL_KLAPPEN
wert_01
TRIGGERANZAHL_SENSOREN
wert_01
WARNUNG_GESCHW_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
CC_BREMSWARNL_NUR_ROT
nicht_aktiv
CC_ZUENDSCHLUESSEL
aktiv
ALARM_OPT_FERNLICHT
aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
PANIK_ALARM
aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
FL_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
nicht_aktiv
ABSCHALTUNG_RFS
nicht_aktiv
SIDEMARKER_US
aktiv
XENON_AL_VERBAUT
aktiv
BI_XENON_VERBAUT
aktiv
XENON_WIEDER_ZUEND
aktiv
ALARMTYP
us
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT
grad_f
ZEIT_EINHEIT
12_stunden
TANK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
wert_01
VERBRAUCH
mpg
KUEHL_MTL_AKTIV
aktiv_high
MOTOR_ART
benzin_direkt
GPS_UHR
aktiv
LADEEINRICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
K_ZAHL_TACHO
wert_02
K_ZAHL_TACHO_KOMPL
wert_02
K_ZAHL_WEG
wert_02
K_ZAHL_WEG_KOMPL
wert_02
AHM_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
ARS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
RDC_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBE_ART
handschalter
EGS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART
nicht_aktiv
ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
aktiv
PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUNG
aktiv
ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMELDUNG
nicht_aktiv
EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMMER
nicht_aktiv
DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HINTEN
e90
MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_HINTEN
e90
MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VORNE
e90
MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_VORNE
e90
DAUERTON_BEREICH_HINTEN
e90
DAUERTON_BEREICH_VORNE
e90
AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e90
AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e90
LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e90
LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e90
TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e90
ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
e90
ABSCHALTWEG
e90
EINSCHALTVEROEGERUNG_ZEIT
e90
STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e90
ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e90
ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e90
OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e90
OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e90
SC_DT_REAR
e90
SC_LP_REAR
e90
SC_OE_REAR
e90
SC_WD_REAR
e90
ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e90
ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e90
OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e90
OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e90
SC_DT_FRONT
e90
SC_LP_FRONT
e90
SC_OE_FRONT
e90
SC_WD_FRONT
e90
SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e90
SCHWELLWERT_MITTE_HI
e90
SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e90
SCHWELLWERT_MITTE_VO
e90
LAENDERVARIANTE_AHM
us
TYP_LENKUNG
linkslenker
ZYLINDER_ZAHL
6_zylinder
GETRIEBE_GAENGE
6_gaenge
KLASSE_BATTERIE
90ah
STROM_RUHE
wert_01
STROM_KS_MIN
wert_01
STROM_KS_MAX
wert_01
TRANSPONDER
aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_BREMSE
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSTART
aktiv
KLR_AUS_TKSITZ
aktiv
KOMFORT_EIN
aktiv
ERROR_EJECT
nicht_aktiv
SS_GETRIEBE
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_BREMSE
wert_02
BREMSE_DRUCK
wert_01
KOMFORT_AUS_IN_50MS
wert_03
KLR_AUS_TIMEOUT
wert_02
KL30G_TIMEOUT
wert_01
SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEI_ENTR_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR01
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR02
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR03
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR04
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR01
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR02
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR03
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR04
nicht_aktiv
FH_RESESCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_KINDERSICHERUNG
aktiv
ZV_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
ZV_DISTRANSMODE
aktiv
ZV_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
CLT_TASTE
aktiv
SPERRE_CRASH_ER
aktiv
VR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
VR_KLR_EINMALIG
nicht_aktiv
VR_GESCHW_EINMALIG
aktiv
SPERRE_HECKKLAPPE_KLR
nicht_aktiv
ER_TANKKLAPPE_SER
aktiv
ER_TANKKLAPPE_VR
aktiv
ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_CLT_NACH_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
ZV_AUTHENTISIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
CCM_SEND_INVALID
nicht_aktiv
CRASH_SCHWERE
wert_02
CRASH_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_01
VERRIEGELUNGSSCHWELLE
wert_04
GESCHW_SPERRE_TOEHK
wert_01
ZEIT_AUTO_ZV_VR
wert_01
VER_AUT_X_MIN_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGEL_XKM/H_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
FH_UMLSCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_ECEFIN
nicht_aktiv
FH_ABSCHALTKRITERIUM
aktiv
FH_USACANADA
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISAKL15
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISAKLR
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB
aktiv
KOMFORTOEFFNUNG
aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
aktiv
FH_RESETTIMEOUTKL50
aktiv
FH_TUERBED_EINSTG
nicht_aktiv
FH_SCHLIESSEN_EINSTG
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISTGDEFECT
aktiv
FH_KMFRTFBDTIM
aktiv
FH_DISCLSYDEFECT
aktiv
FH_DISFBDDEFCT
aktiv
FH_DISFERTMODE
aktiv
FH_DISTRANSMODE
aktiv
FH_DISWERKSTMODE
aktiv
KMFRT_OEFF_HINTEN
wert_01
KMFRT_OEFF_SHD
wert_01
KMFRT_SCHL_VORNE
wert_01
KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD
wert_01
ANSTEUERZEIT
wert_01
KMFRT_OEFFNEN
wert_01
KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN
wert_01
MIND_KMFRT_NACH_UNTERB
wert_01
MAX_KMFRT_UNTERB
wert_01
MAX_KMFRT_UNTERB_FBD
wert_01
KISITMRMAX
wert_01
SLEEPTIMER_FH_KLRAUS
wert_01
PERSONALISIERUNG_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SONDERTASTE_INNENLICHT
nicht_aktiv
FBD_AKTIV_KL15AUS
nicht_aktiv
FBD_AKTIV_KEYIN
aktiv
FBD_TESTKEY_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
FBD_HECKKLAPPE_TOTZEIT
wert_02
FBD_PANIK_TOTZEIT
wert_01
FBD_MOTORLAUF
wert_01
FBD_MOTORSTART
wert_01
FBD_PANIKDAUER
wert_01
FBDIN_9_6_KBAUD
aktiv
MFS_KEY_PLGD
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISTRANSMODE
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
PA_CONFIG_FBDREFCHECK
nicht_aktiv
PA_TVRERFATH
wert_01
PA_TSPERRVR
wert_01
PA_TBEREITPE
wert_01
PA_ID_GEBER
wert_01
PA_FBD_REF
wert_01
PA_TBEREIT_PG
wert_01
CHIPCARD
aktiv
BOS_DATEN_ANFRAGEN
aktiv
FS_DATEN_ANFRAGEN
aktiv
SQCNT_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
BEDINGUNG_CC_10KM
aktiv
EE_ZEIT_NLF
wert_01
EE_ZEIT_ABFR
wert_01
GESCHW_REQ_CC
wert_01
EWS_NACHLAUF_KLR_AUS
nicht_aktiv
EWS_FEHLER_MOTORLAUF
aktiv
EWS_SCHRITTWEITE_2
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR_HUBRAUM
n54b30_neu
LAENDERVARIANTE_BNDB
us
GETRIEBE_TYP
handschaltung
ANLASSSPERRE_BLS
nicht_aktiv
ES_EINMALIG_CLT
aktiv
SCHAERFEN/ENTSCHAERFEN
schloss_und_fernbedienung
CAN_MEHRFACH_SICHERN
aktiv
MOTORHAUBENKONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
ZV_SELEKTIV
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_1
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_2
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_3
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_4
aktiv
FH_SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_VERDECK_MODUL
nicht_aktiv
FH_HINTEN
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH
aktiv
FH_DISASHD_KL15
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA
aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
SONDERTASTE_PANIKALARM
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART_GENERELL
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART_CAN
nicht_aktiv
FBD_HSF_0
wert_09
FBD_HSF_1
wert_09
PASSIVE_ACCESS
aktiv
CDC
nicht_aktiv
MMC
nicht_aktiv
TOP_HIFI
aktiv
EQUALIZER
aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM
pl2_top_hifi
VOLUME_ADJ_1
e60_top_hifi
VOLUME_ADJ_2
e60_top_hifi
VOLUME_ADJ_3
e60_top_hifi
VOLUME_ADJ_4
e60_top_hifi
SVS
aktiv
NOTEPAD
nicht_aktiv
SDARS
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ECE_TELEFON
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_BUSINESS
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_PROF
aktiv
CAR_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
HELPNET
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
PDC
nicht_aktiv
ABSENK_ENTERTAINMENT_PDC
standard
SHOW_PDC
nicht_aktiv
RDC
nicht_aktiv
HUD
nicht_aktiv
ELDRVSEAT
aktiv
MFL_HORN
nicht_aktiv
MFL_HAZARD
nicht_aktiv
MFL_CLEAN
nicht_aktiv
FOND_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
FOND_LOW
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_TUNER
us
RDS_AF_FUNKTION
rds_aus
TP_FUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
TP
nicht_aktiv
TMC
nicht_aktiv
AMBANDS
nicht_aktiv
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_1
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_2
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_3
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_4
e90_stereo
PHASE_BLOCK
e90_stereo
CROSS_OVER_1
e90_stereo
CROSS_OVER_2
e90_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_SYSTEM
e90_stereo
NIVI
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL
e87_hifi
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_ON
standard
VOLUME_AUDIO_1
e87
VOLUME_MINIMUM_NAVI
standard
VOLUME_DELTA_NAVI_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_MINIMUM_TM
standard
VOLUME_MINIMUM_TEL
standard
VOLUME_DELTA_TEL_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_KLANG_1
e90_top_hifi
KLANG_OFFSET
standard
VOLUME_PDC
e90_top_hifi
VOLUME_DELTA_PDC_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_SECUR_1
e87
LOUDNESS
e60
GAL_MAIN
e60
GAL_DEFAULT
e60
MUTE_ON_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
KEY_MEMORY_ASK
aktiv
MUTEMIX_TIME
pl2
DAUER
pl2
ABSTAND_IDENT_PRIO
pl2
NACHLAUF_INT
pl2
TIMEOUT_INT
pl2
HIGH_CUT
auto
EINH_MASTER
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MINIMUM_SPEECH
standard
AUDIO_ENTERTAIN_1
us
LUEFTER_SCHW1
pl2
LUEFTER_SCHW2
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT1
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT2
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT3
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT4
pl2
CRUISE_CTRL
nicht_aktiv
ACC
nicht_aktiv
HARDWARE
hw_ccc
ADRBOOK
aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES
profil_2
BACKDOOR
nicht_aktiv
CID
cid_mid
DATUM_EINHEIT
mm_tt_jj
SINGLE_TUNER
nicht_aktiv
DOUBLE_TUNER
aktiv
DRUCK_EINHEIT
psi
DWS
nicht_aktiv
E64
nicht_aktiv
TRF
nicht_aktiv
KANA_WRITER
nicht_aktiv
KLIMA_SG_ART
pl2_high
NAVIGATION
aktiv
OUTPUT_SIGNAL_TABLE_1
pl2_ll
OUTPUT_SIGNAL_TABLE_2
pl2_ll
PTY_TABELLE
pty_us
WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCL
aktiv
REV_INPUT
aktiv
UNIT_FEET
aktiv
ACOUSTIC
nicht_aktiv
REGIONALISIERUNG
reg_aus
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_1
us
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_2
franzoesisch
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_3
spanisch
RING
aktiv
SMS
nicht_aktiv
SPEECH_MF
weiblich
STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
K931D_ZV_ALLE_TUEREN
par_frei
K931D_ZV_SELEKTIV
par_frei
K931D_SCHEIBENABSENKUNG
par_gesperrt
K930E_ZV_VER_N_XMIN_FB
fkt_frei
K9323_ZV_VER_AB_X_KM/H
fkt_frei
K4D01_OFF_CID_DISPL_HELL
fkt_frei
C940A_QUITT_OPT_ENTSCH
fkt_gesperrt
C9419_QUITT_OPT_KLAPPE
fkt_gesperrt
C941C_QUITT_AKUST_KLAPPE
fkt_gesperrt
K9416_QUITT_AKUST_ENTSCH
fkt_gesperrt
C9410_QUITT_OPT_SCHAERF
fkt_gesperrt
C9413_QUITT_AKUST_SCHAERF
fkt_gesperrt
C9C03_KLAPPENWINKEL
fkt_gesperrt
C9C01_HKL_TASTE
fkt_gesperrt
K4D01_OFF_HUD_DISPL_HELL
fkt_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_GESCHWNDGKT
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_ACC
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_TEMPOMAT
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_CHECKCONTRL
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_NAVIGATION
par_gesperrt
K8116_KLAPPENAUTOMATIK
fkt_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_AUTOMATIK
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_LUFTVERTEILUNG
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_GEBL_AKTUELL
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_SCHICHTUNG
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_AC
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_M10
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_0
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_P10
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M3
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M2
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M1
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_0
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P1
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P2
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P3
par_gesperrt
K8125_KLAPPENPROGRAMM_BO
fkt_frei
K8127_KLAPPENPROGRAMM_BO
fkt_frei
K8129_ZWAKO_AC_EIN_AUTO
fkt_gesperrt
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_AUS
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_40S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_90S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_150S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_240S
par_frei
C940D_QUITT_OPT_SCHAERF
fkt_frei
K4328_BLINKEN_TIPPBET
fkt_frei
C940C_QUITT_OPT_ENTSCH
fkt_frei
K532F_SENDERLISTE_AUDIO
fkt_gesperrt
K5303_GAL_SEHR_STARK
par_frei
K5303_GAL_STARK
par_frei
K5303_GAL_MITTEL
par_frei
K5303_GAL_GERING
par_frei
K5303_GAL_SEHR_GERING
par_frei
K5303_GAL_KEINE_ANHEB
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_BASS
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_TREBLE
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_BALANCE
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_FADER
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_REVERB
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_EQULIZER
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_NAV
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_VERKEHR
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_TELEFON
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_SVS
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_PDC
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_BAR
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_PSI
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_KPA
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_1
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_2
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_3
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_L/100KM
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_MPG_US
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_MPG_UK
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_KM/L
par_frei
K410D_EINHEITEN_WEG
fkt_frei
K4113_ZEIT_STD_DARST
fkt_frei
K4116_EINH_TEMPERATUR
fkt_frei
K9901_UMLUFT_EIN
par_frei
K9901_NAV_LETZER_HINWEIS
par_frei
K9901_KOMFORT_PARKBREMSE
par_frei
K9901_MUTE_EIN
par_frei
K9901_MONITOR_EIN
par_frei
K9901_LENKRADHEIZUNG
par_frei
K9901_RADIO/TELEFON
par_frei
K9901_SWR
par_gesperrt
K9901_HUPE
par_gesperrt
K9901_WARNBLINKEN
par_gesperrt
K430C_DATUM_FORMAT
fkt_frei
K2407_PDC_MONITORBILD
fkt_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_NORMAL
par_frei
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_EMPFIN
par_frei
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_SEHR_E
par_frei
CA107_AUT_VERST_DEAKT
par_frei
CA107_AUT_VERST_ENTR
par_frei
CA107_AUT_VERST_ENT_T
par_frei
CHECKSUM
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_2
grundcode_var
ACC_CSUM_MONITOR
aktiv
ACC_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
AFS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ARS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
BC_LEERZEILE
aktiv
CBS_GELB_KM_MIN
wert_01
CBS_INTD_03H
wert_01
CBS_INTW_10H
wert_06
CBS_INTW_11H
wert_02
CBS_INTW_12H
wert_01
CBS_SCEN_01H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_02H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_03H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_04H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_06H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_07H
aktiv
CBS_SCEN_08H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_10H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_11H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_12H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_13H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_14H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_20H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_21H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_TZ_SCHALTER
borddatum
CSUM_AUSSTATTUNG_PL2
grundcode_var
DATEN_INDEX
wert_01
DME_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
DSC_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
EGS_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EGS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EHC_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
EKP_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EKP_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EPS_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EPS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HU_VERBAUT
radiostufe_3_4
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL
wert_08
LEHNE_BF_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_BF_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_FA_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_FA_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MOTORKONSTANTE
wert_01
PREDRIVE_START_MIT_OBD
aktiv
SEAT_BELT_DISTANCE
wert_01
SFY_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
TANK_OHM_FEHLER_OG
wert_01
TANK_OHM_FEHLER_UG
wert_01
TANK_VOLL_ERKENNUNG
wert_03
TCM_ALIVE_MONITOR
aktiv
TCM_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
TEMPOMAT_SETZ_ANZ_DAUER
wert_02
ZGM_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
GEBLAESE_AUTO_MIT_A
nicht_aktiv
GEBLAESE_AUTO_MIT_BALKEN
aktiv
GEBLAESE_MIT_LUEFTER_SYMB
aktiv
GEBLAESE_MIT_RAHMEN
aktiv
KOMPRESSOR
gross
LAENDERVARANTE
ece
SOLARSENSORKENNLINIE
kennlinie_01
UEBERSETZUNG_KOMPRESSOR
wert_03
UMLUFT_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
AUX
aux
CKM
true
GAL_KURVE
gal-kurve_2
SOUNDAUSSTATTUNG
stereo
TP_MINIMAL_VALUE
wert_0
STANDRUECKSCHALTUNG
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_AL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_AL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_H_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_H_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_V_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_V_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_FL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_FL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_KZL
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSW_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSW_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_RFS_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_RFS_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_SL_V_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_SL_V_R
aktiv
HALB/VOLLSCHRITT
halbschritt
IB_2MIN_OPTION
aktiv
IB_SOFTON_OPTION
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL_L
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL_R
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_FL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_FL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_R
aktiv
LWR_ABS_MIN_STELLUNG_2
wert_02
LWR_ANSTEUERN
nicht_aktiv
LWR_FEHLER_BEWERTUNG
wert_02
LWR_HYSTERESE_START
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTABSTAND_GRENZE
wert_01
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_0
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_1
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_2
wert_02
LWR_TEMPERATUR_GRENZE
grad_-20
LWR_TESTBETRIEB
nicht_aktiv
LWR_TREIBER_CODIERUNG_2
wert_01
LWR_VORBESTROMUNG
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BL_M_1
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_IB
wert_01
SCHRITTABSTAND_STARTPHASE
wert_01
TYP_FH_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_0
wert_01
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_1
wert_01
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_2
wert_01
VERHALTEN_UEBERWACHUNG
wert_01
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_FL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_FL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_R
aktiv
XENON_LI
wert_02
AUSWERTUNG_B_DRUCK
nicht_aktiv
AUSWERTUNG_P_CAN
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISTRANSMODE
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_MK60
e90_6zyl
DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMITKORR2
wert_04
DRUCKMODELL_HINTERACHSE
wert_03
DRUCKMODELL_VORDERACHSE
wert_03
GEARMOMENTREGLER_MAX_HA_2
wert_01
GEARMOMENTREGLER_MIN_HA_2
wert_04
LENKWINKELKENNLINIE_2
wert_01
MOTOR_ART_DSC_2
n54b30
PRE_MSR
aktiv
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_09
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_12
UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_01
UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
VOLUMENDURCHFLUSSPARA_2
wert_00
MFS_MIT_TON
nicht_aktiv
STARTDELAY_K_START
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_ADJ
pl2_stereo
ANTENNENPARA
e90
AIRBAG_TRIGGERED_E-CALL
aktiv
BACKUP_ANTENNA
aktiv
BLUETOOTH
aktiv
CUSTOMER_CALLS_OVER_GMIN
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_PWR_DOWN_INIT_DUR
wert_00
DRIVE_WHEELS
rear_wheel
DSP_ACOUSTIC_PROFILE
wert_01
E-CALL_CHECK_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
E-CALL_HARDKEY_FITTED
aktiv
E_CALL_COUNTD_DELAY_TIMER
wert_02
GPS_ON/OFF
nicht_aktiv
MOST_ASYNC_OR_CTRL_CHANNL
most_async_channel
NAD_EQUIPPED
aktiv
NON-TELEMATIC_E-CALL
aktiv
SCS_OR_SVS
scs
SIM_IN_TELEMATIK_READER
nicht_aktiv
SPRACHE
us
TCU_TYPE
e60_us_thin
TELEMATIK_ENABLED
aktiv
TELEMATIK_SIM_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_CONSUMER_PIN_STORAGE
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_SMS_NACK
wert_02
TRACK_WIDTH
e9x
TWO_HANDSETS
wert_02
TWO_MICROPHONES
wert_01
US_BUSINESS/PROF_VARIANT
professional_model
VR_EQUIPPED
nicht_aktiv
WAKE-UP_BY_E-CALL
nicht_aktiv
WHEEL_BASE
e9x
WHEEL_CIRCUMFERENCE
e9x
DEF_HEIMLEUCHTEN_CKM
wert_02
DEF_QUITT_BLK_ENTSI_CKM
aktiv
DEF_QUITT_BLK_SICH_CKM
aktiv
DEF_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM
aktiv
DEF_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_CKM
wert_01
BORDNETZ
e6x_bordnetz
MOST_ASYNC_OR_CTRL_CH_JAP
most_async_channel
TWO_MICROPHONES_JAPAN
wert_01
VEHICLE_MANUFACTURER
wert_01
B_ENABLE_RIGHT_HAND_DRIVE
ll
S_DMEAYVA
e90_sport_n54
S_DMEPUMPMOMENT
e90_sport_n54
S_DUTY_MAX
e90_sport_n54
S_ECO_PUMP_VOL_FLOW
e90_sport_n54
S_I_SF_AY_VARIANTES
e90_sport_n54
S_I_SF_DEH_VARIANTES
e90_sport_n54
S_I_SF_DPSI_VARIANTES
e90_sport_n54
S_I_SF_MODEL_VARIANTES
e90_sport_n54
S_I_SF_VX_VARIANTES
e90_sport_n54
S_KRR_FILTER
e90_sport_n54
S_STRAP_TRANSMISSION
e90_sport_n54
S_XVALVE_2I_SERVO
e90_sport_n54
S_ZTOTAL
e90_sport_n54
BLUETOOTH_FIX
aktiv
BMW_DEALER
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE
aktiv
BMW_N_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_MULF
nicht_aktiv
FLAP
nicht_aktiv
PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_CCM_0CD
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_PERM
aktiv
ALLG_PARAMETER_HUB
basisparameter
ALLG_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
basisparameter
AST_PARAMETER_HUB
asthub
AST_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
astschieb
CHECK_IGNITIONA
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_IGNITIONC
aktiv
CHECK_IGNITIONK
aktiv
EKS_POS_MAX_SHIFT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MAX_TILT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_SHIFT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_TILT
wert_01
HEBEN_AUS_GEOEFFNET
aktiv
KLEMME_15_NOTWENDIG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_HEBEN
wert_02
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN
wert_02
KOMFORT_POS_AUF
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_POS_ZU
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN
wert_02
LENGTH_NO_STOP
wert_01
LENGTH_NO_STOP_TILT
wert_01
LOW_BAT_OFF
wert_01
LOW_BAT_ON
wert_01
NFT_PARAMETER_HUB
nfthub
NFT_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
nftschieb
NO_RAIN_INTENSITY
wert_01
NOTLAUF_IMMER
nicht_aktiv
OEFFNEN_AUS_GEHOBEN
aktiv
PANIC_CLOSE
aktiv_1p
PANIC_CLOSE_TILT
aktiv_1p
PANIC_FREIGABE_CAS
aktiv
PANIC_FREIGABE_KL15
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETER_BESCHLAG
codierung
PARAMETER_LICHT
kennlinien
RAIN_CLOSE_INTENSITY
wert_01
REGENSCHLIESSEN
nicht_aktiv
REGENSCHLIESSENTILT
nicht_aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_AUF
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_HEB
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_SENK
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_ZU
aktiv
SET_CODE_0
wert_09
SHD_POS0
wert_01
SHD_POS1
wert_01
SHD_POS2
wert_01
SHD_POS3
wert_01
SHD_POS4
wert_01
SHD_POS5
wert_01
SHD_POS6
wert_01
SHD_POS7
wert_01
SHD_POS8
wert_01
SHD_POS9
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_CLOSED
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_NORMED
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_OPEN
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_TILTED
wert_01
SICHERHEITS_FZG
nicht_aktiv
T_PANIC1
wert_01
T_PANIC2
wert_01
TOLERANCE
wert_01
USE_SOS
aktiv
WASSERSTOFF_FZG
nicht_aktiv
WINDSCHOTT
aktiv
TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
AIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
AIRBAG_FAHRER_1
aktiv
AWL_1
nicht_aktiv
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
BPLUS_TRENNUNG1_1
aktiv
CC_GURTWARNUNG_1
aktiv
CURTAIN_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
CURTAIN_FAHRER_1
aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY
e90_vorserie
FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
FR_HE_PARAM_1
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_2
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_3
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_4
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_5
e90_vorserie
GURTKONTAKT_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FONDLINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FONDRECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FONDLINKS_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FONDRECHTS_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAMM_SEITENCRASH_1
nicht_aktiv
ITS_GEGENUEBER_1
aktiv
ITS_SCHRAEGCRASH_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
LANGER_CURTAIN_1
curtain
LENKSEITE_1
links
MRSA_TUERE_1
aktiv
OC3_1
aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0
e90_vorserie
POL_1
aktiv
POS_1
nicht_aktiv
POSI_1
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_OPTION_1
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_1
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_1
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_1
aktiv
SEITEN_PARAM
e90_vorserie
SIDEBAG_FOND_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
SIDEBAG_FOND_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
SIDEBAG_LINKS_1
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_1
aktiv
SLV_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SLV_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
UP_FR_PARAM
e90_vorserie
UPFRONT_LINKS_1
aktiv
UPFRONT_RECHTS_1
aktiv
US_SCHWELLEN_1
aktiv
AKUSTIK_V_X
wert_01
AKUSTIK_V_Y
wert_01
CBS_INTD_11H
wert_01
CBS_INTD_13H
wert_01
CBS_INTD_14H
wert_01
CSUM_AKUSTIK_KLANG
grundcode_var
KLACK_AMP
wert_01
KLACK_FRE
wert_01
KLACK_TON
wert_01
KLICK_AMP
wert_01
KLICK_FRE
wert_01
KLICK_TON
wert_01
SHOW_CC_MSG_NR
nicht_aktiv
SHOW_OEL_STAND
aktiv
PIA
pia_low
FBD_SERVICEFKT_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_GROSS
aktiv
REGENSENSOR
aktiv
RUECKSCHALTUNG_AKT_KMH
210_kmh
SERVICEPOSITION
aktiv
WISHENINTERVALL_STILL
3_s
ZYCLUS_VOLLEND_KLR_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AD_GAIN
wert_18
BT_UFN
wert_01
EMERGENCY_NUMBER
wert_01
SVS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AL_KL50_SCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
ALC_ERR_BLK_FREQ
wert_01
ALC_FAHRZEUG
aktiv
BFD_1_ALGORITHMUS
aktiv
BFD_1_BL_M_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_BLINK_FREQ_AUS
wert_01
BFD_1_BLINK_FREQ_EIN
wert_01
BFD_1_ENTPRELL_ABS
wert_01
BFD_1_ENTPRELL_AX
wert_01
BFD_1_MIN_GESCHW
wert_01
BFD_1_NSL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_RL_BL_1_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_1_RL_BL_2_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_1_RL_BL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_STUFE_DELAY
wert_01
BFD_1_THERM_TIMEOUT
wert_02
BFD_1_WEGFALL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_WERT_AX_EIN
wert_04
BFD_1_WERT_AX_RUCK
wert_02
BFD_2_ALGORITHMUS
nicht_aktiv
BFD_2_BL_M_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_BLINK_FREQ_AUS
wert_01
BFD_2_BLINK_FREQ_EIN
wert_01
BFD_2_ENTPRELL_ABS
wert_01
BFD_2_ENTPRELL_AX
wert_01
BFD_2_MIN_GESCHW
wert_01
BFD_2_NSL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_RL_BL_1_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_2_RL_BL_2_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_2_RL_BL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_STUFE_DELAY
wert_01
BFD_2_THERM_TIMEOUT
wert_01
BFD_2_WEGFALL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_2_WERT_AX_EIN
wert_02
BFD_2_WERT_AX_RUCK
wert_01
COMFORT_ACCESS_LICHT
aktiv
FAHRWEG_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
wert_01
FL_ABSCHALT_OPT
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_ENABLE
aktiv
LICHT_AN_WARN_KL_R
aktiv
LICHT_AN_WARNUNG
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERL_BLK
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_MAX_TIME
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_PRELL
wert_03
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_AKTIV
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_BLK_Z
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_FL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_KL58G
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_KZL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_NSL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_NSW
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_RFS
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_RL_BL_2
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_SL_V
aktiv
NOTLAUF_FKT_SCHALTERSTELL
aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH
wert_04
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_1_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_2_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_BL
wert_03
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSL_SL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V_AL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V_FL
wert_01
RL_BL_1_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_1_PARKL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_1_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_2_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_PARKL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_BREMSL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_PARKL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_PO_RL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
SICHERHEITS_FZG_LM
nicht_aktiv
SL_V_PARKL_FKT
aktiv
SL_V_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
SPIEGEL_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
aktiv
SPIEGEL_EINKLAPPEN
aktiv
SPIEGEL_ELEKTROCHROM
aktiv
SPIEGEL_HEIZUNG
aktiv
SPIEGEL_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP
aktiv
SPIEGEL_MEMORY
aktiv
SPIEGEL_STAND_HEIZUNG
aktiv
STANDVERBRAUCHER_ANMELDEN
nicht_aktiv
UMSCHALTOPT_LICHTSCHALTER
wert_02
DELAY_KL50L
wert_01
AUXIN
aktiv
BC_HIGH
aktiv
STANDLUFT
aktiv
VOLUME_KLANG_EMERGENCY
e90_top_hifi
VOLUME_PDC_EMERGENCY
e90_top_hifi
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF_KL
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAP
aktiv
HK_ENABLE_OPEN
aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_0
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_1
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_10/15
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_2
nicht_aktiv
C_CKM_D_AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN
nicht_aktiv
C_CKM_D_GEBLAESE_OFFSET
kein_offset
C_CKM_D_KLIMA_MIT_AUTO
aktiv
C_CKM_D_TEMPERATUR_OFFSET
kein_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_0
kein_geblaese_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_1
kein_geblaese_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_10/15
kein_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_2
kein_geblaese_offset
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_0
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_1
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_10/15
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_2
aktiv
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_0
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_1
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_10/15
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_2
kein_offset
ANFRAGE_FENSTERPOSITIONEN
aktiv
S_HINRUECKFILT_SW
e90_sport_n54
VARIANTEN_NUMMER
e90_sport_n54
BEEP_CONTROL_CG1
e90_top_hifi
BEEP_CONTROL_CG2
e90_top_hifi
BEEP_CONTROL_CGL
e90_top_hifi
BEEP_CONTROL_PDC
e90_top_hifi
DIGITAL_AUDIO_SOURCE
cd-player
PHONE_VERSION
most-phone1-1mic
SOUND_SYSTEM_DATA
wert_01
VOICE_PRE_PROC_MIC_DIST
par_vpp_144mm
VOICE_PRE_PROC_STEER_SIDE
par_vpp_left_steering
BA_LAENDER_VARIANTE
usa
DEF_DATUM_EINHEIT
mm_tt_jj
DEF_DRUCK_EINHEIT
psi
DEF_GAL_VALUE
keine_anhebung
DEF_GONG_VOLUME
e90_top_hifi
DEF_JPGONG_VOL
e90_top_hifi
DEF_LAST_SPEECH
us
DEF_PDC_VOLUME
e90_top_hifi
DEF_TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT
grad_f
DEF_VERBRAUCH
mpg
DEF_WEG_EINHEIT
mls
DEF_ZEIT_EINHEIT
12_stunden
GAL_VALUE
keine_anhebung
LAST_GONG_VOLUME
e90_top_hifi
LAST_JPGONG_VOL
e90_top_hifi
LAST_PDC_VOLUME
e90_top_hifi
LAST_SPEECH
us
MULTIPARTY
nicht_aktiv
NAVIGATION_TYPE
navi_sv
ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
REVERSE_GONG
nicht_aktiv
SIM
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHER_AKTIVE_SPRACHE
sprecher_weiblich
SPRECHER_ALTERNATIVE_2
sprecher_weiblich
SPRECHER_ALTERNATIVE_3
sprecher_weiblich
TELEFON_TYPE
prof_phone
VIDEO_DENY
deny_slow_key
SVS_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ANTIWUMMER
nicht_aktiv
DATA_TRANSFER
nicht_aktiv
E9X_CAR
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR_DIRECTION
aktiv
PARAMETER_SHD
shdparameter
POS_DIRECTION
nicht_aktiv
QUARTERTURN
aktiv
SHD_POS_QUARTERTURN
wert_01
ANLASSSPERRE_KLR
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_BFD_AUSG_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_BFD_AUSG_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
KL_VA_EIN_BEI_ENTRIEGELN
nicht_aktiv
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_AL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BFD_AUSG
wert_03
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BLK_H
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BLK_V
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_FL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_KZL
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSW
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RFS
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL_1
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL_2
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V
wert_01
AEREA_CODE_DVD
wert_02
LAENDERVARIANTE_GT
us
AFH_DOA
aktiv
AFS
nicht_aktiv
BB_RAB
aktiv
BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
DF_DIR
nicht_aktiv
ECBA
aktiv
FBS
aktiv
GMK
wert_00
RPA
aktiv
SST
aktiv
TB_BDD
aktiv
TEL_MINIMAL_VALUE
wert_0
ANTENNA_DIAG_PARA
e90
AUX_RAD
aux
BAUREIHEX
e9x
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO
us
IBOC
nicht_aktiv
KEY_MEMORY_R
aktiv
MUTE_TIMES
pl2
NACHLAUF_INT_R
pl2
RIGHTHAND
nicht_aktiv
SOFTEN_ENTERTAINMENT_PDC
nicht_aktiv
TCU_ECE
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_INT_R
pl2
ULF_ECE
nicht_aktiv
BACKUP_LOUDSPEAKER
aktiv
HEIZUNG_AN_AUS
aktiv
KHV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
HDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_PIA
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_RPA_RDC
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_UHR_DATUM
aktiv
RDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
AMS_R1_SRON
wert_105
AMS_R2_SRON_STAT
wert_105
AMS_R3_R5_SRON_MIN
wert_105
AMS_R4_SROFF
wert_105
AMS_R6_R8_ACU_ON
wert_105
AMS_R7_AV_TRIMM
wert_105
AMS_R9_R10_OVERC
wert_105
DEBUG_BYTE1
wert_105
DEBUG_BYTE2
wert_105
DEBUG_BYTE3
wert_105
LIMIT_M_DREHZAHL
wert_105
MOTOR_FREQUENZ
wert_105
RIPPLEFILTER_LP_1
wert_105
RIPPLEFILTER_LP_2
wert_105
RIPPLEFILTER_NO
wert_105
SPARE_1
wert_105
SPARE_2
wert_105
SPARE_3
wert_105
SPARE_4
wert_105
SPARE_5
wert_105
SPARE_6
wert_105
UEBERTEMP_LEVEL1
wert_105
UEBERTEMP_LEVEL2
wert_105
Y_RSSI_LENGTH
signallaenge_in_500_ms
Y_TAGS_BFT
verbaut
Y_TAGS_FATH_BFTH
nicht_verbaut
K410D_C_WEG_1
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_2
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_3
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_4
wert_02
K410D_D_WEG
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_1
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_2
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_3
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_4
wert_02
K4110_D_VERBRAUCH
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_1
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_2
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_3
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_4
wert_02
K4113_D_ZEIT
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_1
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_2
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_3
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_4
wert_02
K4116_D_TEMPERATUR
wert_02
K4119_C_DRUCK_1
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_2
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_3
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_4
wert_03
K4119_D_DRUCK
wert_03
K430C_C_DATUM_1
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_2
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_3
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_4
wert_02
K430C_D_DATUM
wert_02
K4310_C_SPRACHE_1
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_2
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_3
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_4
wert_03
K4310_D_SPRACHE
wert_03
ANZ_EIN_N_BLOCK_WI_HECK
wert_00
AUC_SENSOR
aktiv
BLOCKERKENNUNG_WISCH_HECK
16_s
DRUCKSENSOR
aktiv
FENSTERHEBER_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FOND_SCHICHT_POT
aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HECKWI_STOP_NACH_KLR_EIN
nicht_aktiv
HECKWISCHER_EIN_RUECKWGAN
nicht_aktiv
INTERVAL_HECKWISCHER
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSORVENTIL
aktiv
SCHEINWERFERREININUNG
aktiv
SPERRZ_N_BLOCK_WI_HECK
3_min
WASSER_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
wert_01
EMPF_OHNE_RAENDELRAD
empfindlichkeitsstufe_3
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2
wert_02
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3
wert_03
KONFIG_NACHL_REGEN
wert_01
KONFIG_RLS_GESCHW
nicht_aktiv
KONFIG_RLS_RAENDELRAD
aktiv
KONFIG_RLS_REGEN
aktiv
TYP_FRONTSCHEIBE
serienscheibe
TYP_RLS_OPTIK
aktiv
V_HIGH_SPEED_WISCHEN
wert_01
WISCHEN_STUFE2
aktiv
WISCHERMOTOR_RSK
nicht_aktiv
CRUISE_CTRL_CCC
nicht_aktiv
EINH_MASTER_KOMBI
aktiv
ONLINE_CALLSTRATEGY
use_csd_paketdata
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE
dar_us
ONLINE_DISABLE_CONTENT
content_disable_vmax
ONLINE_DISABLE_VMAX
disable_us
VIDEOMODUL_CCC
nicht_aktiv
ALC_CC_ALC_ERR_OFF
nicht_aktiv
ABZUGSPERRE_PLOCK
nicht_aktiv
GALLON_VAL
us
MP3
nicht_aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BFD_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BFD_R
aktiv
FH_CC_MELDUNGEN
aktiv
FH_FAHRERTUER_TIPP_AUF
aktiv
FH_FAHRERTUER_TIPP_ZU
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_R
aktiv
PANIKMODUS
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_EKS
nicht_aktiv
TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_R
aktiv
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_A
e90b
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_B
e90b
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS
e90b
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS
e90b
ZWP/EWP
ewp
MOTOR_IHX
benzin_normal
QUITT_BLK_IGNORE_MOTORH
aktiv
SL_BL_CC_MELD_E8X
nicht_aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBRUCH
aktiv
BROSE_FH_0
wert_02
BROSE_FH_1
wert_02
BROSE_FH_10
wert_02
BROSE_FH_11
wert_02
BROSE_FH_12
wert_02
BROSE_FH_13
wert_02
BROSE_FH_14
wert_02
BROSE_FH_2
wert_02
BROSE_FH_3
wert_02
BROSE_FH_4
wert_02
BROSE_FH_5
wert_02
BROSE_FH_6
wert_02
BROSE_FH_7
wert_02
BROSE_FH_8
wert_02
BROSE_FH_9
wert_02
ANLASSERSPERRE_KPS
aktiv
EE_TRSP_DEBUG
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_TESTER
nicht_aktiv
ANTI_WUMMER
nicht_aktiv
DELTA_SOS_SHD
wert_02
DOPPELKLICK_AUF
aktiv
DOPPELKLICK_HEBEN
aktiv
DOPPELKLICK_ZU
aktiv
E9X_HIMMEL
aktiv
HIMMEL_AUTO_AUF
nicht_aktiv
HIMMEL_AUTO_ZU
nicht_aktiv
T_DOPPELKLICK
wert_01
T_SCHOTT_ZU
wert_02
T_SCHOTT_ZU_HS
wert_02
TASTE_UEBER_CAN
aktiv
TEMPCFLUSEOUTER
nicht_aktiv
TEMPCFLUSESENSOR
aktiv
TEMPTMONUSEOUTER
nicht_aktiv
TEMPTMONUSESENSOR
aktiv
TSCHOTT_AUF
wert_02
TSHOTT_AUF_HS
wert_02
VSCHOTT_AUF
wert_02
VSCHOTT_AUF_HS
wert_04
VSCHOTT_ZU
wert_02
VSCHOTT_ZU_HS
wert_04
WINDSCHOTT_OPT
nicht_aktiv
SBE_SCHWELLE_ON
wert_01
SBE_STEP_DOWN
wert_01
SBE_STEP_UP
wert_01
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR
wert_01
GESCHW_ASP_AUTO_AUSKLAPP
wert_01
UNP_HEIMLEUCHTEN_CKM
wert_02
UNP_QUITT_BLK_ENTSI_CKM
aktiv
UNP_QUITT_BLK_SICH_CKM
aktiv
UNP_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM
aktiv
UNP_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_CKM
wert_01
ABSCHW_D_TAU_HI
wert_17
ABSCHW_D_TAU_LO
wert_17
ABSCHWAECH_D_TAU
wert_17
ABSTELLPOS_CUSTOM
nicht_aktiv
ABSTELLPOS_SMC
aktiv
AEND_V_SCHWENK_N_AUSSEN
wert_20
ALC_ABSENKUNG_10_KM/H
wert_18
ALC_ABTASTRATE_DYN
wert_18
ALC_ABTASTRATE_TREND
wert_18
ALC_ABWEICHUNG_TREND
wert_17
ALC_ANHEBUNG_175_KM/H
wert_18
ALC_AUSWERT_GRADIENT
aktiv
ALC_AUSWERT_PROP_ABWEICH
aktiv
ALC_DAUER_DYN_NACHFUEHR
wert_18
ALC_DEF_LWR_SENSOR_HI
wert_12
ALC_DIFFERENZ_MSP_DYN_STA
wert_18
ALC_EINSCHALTBEDINGUNG
wert_01
ALC_EPSILON_DELTA_A
wert_12
ALC_EPSILON_DELTA_AV
wert_12
ALC_GRADIENT_SCHLECHTWEG
nicht_aktiv
ALC_HOEHENWEG
wert_17
ALC_KENNLIN_LWR_SENSOR_HI
wert_19
ALC_KENNLIN_LWR_SENSOR_VO
wert_25
ALC_KLS_ENABLE
aktiv
ALC_LWR_NEIGUNG_KONSTANTE
wert_21
ALC_LWR_VORZEICHEN
nicht_aktiv
ALC_MIN_STEIGUNG_VZ_WECHS
wert_18
ALC_MINDESTANZAHL_VZ_WECH
wert_18
ALC_MITTELUNGSINT_VZ_WECH
wert_18
ALC_MITTELUNGSINTERV_DYN
wert_14
ALC_MITTELUNGSINTERV_TREN
wert_18
ALC_NACHLAUF_SCHLECHTWEG
wert_18
ALC_OFFSET_LWR
wert_12
ALC_SAETT_TIMER_SCHLECHTW
aktiv
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_BESCHLEUNIG
wert_14
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_BREMSEN
wert_14
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_SCHLECHTWEG
wert_01
ALC_SCHW_PROP_ABWEICHUNG
wert_18
ALC_SCHW_TREND
wert_17
ALC_SCHWENK_LATCH
aktiv
ALC_VMAX_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_15
ALC_VMAX_BREMSEN
wert_18
ALC_VMIN_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_15
ALC_VMIN_BREMSEN
wert_18
AUTO_LWR_ENABLE
aktiv
BLEND_CHECK_IST_WINKEL
aktiv
BLEND_CHECK_SOLL_WINKEL
nicht_aktiv
C_METER_NACH_INNEN_HI
wert_12
CAN_11H
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_FGN_SMC_ALC_OFF
aktiv
CHECK_SMC_ERROR
aktiv
CKM_ALC
wert_17
CKM_ALC_DEF
wert_17
D_TAU_MITTEL_GIERR
wert_17
D_TAU_MITTEL_LENKW
wert_17
DRIFT_DEKR
wert_17
DRIFT_INKR
wert_17
DRIFT_SCHWELLE
wert_17
DYNAM_LWR_ENABLE
aktiv
ERR_LWR_L_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_LWR_R_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_SCHWENK_L_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_SCHWENK_R_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
FZG_RADSTAND
wert_20
IK_BUS_TEILNEMER
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_L_R_SYNCHRONISATION
nicht_aktiv
KENNL_MAX_UEBERST
wert_17
KENNL_REDUZ_MAX_SCHWENK
wert_17
KLASSIF_DRIFT_ENA
aktiv
KLASSIF_LENKM_ENA
aktiv
KLASSIF_UEBERST_ENA
aktiv
KLS_BEI_AL_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG
wert_27
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG_LO
wert_21
LICHTZ_R_L_FAKTOR
wert_21
LINKSVERKEHR
nicht_aktiv
LWR_ABSTELLPOS
wert_01
MAX_DELTA_KEINE_VERR
wert_17
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ
wert_12
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_V_VERTI
wert_27
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_W_AUSSEN
wert_13
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_W_INNEN
wert_19
MAX_VERRINGERUNG_V_SCHW
wert_18
MERKM_1_BEGR
wert_17
MERKM_1_DEKR
wert_17
MERKM_1_INKR
wert_17
MERKM_1_MAX
wert_17
MIN_DELTA_MAX_VERR
wert_17
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ
wert_17
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_VERTI
wert_17
NORM_LEUCHTWEITE
wert_14
OHNE_GIERRATE
nicht_aktiv
RAUSCH
wert_17
RECHTSVERKEHR
aktiv
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWENK_HI
wert_17
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWENK_LO
wert_17
SCHALTER_R_GANG
nicht_aktiv
SCHW_TAU_LW_GR
wert_17
SW_NULL_BEREICH
wert_17
T_F_GIERRATE_DEF
wert_17
T_FILTER_DYN_LZ
wert_17
T_FILTER_GIERRATE
wert_17
T_FILTER_LENKWINKEL
wert_17
T_FILTER_TAU_LW
wert_17
T_FILTER_UEBERST
wert_17
T_FILTER_V_VEH
wert_17
TAU_ABSCHWAECHUNG
wert_14
V_HI_ABSCHW_D_TAU
wert_17
V_HI_AENDER_LENK_UEBERS
wert_17
V_HI_RED_SCHWENK_W
wert_17
V_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_17
V_HI_SW_MITLENKEN
wert_17
V_HI_SW_NACH_INNEN
wert_17
V_HI_TAU_GIERRATE
wert_17
V_LO_ABSCHW_D_TAU
wert_17
V_LO_AENDER_LENK_UEBERS
wert_17
V_LO_RED_SCHWENK_W
wert_17
V_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_21
V_LO_SW_MITLENKEN
wert_17
V_LO_SW_NACH_INNEN
wert_17
V_LO_TAU_GIERRATE
wert_17
V_M_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_27
V_M_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_27
V_REFERENZLAUF_EN
wert_17
WINKEL_BLENDUNG
wert_02
ZEITK_TRIGGER1
wert_17
AUT_SITZVERSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
CKM_BEH_AUSLOESE_FAS
wert_02
FEH_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
HEIZUNG_NOTBETRIEB
aktiv
HEIZUNG_TYP
wert_01
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_1
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_2
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_3
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_4
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_D_AUT_SITZV
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_S_AUT_SITZV
nicht_aktiv
KHV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_KENNFELD
nicht_aktiv
KHV_WEG_VERZ
wert_00
KUNDEN_MEMORY_FAS
aktiv
LNV_HALL_FAS
aktiv
SHV_HALL_FAS
aktiv
SLV_HALL_FAS
aktiv
SNV_HALL_FAS
aktiv
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPANNUNG
wert_00
GRENZWERTE_UEBERWACHUNG
wert_01
KURZSCHL_WIERHOL_ZAEHLER
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_DISA
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_TIME
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_DIAGNOSE_OPT
nicht_aktiv
KURZSCHLUSS_ENTPRELL
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_KL30_ENABLE
aktiv
XENON_WIEDERHOL_Z_OPT
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SIGNAL
pdc_no
PDC_TYPE
rear
AMBAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
AMBAND_LW
nicht_aktiv
AMBAND_MW
nicht_aktiv
NAVIGATION_MASK
aktiv
OIL_LEVEL
aktiv
CID_CCC
cid_high
CID_TYPE
static
CHECKSUM_3
grundcode_var
PIAU_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
PIAU_AKUST_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
VR_EQUIPPED_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
NACHLAUF_KLEMME_VA
wert_01
PORTABLE_BT
aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_BEDIEN
axial
DAUERBETAETIGUNG_AKTIV
aktiv
DX_SOLL
stufe_04
DYNAMIKTYP
normal
FAHRFUNKTION
wert_01
KRAFTNIVEAU_FFP
normal
M_ANHAENGER
wert_01
M_FZG
wert_05
R_RAD_DYN
wert_03
V_ABSCHALT_KMH
wert_01
EKS_POS_MAX_DD
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_DD
wert_01
EM_MASK
wert_01
KOMFORT_EJECT
nicht_aktiv
PA_CHIPCARD_ACTIVE
aktiv
PA_DISABLE_HK_REV
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_BACK_IR_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_INTERIOR_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_PGS_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_CTL_DEP
aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_CTR_LOCK
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_RSCR_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
PA_SILENTTIMEOUT
wert_01
BLOCK_POS_UNTEN
wert_02
ENTSICHERN_CENTERLOCK
aktiv
KOSTAL
wert_01
REVERSIERWEG_EKS
 wert_210
PIA_LEVEL
level_2
US_BLUE
nicht_aktiv
MDS_CAR
nicht_aktiv
TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e90
TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e90
RING_CCC
nicht_aktiv
ACK_2_AIRBAG
nicht_aktiv
ALIVE_SIGNAL
aktiv
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_VFB
wert_01
ANLASSERSPERRE_P
aktiv
USA_REVERSE
aktiv
AUSWERTUNG_P_HW
aktiv
CLASS_PWR
keine
DELAY_KLR_AUS
wert_02
ELV_TESTER
nicht_aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_P
aktiv
PANIC_MODE
2_stufen
SITZ_L_UEBERWACHUNG
nicht_aktiv
DIGI_INPUT
nicht_aktiv
HANDBREMSE_FZG
aktiv
V_ABSCHALT_MPH
wert_01
V_EINHEIT
wert_02
V_WUNSCH_KMH_MIN
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_KMH_ST_GROB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_MPH_MIN
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_MPH_ST_GROB
wert_01
BSS
aktiv
EC_SPIEGEL
aktiv
INNENLICHT
aktiv
NO_SHD
nicht_aktiv
RLS
aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_01
FEH_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LNV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SHV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_01
SLV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SNV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
ABSTANDSSTUFE_INIT_2
wert_02
ABSTANDSSTUFEN
wert_02
ABSTANDSVERSTELLRICHTUNG2
wert_02
ACC_FUNKTION
wert_06
ANZ_SCHALTAUFFORDERUNG
aktiv
APPL_GEWICHT
e90
BREMSSYSTEM_2
wert_02
CSC_QUERBESCHL_MAX2
wert_02
EINBAUORT_HORIZONTAL_2
wert_04
GESCHWINDIGKEITSEINHEIT
mph
GETRIEBE_2
wert_02
LINKS_RECHTS_VERKEHR
rechtsverkehr
LONG_TIP_UP/DOWN
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_TOR_SYS_GRENZE
wert_02
SSC_VERZOEGERUNG_MAX_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_CHAR_VREL_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_FAKTOR_AUS_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_FAKTOR_EIN_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_MIN_2
wert_02
TOR_SYMBOL_FA_UEBERTRET_2
wert_02
TRIEBSTRANGVERSTAERKUNGEN
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_MAX_2
wert_02
VSA_SET_2
wert_01
VSETZ_MAX_2
wert_02
VSETZ_MIN_2
wert_02
BASE_FEHL_EINTR
wert_01
DEF_POSIT_LWR
wert_04
GESCHW_TAB_0
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_2
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_3
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_4
kennlinie_03
KL_ABST_POSIT_LI
wert_03
KL_ACC_AUS
wert_01
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_LI
wert_05
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_LI
wert_04
KL_ENABLE
wert_02
KL_FLANKE_SEN_ERR
wert_01
KL_HELLA_MES_SEN_ERR
wert_01
KL_HOCH_STROM
wert_02
KL_HS
wert_02
KL_HS_GRAD_HIGH
wert_02
KL_HS_GRAD_LOW
wert_03
KL_HS_GRAD_WERT
wert_02
KL_KOMFORT
wert_01
KL_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_LI
wert_04
KL_MAX_WINKEL_PL_LI
wert_02
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_LI
wert_03
KL_POSIT_RECHTS_LI
wert_02
KL_PWM_SENS_MAX_PLUS_LI
wert_01
KL_RAMP_BESCH
wert_02
KL_RAMP_BREMS
wert_02
KL_REF_SPEED
wert_01
KL_REF1_MODE
wert_02
KL_REF2_MODE
wert_02
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2
wert_01
KL_SENS_INVERT_LI
wert_01
KL_SENSOR
wert_01
KL_SENSOR_AUSWERT
wert_02
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BESCH
wert_01
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS
wert_01
KL_TEST
wert_01
KL_TIME_OUT
wert_02
KL_TREIBER_BEW
wert_01
KL_TREIBER_ERR
wert_01
LWR_ABS_LINKS_VERK
wert_02
LWR_ABS_RECHTS_VERK
wert_02
LWR_ACC_AUS
wert_01
LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT
wert_05
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH
wert_05
LWR_ENABLE
wert_02
LWR_HOCH_STROM
wert_02
LWR_HS
wert_02
LWR_HS_GRAD_LOW
wert_04
LWR_HS_GRAD_WERT
wert_04
LWR_MAX_WERT_START
wert_01
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN
wert_05
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL
wert_04
LWR_POSIT_RECHTS_LI
wert_01
LWR_RAMP_BESCH
wert_02
LWR_RAMP_BREMS
wert_02
LWR_REF1_MODE
wert_02
LWR_REF2_MODE
wert_02
LWR_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS
wert_01
LWR_TEST
wert_01
LWR_TIME_OUT
wert_02
LWR_TREIBER_BEW
nicht_aktiv
LWR_TREIBER_ERR
nicht_aktiv
NOT_U_SENS
wert_02
OFFSET_FEHL_EINTR
wert_01
RAMPE_ZUS_0
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_1
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_2
kennlinie_3
RAMPE0_BL_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_1
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_3
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE2_BL_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE3_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_2
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_3
kennlinie_03
SPIKE_ERR
wert_01
UNTER_KORREKT_WERT
wert_03
WARN_GRENZ
wert_03
KL_ABST_POSIT_RE
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_RE
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_RE
wert_04
KL_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_RE
wert_02
KL_MAX_WINKEL_PL_RE
wert_04
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_RE
wert_03
KL_POSIT_RECHTS_RE
wert_01
KL_PWM_SENS_MAX_PLUS_RE
wert_01
KL_SENS_INVERT_RE
wert_01
LWR_POSIT_RECHTS_RE
wert_01
BMW_AKD
aktiv
BMW_HOME_DEALER
aktiv
BMW_INITIALIZE
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_SERVICE
aktiv
BMW_PHONE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ROAMING
nicht_aktiv
BMW_TELESERVICE_ONLY
nicht_aktiv
RING_STATUS
aktiv
RR_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
NSL_VERBAU_OTP
wert_01
FENSTERHEBER_ELEKTRISCH
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_LOW
aktiv
SENDER_TAB_HGL
aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG
wert_01
KLR_EIN_GESCHW
aktiv
KATENTFALLCODIERUNG
wert_00
OLULCODIERUNG
wert_00
CBS
cbs_4
CID_COLOUR
table_1
KLIMA_SG_ART_CCC
low_vent
RDC_CCC
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_CC
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_DISPLAY_CONFIG
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_HMISTART
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_PHONE
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_SVS
nicht_aktiv
PIA_PORTIERUNG
datenportierung_aktiv
AUDIO_SOUND_CTRL_BUNDLE
e87
WE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
CALL_WAITING_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ANLASSERSCHUTZ_3SEK
aktiv
SPERRE_KLRAUS_SST
nicht_aktiv
ASP_KEY_MEM_OHNE_MASTER
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP___BFD_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP___BFD_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__AL_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__AL_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_H_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_H_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_V_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_V_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__FL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__FL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__KZL
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSW_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSW_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__RFS_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RFS_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_1_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_1_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_2_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_2_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__SL_V_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__SL_V_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER
wert_01
GESCHW_DOWN
wert_01
GESCHW_UP
wert_01
HECKD_REV_BLK_DOPPELB
aktiv
HECKDECK_REVERS_BLK
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_PARAM
wert_02
LWR_HEBEL
wert_06
LWR_TERMO_MODEL_EIN
aktiv
MAX_GESCHW_EINKLAPPEN_2
wert_01
PROZENT_EE
wert_01
SP_GRENZE
wert_01
TASTVERH_BEL_FLC_LED
wert_02
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_FLC_LED
wert_02
CC_NR_ROLLE
aktiv
HDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_PORT
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_INDICATE
aktiv
PA_HK_REV_ZYKL
aktiv
PA_MONITOR_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
RSSI_THRESHOLD
wert_02
SEL_ZV_SENDER_DEFAULT
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_PORT
aktiv
STARTWUNSCH_KL50
aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_PORT
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_PORT
nicht_aktiv
FH_LIMP_HOME_TIME
wert_03
S_FAHRWERKVARIANTE
e90_sport_n54
S_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE
e90_sport_n54
S_FZGDYN_ALL
e90_sport_n54
ECU_BLOCK_1
panoramadach
SHD_BLOCK_01
wert_09
SHD_BLOCK_04
wert_03
SHD_POS_1
wert_0c
SHD_POS_2
wert_09
SIEMENS_RES_3000_27
wert_12
SOS_BLOCK_01
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_03
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_04
wert_04
SOS_POS_1
wert_08
SOS_POS_2
wert_08
VERSIONSINDEX
wert_01
AUTO_DRV_LIGHT
aktiv
C7501_TAGFAHRLICHT
fkt_gesperrt
DAY_RUN_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
HDC
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL
wert_01
LEHNENVER_KONTAKT
wert_00
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_01
FSP_ISP_SPERREN
wert_03
FSP_MASKIERUNG
wert_01
ISP_MASKIERUNG
wert_01
RECHTS_LENKER_ASP
nicht_aktiv
RECHTS_LENKER_FH_H
nicht_aktiv
RECHTS_LENKER_FH_V
nicht_aktiv
RAIN_LIGHT_SENSOR
aktiv
SIGNAL_HK
aktiv
BROSE_FH_15
wert_02
CID_EXT_CCC_H
size_640
SPEED_MODE
speed_mode_intern
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_ACC
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_FFP
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_GETR
handschalter
MOTOR_DREHM_MAX_CHAR_2
wert_01
MOTOR_DREHZAHL_MAX_2
wert_01
MOTOR_TRAEGHEITSMOMENT
wert_01
RADSTAND_ACC
e90
SCHWELLE_VANZ
wert_02
STARTABBR_KLR
aktiv
TEST_DUTY_CYCLE
aktiv
TEST_LED_KS_AKTIV
aktiv
SEAT_BELT_SPEED
wert_01
SPRITZDUESEN_SPIEGEL_HEIZ
spritz
CAS_KEY_DATA_METHOD
wert_02
STANDLUEFTUNG_CCC
aktiv
ASP_LIN_VERBAUT
aktiv
KURZ_REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_01
LANG_REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_02
GMB
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES_CCC
profil_2
HUD_M
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PHONE_VOL
standard
MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_ALBV
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_SMG
nicht_aktiv
MFL_MENU
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_SECTIONS_1
e87_stereo
AUX_CONFIG
mounted
VA_BPI
aktiv
BLUETOOTH_RAD2
aktiv
AKIRA_MEMS/GATS
gats
AUDIO_SYSTEM_MASK
e60_top_hifi
CCM_PANIC_MODE
aktiv
JBBFE_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N46
wert_01
RDS_AF_FUNKTION_CCC
rds_aus
DISPLAY_LOGIC7
nicht_aktiv
HI_TEMP_VOL_CTRL
pl2_stereo
SVS_HIGH
aktiv
OUTPUT_GAIN_FRONTLEFT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_FRONTRIGHT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_REARLEFT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_REARRIGHT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_SUBWOOFERL
wert_01
OUTPUT_GAIN_SUBWOOFERR
wert_01
SMS_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
S_SSC
e90_sport_n54
HIP
aktiv
BFD_BREMSL_FKT
aktiv
CC_MELD_BFD_BL
aktiv
CC_MELD_NSL_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELD_NSL_SL
nicht_aktiv
PWM_SIDEMARKER_BLK_V
wert_03
DISPLAY_LOG7_SYMBOL
aktiv
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_KI_BFS
wert_05
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_LE_BFS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_KI_BFS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_LE_BFS
wert_03
EA_HILFE
nicht_aktiv
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE
wert_02
KUNDEN_MEMORY_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PWM_PH_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_PH_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_RESTH_STEUER_BFS
max_pwm_resth_steuer_e65
MAX_PWM_SCHNELL_REGEL_BFS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_1MIN_BFS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_1MIN_BFS
wert_03
SA_KONFIG_AS_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_KL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_LD_BFS
aktiv
SA_KONFIG_SAL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_01
STV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
STV_MOTOR_BFS
aktiv
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP
wert_01
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_KI_BFS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_LE_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_KI_BFS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_LE_BFS
wert_03
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_KI_FAS
wert_05
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_LE_FAS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_KI_FAS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_LE_FAS
wert_03
DEF_AUT_SITZVERSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LBV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PWM_PH_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_PH_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_RESTH_STEUER_FAS
max_pwm_resth_steuer_e65
MAX_PWM_SCHNELL_REGEL_FAS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_1MIN_FAS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_1MIN_FAS
wert_03
SA_KONFIG_AS_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_KL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_LD_FAS
aktiv
SA_KONFIG_SAL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
STV_HALL_FAS
aktiv
STV_MOTOR_FAS
aktiv
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_KI_FAS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_LE_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_KI_FAS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_LE_FAS
wert_03
GESCHW_TEMP_BEGR
wert_02
MAX_TEMP_BEGR
wert_02
C04_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_09
C04_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_12
C8
wert_01
GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_02
GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_02
SZL
wert_05
MP3_CCC
full
MOTORISIERUNG
wert_05
MODUS_INIT
cc
V_WUNSCH_CA_KMH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_KMH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_MPH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_MPH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_KMH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_KMH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_MPH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_MPH_MAX_LB
wert_01
DBC_MIN_AUFBAUGRADIENT
wert_00
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
HALLSENSOR_SEGMENTE
wert_01
HALTEN_V1
nicht_aktiv
HALTEN_V2
aktiv
HALTEN_V3
aktiv
HALTEN_V4
nicht_aktiv
HALTEZEIT
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG
wert_01
HUBDACH_FEHLER
aktiv
HUBDACH_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
HUBDACH_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HUBDACHTEST
nicht_aktiv
HYSTERESE_KL30
wert_01
KEIN_NETWORK
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_POWER_DOWN
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_SENDEN_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_ANFRAGE_SCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
KL30_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_SCHLOSS
aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_FBD
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_SCHLOSS
aktiv
KSW11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
KSW12_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LED1_VERBAUT
aktiv
LED2_VERBAUT
aktiv
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG
wert_01
NO_TIMEOUT_SETSTATUS
not_aktiv
NOTLAUF
nicht_aktiv
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG
aktiv
RELAISTEST
aktiv
ROT_AN_LED2
nicht_aktiv
RP11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
RP12_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_VERBAUT
aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT
aktiv
SCATEST
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_KL15
wert_01
SPERR_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_HECKKLAPPE
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_SCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_TEMPERATUR
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UEBERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UNTERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
STROM_HD_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_HD_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_SCA_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_SCA_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_VM_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_VM_NORMAL
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM
wert_01
V1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V1_VERBAUT
aktiv
V2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V2_VERBAUT
aktiv
V3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V3_VERBAUT
aktiv
V4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V4_VERBAUT
aktiv
VENTILTEST
aktiv
VERR_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTOR_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTORTEST
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW10_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW10_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW11_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW11_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_1_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_2_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW4X_KEIN_HALL
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_3_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW6_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW8_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW8_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_VERBAUT
aktiv
ZEIT_PAUSE_HD
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCA
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS
wert_01
INPUT_SCALING_SUB2
wert_03
BFD_ERS_DEF_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PWM_BFD_ALS_SL
wert_02
PWM_NSL_ODER_BFD_ALS_BL
wert_02
SL_BL_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
aktiv
SONNENROLLO_LADERAUMABDEC
sonnenrollo
NSL_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
I_REGLERFAKTOR_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
KHV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LBV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LKV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LNV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
P_REGLERFAKTOR_FAS
wert_02
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELLH_KI
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
SHV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
SLV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
SNV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
STV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
UEBERLAST
wert_01
I_REGLERFAKTOR_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
KHV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LBV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LKV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
LNV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
P_REGLERFAKTOR_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
SHV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
SLV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
SNV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
STV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
ALARM_TYPE
wert_02
VALUE_ANWENDUNG
wert_01
VALUE_MUW_HL
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_HR
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_VL
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_VR
wert_05
VALUE_NEIGUNGSGEBER
wert_01
KEINE_ENTRFLANKE_4_IB
nicht_aktiv
C04_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE_2
wert_05
C03_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE_2
wert_00
A_MAX
wert_01
A_MIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_NEG_GROB
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_POS_FEIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_POS_GROB
wert_01
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_AHM
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_HDC
nicht_aktiv
VARIANTE_ANTRIEB
wert_01
VARIANTE_BREMSE
wert_01
VARIANTE_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_02
ASL
aktiv
AUSSTATTUNG_RPA
aktiv
BSW
aktiv
EVB
aktiv
HBA_DXC_8
wert_03
HHC
aktiv
HILLDESC_DXC_8
aktiv
HPS
aktiv
HVV
aktiv
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_1
wert_01
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_2
wert_05
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_3
wert_04
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_4
wert_08
US_VARIANTE
aktiv
PAY_TMC_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ERKENNUNG_NOCH_DURCHZ
wert_02
LDM_NICHT_ERKANNT
wert_02
GURT_NICHT_AB_GK
nicht_aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG_SZ
nicht_aktiv
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELLH_LE
wert_01
ZEIT_ST3_NACH_ST2
wert_10
FBD_HKL_NUR_ER
nicht_aktiv
CC_HINWEIS_BLI_M_O_GONG_2
aktiv
SCHWELLE_EIN_B_BLIND_2
wert_01
STRECKE_B_BLIND_2
wert_01
VAR_BLIND_REACT_2
nicht_aktiv
DSC_ALLRAD_CC_WAHL
nicht_aktiv
FDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DIAGN_OFFSET
wert_02
ALC_DISABLE_AUSGL_NICK_GW
aktiv
IBUS_R_GANG
nicht_aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG_TIMEOUT
35_min
C05_HSA
wert_05
GK/OC3/POL
aktiv
NAVIGATION_FLOTTENMODUS
nicht_aktiv
AD_GAIN_2
wert_18
GATS_SMS_DESTIN_BACKUP
atxus_prod
GATS_SMS_DESTIN_DEFAULT
atxus_prod
GATS_SMSC_OR_AMPS_BACKUP
atxus_prod
GATS_SMSC_OR_AMPS_DFLT
atxus_prod
PA_HA_SEARCH_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER
nicht_aktiv
GB_DELTA_POS
wert_01
GB_GESCHW
wert_01
GB_POS_AUS
wert_01
GB_T_EINFAHREN
wert_01
GB_T_NOTLAUF
wert_02
GB_USE_SBE
nicht_aktiv
ENDBESCHLAGSSTRAMMER_1
nicht_aktiv
GK/OC3/POL_1
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_CTRL_1
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_PWR_DOWN_INIT_JAPAN
wert_01
NON_TELEMATIC_E_CALL_NR
nummer2
MP3CDC
nicht_aktiv
IBOC_CCC
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LDM_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
KL15HW01_ALLWAYS
aktiv
PA_TRUNK_HIGH
aktiv
SENDMHKCCMLIMIT
wert_01
MEM_POS_ANFAHREN
wert_01
BEHOERDENFZG
nicht_aktiv
BEHOERDFZG_FL_ASYNCHR
nicht_aktiv
EL_INTERLOCK
aktiv
NIC
aktiv
NIVI_DISPLAY_OPTIONS
main_or_fullscreen
RVC
nicht_aktiv
RVC_CONNECTED_TO_VM
nicht_aktiv
RVC_DISPLAY_OPTIONS
main_or_fullscreen
TOWBAR
nicht_aktiv
DIMM_MN_MAX
wert_01
DIMM_MN_MIN
wert_01
RDU_CONTROL
aktiv
NEUSEELAND
nicht_aktiv
SVS_MICROPHONE_PATH
analog
PHONE_BUSINESS_R2
nicht_aktiv
ZWP_EGS_STEUERN
nicht_aktiv
S_ANSCHLAG_SERVO
e90_sport_n54
S_DEGR_NACHLFIL
e90_sport_n54
S_PUMP_LG_ABH
e90_sport_n54
S_TFILTER_LW_DOT
e90_sport_n54
SVS_LOW_RAD2
aktiv
TOR_FA_UEBERTRETEN
aktiv
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_1
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_2
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_3
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_4
wert_02
HS_ENABLE_OPEN
nicht_aktiv
S_V_DOT_PUMP_ALL
e90_sport_n54
SYNCML
aktiv
RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
ALLOW_GPS
aktiv
BMW_DEALER_CCC
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_CCC
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_CCC
aktiv
DSC
nicht_aktiv
ROLLER_COVER
nicht_aktiv
ZBE
high
LADERAUMABDK_BEI_OFFN_HKK
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ASSIST_RAD2
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_RAD2
aktiv
DAB
nicht_aktiv
DAB_BAND_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FM_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
DAY_RUN_LIGHT_CCC
aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES_MASK
profil_2
BMW_DEALER_MASK
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_MASK
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_MASK
aktiv
DAY_RUN_LIGHT_MASK
aktiv
CRASH_TH_DIMMUNG
wert_01
DSC_MIT_RPA_CC
aktiv
DWA_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
FB_ALLE_TUEREN
aktiv
FB_FA_TUER
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_10S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_150S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_240S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_40S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_90S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_AUS
aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_1
nicht_aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_2
nicht_aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_3
nicht_aktiv
LL_RL_FZG
aktiv
OHNE_QUITT_ENT
aktiv
OHNE_QUITT_VER
aktiv
QUITT_AKUST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_AKUST_VER
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_AKUST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_AKUST_VER
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_ENT
aktiv
QUITT_OPT_VER
aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_AUS
aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_ENT
aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_ENT_T
aktiv
TAG_LICHT_AN
aktiv
TAG_LICHT_AUS
aktiv
TIPP_BLINKEN_1X
aktiv
TIPP_BLINKEN_3X
aktiv
ZV_VER_AUS
aktiv
ZV_VER_FAHRT
aktiv
ZV_VER_FAHRT_ZEIT
aktiv
ZV_VER_ZEIT
aktiv
CAR_COMP_ACTIVE
aktiv
ACC_BASE_OFFSET_FAHREREIN
wert_23
ACC_BASE_OFFSET_NORMAL
wert_05
ANTR_AUFSETZEN_NORMAL_HB
wert_48
ANTR_AUFSETZEN_NORMAL_LB
wert_48
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_KOMF_HB
wert_53
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_KOMF_LB
wert_53
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_SONST_HB
wert_66
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_SONST_LB
wert_66
ANTR_BESCHLVORWA_WEGGE_HB
wert_67
ANTR_BESCHLVORWA_WEGGE_LB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CA_CC_HB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CA_CC_LB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CC_CA_HB
wert_66
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CC_CA_LB
wert_66
ANTR_RAMPE_ZUGAUFBAU_HB
wert_48
ANTR_RAMPE_ZUGAUFBAU_LB
wert_48
ANTR_UEBERG_BERGAB_NOR_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BERGAB_NOR_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BRMSE_ANTR_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BRMSE_ANTR_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_KRAFTSCHL_HB
wert_60
ANTR_UEBERG_KRAFTSCHL_LB
wert_60
ANTR_UEBERG_NOR_BERGAB_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_NOR_BERGAB_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_SCHEINZIEL_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_SCHEINZIEL_LB
wert_66
ANTRIEB_RAMPE_ZUGABBAU_HB
wert_66
ANTRIEB_RAMPE_ZUGABBAU_LB
wert_66
BRMS_ABSTANDSVRSTLLUNG_HB
wert_67
BRMS_ABSTANDSVRSTLLUNG_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_MODSW_CA_CC_HB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_MODSW_CA_CC_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_UBRG_ANT_BRM_HB
wert_46
BRMS_AUFS_UBRG_ANT_BRM_LB
wert_46
BRMS_AUFS_WIEDERAUFN_HB
wert_09
BRMS_AUFS_WIEDERAUFN_LB
wert_09
BRMS_AUFSETZEN_SONST_HB
wert_54
BRMS_AUFSETZEN_SONST_LB
wert_54
BRMS_AUSS_BRMSPED_GETR_HB
wert_67
BRMS_AUSS_BRMSPED_GETR_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_KOMF_HB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_KOMF_LB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_SONS_HB
wert_48
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_SONS_LB
wert_48
BRMS_AUSS_MODUSW_CC_CA_HB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_MODUSW_CC_CA_LB
wert_62
BRMS_BEDIENUNG_DEKR_HB
wert_46
BRMS_BEDIENUNG_DEKR_LB
wert_46
BRMS_EINSCHE_V_REL_POS_HB
wert_54
BRMS_EINSCHE_V_REL_POS_LB
wert_54
BRMS_GEFAELLE_AKTIV_HB
wert_30
BRMS_GEFAELLE_AKTIV_LB
wert_30
BRMS_RAMPE_ACC_FUEHRT_HB
wert_54
BRMS_RAMPE_ACC_FUEHRT_LB
wert_54
BRMS_SUSPEND_DELAY_HB
wert_09
BRMS_SUSPEND_DELAY_LB
wert_09
BRMS_UEBERG_SCHLUPFRE_HB
wert_67
BRMS_UEBERG_SCHLUPFRE_LB
wert_67
BRMS_VERZOEG_ABBAU_HB
wert_62
BRMS_VERZOEG_ABBAU_LB
wert_62
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFB_ACC_HB
wert_56
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFB_ACC_LB
wert_56
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFBAU_HB
wert_54
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFBAU_LB
wert_54
BRMS_VERZOEG_WAR_WEGG_HB
wert_67
BRMS_VERZOEG_WAR_WEGG_LB
wert_67
IPM_P_MAX_CA
wert_46
IPM_P_MAX_CC
wert_18
IPM_P_MIN_C
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_AUSR_M_SCHUBASCH
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_AUSR_O_SCHUBASCH
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_BERGAB_ERKENNEN
wert_31
IPM_SKAL_LEISTUNGSRESE_CA
wert_40
IPM_SKAL_LEISTUNGSRESE_CC
wert_30
TIMER_LEERLAUF_HB
wert_06
FOC_DYN_FLAG_ON_OFF
wert_02
AKS_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER
aktiv
SPSF_1
aktiv
ANZEIGE_TIMER_STHZ_SA
aktiv
NACHLAUFZEIT_UM_VENTIL
wert_00
PSEUDOZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
FLR
wert_02
SVR_CONTROL
aktiv
MOTORISIERUNG_1
wert_08
DIM_MODE
use_last
KL_SENSOR_PWM_NULL_LI
wert_01
PWM_VER_EINHEIT
wert_03
SENSOR_PWM_NEG
wert_02
SENSOR_VALEO
wert_02
STROM_HALT_KL
wert_01
STROM_NORMAL_KL
wert_01
STROM_RAMPE_KL
wert_01
SW_DATEN_BL_1
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_2
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_3
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_4
kennlinie_01
WINKEL_ZUM_PWM
wert_03
KL_SENSOR_PWM_NULL_RE
wert_01
CCM_AHV_SG
keine_ccm
BLOCKERKENNUNG_WISCH_FRON
8_s
TAKTWASCHEN_HECK
aktiv
PHONEBOOK_PRIORITY
wert_01
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_2
wert_04
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_1
wert_02
ANZ_TAGE_VERBAUT
wert_01
TCU_JAP
nicht_aktiv
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_VERSTELL
aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_FLA
us
CONTACT_NR_DEALER
aktiv
CONTACT_NR_HOTLINE
aktiv
CONTACT_NR_MOBILE_SRVC
aktiv
ROSE_II
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
POL_MAX_SCHWELLE
wert_02
ANZAHL_SPRITZIMPULSE
wert_02
ANZAHL_WASCHBET_ZUR_SRA
wert_05
DAUER_SPRITZIMPULSE
1000_ms
FENSTERHEBER_FAHRZEUGTYP
wert_01
SOROLLO_ENTPRELL_STROM
500_ms
SRA_SPERRZEIT
10_min
POL_MIN_SCHWELLE
wert_02
CODIER_CHECK
aktiv
LOGISTIK_CHECK
aktiv
LEISTUNG_BGR_BA_OBEN_AUS
wert_01
SKALIERUNG_LAC_AX_FAK
wert_10
SKALIERUNG_LESTBGR_BA
wert_10
FEH_SCHALTER
wert_00
KHV_EINBAUHILFE
wert_01
KOLL_LNV_ARMAUF_FOND
wert_00
KOLLISION_FEH_MODE
wert_01
LNV_MAX
wert_00
MEM_RESTORE_PAUSE_FEH
wert_00
MIN_T_RESTH_N_MIN_BFS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_N_MIN_BFS
wert_03
P1_SHV
wert_00
P1_SLV
wert_00
P1H_SHV
wert_00
P2_SHV
wert_00
P2_SLV
wert_00
P2H_SLV
wert_00
P3_SHV
wert_00
P3_SLV
wert_00
P4_SHV
wert_00
P4_SLV
wert_00
P5_SHV
wert_00
P5_SLV
wert_00
P8_SHV
wert_00
P8_SLV
wert_00
SLV_MINDESTVERSTELLWEG
wert_00
SVS_KLEMMEND
wert_15
ZEITFENSTER_FUER_MIN_T
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_N_MIN_FAS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_N_MIN_FAS
wert_03
VCH
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_4
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_5
grundcode_var
HALTEN_V5
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_LADE_POSITION
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_IDG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_IDG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_STOP_LADE_POS
nicht_aktiv
PUMPE_ALARM
wert_01
PUMPE_PREALARM
wert_01
SCA_NUR_HKK
nicht_aktiv
SCA_SCHUTZ_FAKTOR
wert_01
SCHALTER_SEGMENTE
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_IDG
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_DAUER_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_SCHALT_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_DAUER_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_SCHALT_FEHLER
aktiv
TEMP_FEHLER
aktiv
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ENTPACKEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_HD
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_PACKEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCA
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK
wert_01
V5_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V5_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW2_4_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_4_VERBAUT
aktiv
ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_WINDLAUF
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_VKLAPPE
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_RESTART
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_STOP
wert_01
AUSWAHL_DATEN
codierdaten
FAHRBAHNRUECKMELDUNG
aktiv
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR
dx09004
LUEFTERANSTEUERUNG
aktiv
MAX-UNTERSTUETZUNG
maximal
MESSIDENTIFIER
nicht_aktiv
MSA
nicht_aktiv
SPORTSCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
SW-ENDANSCHLAG
aktiv
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_1
e90
ABK_KNICK
wert_01
ABK_MIN_PROZ
wert_01
ABK_VERLAENG
wert_01
ABSCHW_D_TAU_HI_SP
wert_17
ABSCHW_D_TAU_LO_SP
wert_17
ABSCHWAECH_D_TAU_SP
wert_17
AEND_V_SCHWENK_N_AUSSE_SP
wert_20
EINLENKEN_RKW
nicht_aktiv
ENTGEGENGES_RKW
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_CC_NOT_AKTIV
aktiv
FL_ASSIST_DEF_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_FUNKTIONS_ANZ
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_ZUST_22_32
nicht_aktiv
FL_AUS_BEI_BIX_IN_S_FLC
nicht_aktiv
GB_TRIGGER_KL_15
nicht_aktiv
GB_TRIGGER_KL_R
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_MIT_SML
nicht_aktiv
HEIZ_ANF
wert_01
HEIZ_KNICK
wert_01
KENNL_MAX_UEBERST_SP
wert_17
KENNL_REDUZ_MAX_SCHWEN_SP
wert_17
KZL_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LCD_NORM_MAXMIN
wert_01
LCD_NORM_MINMAX
wert_01
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG_LO_SP
wert_21
MAN_MIT_EKS_BFT
aktiv
MAN_MIT_EKS_FAT
aktiv
MAX_DELTA_KEINE_VERR_SP
wert_17
MAX_HEIZZEIT
wert_08
MAX_VERRINGERUNG_V_SCH_SP
wert_12
MIN_DELTA_MAX_VERR_SP
wert_17
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ_SP
wert_17
NACHL_RKW
wert_01
NO_BLK_RKW
nicht_aktiv
NSL_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
PANIKMODUS_BFT
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_FAT
aktiv
RAMPE_AUS_BLK
wert_01
RAMPE_AUS_KRV
wert_01
RAMPE_AUS_RUE
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_BLK
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_KRV
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_RUE
wert_01
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWE_HI_SP
wert_17
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWE_LO_SP
wert_17
RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
SL_V_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_ZUSTAND
nicht_aktiv
START_ABBL
wert_01
SW_NULL_BEREICH_SP
wert_17
T_FILTER_UEBERST_SP
wert_17
T_FILTER_V_VEH_SP
wert_17
TAU_ABSCHWAECHUNG_SP
wert_14
TIPP_BLK_ABBRUCH_IMMER
aktiv
USA_REVERSIERWEG
aktiv
V_E_HI_BLK
wert_01
V_E_HI_KRV
wert_12
V_E_LO_BLK
wert_01
V_E_LO_KRV
wert_12
V_HI_ABSCHW_D_TAU_SP
wert_17
V_HI_AENDER_LENK_UEBER_SP
wert_17
V_HI_RED_SCHWENK_W_SP
wert_17
V_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWEN_SP
wert_17
V_HI_SW_MITLENKEN_SP
wert_17
V_HI_SW_NACH_INNEN_SP
wert_17
V_LO_ABSCHW_D_TAU_SP
wert_17
V_LO_AENDER_LENK_UEBER_SP
wert_17
V_LO_RED_SCHWENK_W_SP
wert_17
V_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWEN_SP
wert_17
V_LO_SW_MITLENKEN_SP
wert_17
V_LO_SW_NACH_INNEN_SP
wert_17
V_M_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHW_SP
wert_17
V_M_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHW_SP
wert_18
V_S_HI_BLK
wert_01
V_S_HI_KRV
wert_01
V_S_LO_BLK
wert_01
V_S_LO_KRV
wert_01
WELCOME_LIGHT_ACTIVE
aktiv
WL_AL
nicht_aktiv
WL_BLK_H
nicht_aktiv
WL_BLK_V
soft_einschalten
WL_DAUER
wert_01
WL_FL
nicht_aktiv
WL_KZL
soft_einschalten
WL_MAX_DAUER
wert_01
WL_NSL
nicht_aktiv
WL_NSW
nicht_aktiv
WL_POL
soft_einschalten
WL_SL_1
soft_einschalten
WL_SL_2
soft_einschalten
ALKS
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
CKS_BL
wert_03
DEF_POSIT_LWR_LI
wert_04
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2_LI
wert_01
KL_SCHRITT_ANZ_REF2
wert_01
LWR_ABST_POSIT
wert_06
RAMPE3_BL_0_LI
kennlinie_04
STROM_NORMAL_LWR
wert_02
STROM_RAMPE_LWR
wert_02
DEF_POSIT_LWR_RE
wert_04
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2_RE
wert_01
RAMPE3_BL_0_RE
kennlinie_04
NTC_GETAKTET
aktiv
KL_MAX_WERR_SPEED
wert_01
KL_MAX_WERT_START
wert_01
KL_TREIBER_BEW_LI
wert_02
LWR_MAX_WERR_SPEED
wert_01
LWR_TREIBER_BEW_LI
aktiv
KL_TREIBER_BEW_RE
wert_02
LWR_TREIBER_BEW_RE
aktiv
C08_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_05
ECBA_DCC
wert_02
MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSD
wert_01
ISO_OBD
wert_04
ABS_VOL_GONG
e90_top_hifi
CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
DELTA_GONG_ENT
wert_0
DELTA_PDC_ENT
wert_0
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES
us_top_hifi
SDV_CURVE
wert_02
VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
VOL_TA_MIN
wert_0
VOL_TEL_MAX
top_hifi_tcu
VOL_TEL_MIN
wert_0
VOLUME_TABLE
pl2_top_hifi
SL_ABSCH_OHNE_ECE
aktiv
SKAL_P_MIN_BERGAB_AUS
wert_00
IGR
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
PIAU_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
C07_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_07
C07_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_08
REAR_HEAD_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MP3_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
DYNAMIK_FLAG_ACC2
nicht_aktiv
SOC
wert_02
HKL_LIFT_BEI_CA
nicht_aktiv
SPERRE_HKL_KEY_VALID
aktiv
DXC_CBS
nicht_aktiv
DSC_IN_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FL_ALS_CORNERLIGHT
wert_02
GESCHW_NOT_PROGR
wert_01
C07_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C07_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
C07_DRUCKMODELL_HINTERACH
wert_04
C07_DRUCKMODELL_VORDERACH
wert_04
C07_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_03
C07_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
FZG_MASSE
wert_01
IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_00
VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
KL30G_EIN_HKT_AUSSEN
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_FBD
nicht_aktiv
C07_HSA
wert_01
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE
wert_01
AUTOAIM
wert_04
EA_AKT_EVENT_FAS
wert_01
EA_HILFE_BED_FAS
wert_01
EA_HILFE_BED_BFS
wert_01
LUEFTER
aktiv
SKAL_ANTEIL_PBREMS_STAT
wert_27
FLA_AUSGEFALLEN
aktiv
RICHTUNG_BILD_OFFSET
ab
VERTIKAL_BILD_OFFSET
wert_05
GB_CA_FAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_SCHLIESSEN_VDK
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_RP1_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_RP2_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V1_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V2_AUS
aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V3_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V4_AUS
aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V5_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SCHALEN_WEICH_AUFLEGEN
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_PAUSE_VDK
wert_01
FEH_START
wert_01
CITY_LONG_AVG_PEAK_TC
wert_02
CITY_LONG_AVG_TC
wert_01
CITY_SHORT_AVG_PEAK_TC
wert_01
CITY_SHORT_AVG_TC
wert_01
ZEIT_AUFBLENDEN_TRUCK
wert_02
ANSTEUERZEIT_HK_MOTOR
tabelle_1
ANSTEUERZEIT_HS_MOTOR
tabelle_1
ANSTEUERZEIT_ZV_MOTOREN
tabelle_1
ANZ_EIN_N_BLOCK_WI_FRONT
wert_01
ANZAHL_NACHWISCHZ_FRONT
wert_03
ANZAHL_NACHWISCHZ_HECK
wert_03
AUS_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
aktiv
AUS_BEI_SZ1AUS
aktiv
AUS_BEI_WECKER
aktiv
BISTABREL_WECKER_ANZ
wert_30
BREMSZEIT_ZV_MOTOREN
300_ms
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK0
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK1
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK2
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK3
codierung_erfolgt
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE
nicht_aktiv
DRITTE_SITZREIHE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ALLGEMEIN
wert_01
ECO_PUMPENFUNKTION
wert_01
ECO_REGLERDATEN
wert_01
ECO_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
EDC_LED_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
ENDABSCHALTUNG_STROM
wert_20
ENTPRELLZEIT_TASTER_HK
wert_30
FEMODE_NOTLAUF_FRONTWISCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_KL50_RESTART
aktiv
FH_MANUELL_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_PANIK_MODUS
aktiv
FH_PANIK_MODUS_EKS
aktiv
FH_TIPP_AUF_BFTH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_AUF_FATH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_ZU_BFTH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_ZU_FATH
aktiv
FZM_NMIN
200_rpm
FZM_TA
25_grad
FZM_TM
120_grad
FZM_XSMKS
aktiv
FZM_XZS
aktiv
HANDBREMSKONTAKT
aktiv
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_AUF
400_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_PAUSE
100_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_ZU
400_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_U_AUF
8_v
HANDSCHUHFACH_U_ZU
6_v
HECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
HECKWASCH_START_DELAY
0_ms
HECKWASCH_STOP_TIME
400_ms
HSF_ANSTEU_ART
ohne_pwm
HSF_SPERRE_OBERE_GRENZE
15_mal
HSF_SPERRE_UNTERE_GRENZE
10_mal
HSFACH_WIEDERHOL_SPERRE
aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_MAG_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LADERAUMABDECK_AKTIV
beide
LICHT_SICHERUNG
aktiv
NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG
15_min
NACHLZ_BISTABR_TRANSPM
5_min
NACHLZ_SZ1_AUS
2_min
NVK_FEHLT
5_mal
PAUSE_SPRITZIMPULSE
1500_ms
RESET_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
aktiv
RESET_BEI_SVAUS
aktiv
RESET_BEI_WECKER
aktiv
SCA_ANSTEUERUNG_HK
nicht_aktiv
SCA_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
SCA_MAX_ANSTEUERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCA_VERZOEGERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBWA_BEI_WASSER_NIEDR
aktiv
SERVOTRONIC_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
SOFTCLOSE_AUTOMATIK
nicht_aktiv
SOROLLO_LADEABDEC_HANDS
sonnenrollo
SPERRZ_N_BLOCK_WI_FRONT
3_min
T_AUF_START_MAX
100_ms
T_ENTPR_UNTERSPANNUNG
3_sec
T_GESICHERT
5_min
THERMOSCHUTZ_AUSSENTEMP
60_grad
TSM_ENTPR
100_msec
TSM_SEND_ZYK
5_seg
TUN_GESICHERT
1800_seg
TVK_FEHLT_1
100_sec
TVK_FEHLT_2
10_sec
U_ENT_SPERR
11000_mv
U_SPERR
10500_mv
U_SPERR_MSA
10000_mv
VERDECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
VERZOEGERUNG_MOT_ZS_VR
tabelle_1
WASCHEN_INAKTIVE_HK_AUF
aktiv
WASCHEN_INAKTIVE_HS_AUF
aktiv
WI_WA_AKTIV_AB_KL15
nicht_aktiv
WIEDEREINSCH_TEMP
50_grad
WIEDERHOLSPERRE_ZV
aktiv
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_FRON
100_ms
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_HECK
100_ms
WISCHEN_INAKTIVE_HK_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_INAKTIVE_HS_AUF
aktiv
WV_RESTWAERME_-20
wert_01
WV_RESTWAERME_-40
wert_01
WV_RESTWAERME_0
wert_01
WV_SCHLIESSUNG_KL15
3_min
XWR
aktiv
ANTEIL_P_ANTR_BRMSUNT_INT
wert_15
ANTEIL_P_ANTR_BRMSUNT_MAX
wert_27
T_ANTR_BREMSUNT_AUFBAU
wert_14
VARIANTE_RS_AUFFORDERUNG
wert_01
CHK_MESS_NEBELSCHLUSSL
aktiv
KALTCHECK_NSL_CH14
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_AHM_2
ece
TEILLAST_BRL_CH_16
aktiv
U_RMS_BRL_CH16
nicht_aktiv
U_RMS_NSL_CH14
nicht_aktiv
DEFROST_LEITSCHAUFELN
aktiv
FBM_COMMUNICATION
nicht_aktiv
FBM_ENTERTAINMENT
nicht_aktiv
FBM_FMAM_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
FBM_MODE_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
FBM_NAVIGATION
nicht_aktiv
FBMS
nicht_vorhanden
HANGUL_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
KANJI_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
MOST_ASYNC_CTRL_CHANNL
most_async_channel
RAMP_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
MY_INFO_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
V_INFO_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_UNICODE
nicht_aktiv
K_ZAHL
e9x
MINIMUM_PULSE_FREQ
e89x
SORTING_VARIANT
standard
TRAFFIC_BY_VOICE
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_HEBEN_FZD
wert_01
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FZD
wert_01
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN_FZD
wert_01
BUSSYSTEM
wert_01
DIAG_OUTPUTS
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW12
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW21
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW22
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW31
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW32
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW33
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW41
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW42
nicht_aktiv
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E88
wert_01
LOGIK_VSW12
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW21
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW22
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW31
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW32
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW33
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW41
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW42
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_HECKKLAPPE
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_KLEMME_R
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_SEITENSCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_TEMPERATUR
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_UEBERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_UNTERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SEGMENTGRENZEN_HALLS
wert_01
C08_HSA
wert_01
SEATVENTILATION
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_SLIDER
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_PARKLICHT
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-4ZYL
wert_01
PHONE_PROF_RAD2
aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_0
aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_1
aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_2
aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_3
aktiv
AHL_MODE_CKM_0
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_1
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_2
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_3
wert_01
ALC_DEFEKT_TIMER
wert_01
ALC_EIN_DAEMMERUNGSSTUFE
wert_01
ALC_ENPRELL_AL_NIO
wert_01
ALC_ENPRELL_AL_OK
wert_01
ALC_ERR_BLK_AL_EIN
aktiv
ALC_ERR_NSW_ZUSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
ALC_FAILSAVE
nicht_aktiv
ALC_REF_LAUF_AL_AUS
wert_01
ALC_SCHWENK_IM_STAND
aktiv
ALC_ZUSTANDS_AUTOM
wert_02
BFD_1_MIT_BFD
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_BL_M
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_NSL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL_1
wert_00
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL_2
wert_00
BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
BLK_TIMER_STAND
wert_01
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_BFD
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_BFD_BEI_DEF_NSL
aktiv
CC_MELD_BL_BEI_DEF_BFD
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_SL_BEI_DEF_NSL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG__BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_AL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_FL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_KL_58G
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSW
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RFS
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RL_BL_1
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RL_BL_2
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_SL_V
aktiv
DEF_ABBIEGELICHT_CKM
aktiv
DEF_AHL_MODE_CKM
wert_01
DEF_SMART_BEAM_CKM
nicht_aktiv
DEF_WELCOMELIGHT_CKM
aktiv
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK
nicht_aktiv
FH_PARAMETER_0
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_1
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_10
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_11
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_12
e93_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_13
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_14
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_15
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_2
e84
FH_PARAMETER_3
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_4
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_5
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_6
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_7
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_8
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_9
e90_e91_pu08
FL_ASSIST_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
H_SENSOREN_UEBER_FCAN
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_1
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_2
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_3
wert_02
HYST_STAND_KRV
wert_01
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V
aktiv
LIN_FH_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
MAX_SCHWENK_V_H_BEGR
wert_12
MAX_SCHWENK_V_H_BEGR_SP
wert_12
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_1
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_2
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_3
wert_01
NEUE_FAHRT_KL_15_NACHL
wert_01
NEUE_FAHRT_OPTION
aktiv
NO_SPIEGEL_LIN_START
nicht_aktiv
NSL_EINSEITIG_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH_TFL_FLC
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_MIT_EKS
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_SL_V
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_2
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_SL_V
aktiv
PWM_AL
wert_01
PWM_BFD
wert_06
PWM_BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
wert_02
PWM_BL_M_1
wert_01
PWM_BLK_H
wert_04
PWM_BLK_V
wert_02
PWM_BLK_V_FKT_SIDEMARKER
wert_03
PWM_FL
wert_03
PWM_FL_BEI_BIXENON
wert_03
PWM_FL_FKT_DRL
wert_02
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGELI
wert_03
PWM_IB
wert_01
PWM_KZL
wert_04
PWM_NSL
wert_02
PWM_NSL_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_NSW
wert_01
PWM_RFS
wert_01
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_BL
wert_02
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_RL_BL_2_FKT_BL
wert_01
PWM_RL_BL_2_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_RL_BL_FKT_BL
wert_05
PWM_RL_BL_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_SL_V
wert_01
PWM_SL_V_BEI_AKTIVEN_AL
wert_01
PWM_SL_V_BEI_AKTIVEN_FL
wert_01
PWM_VFB
wert_01
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_1
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_2
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_3
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_1
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_2
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_3
aktiv
RL_BL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_0
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_1
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_2
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_3
nicht_aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_1
aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_2
aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_3
aktiv
U_MIN_TK_SNU
wert_01
UNP_ABBIEGELICHT_CKM
aktiv
UNP_AHL_MODE_CKM
wert_01
UNP_SMART_BEAM_CKM
nicht_aktiv
UNP_WELCOMELIGHT_CKM
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_0
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_1
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_2
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_3
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG_C07
wert_06
AL_DEF_CC_MELD_OFF
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_SW_CI_NOT_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
CODIERINDEX_FRM
wert_01
COUPETUER
nicht_aktiv
FH_CONT_MAUT_NACH_KL50
aktiv
FH_LANGHUB
wert_01
FH_TASTER_L3
nicht_aktiv
KURZHUBDELAY_ZU
wert_01
TIMEOUT_SET_DTC
aktiv
STREETLAMP_COUNT
wert_02
FH_CC_MELDUNGEN_JBBF
keine_ccm
FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
HANDSCHUHKASTEN_PL4
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_HIGH
pl2_gross
KOMPRESSOR_LOW
pl2_gross
NACHL_KL30F
2_min
POWERDOWN_WECKER_ANZ
10_min
PWRDWN_TIME_NICHT_EINSCHL
wert_01
TIME_AUS_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
10_min
USA_REVERSE_JBBF
aktiv
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
BROSE_FH_FRM_0
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_1
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_10
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_11
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_12
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_13
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_14
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_15
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_2
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_3
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_4
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_5
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_6
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_7
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_8
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_9
wert_02
GB_ENTPRELL_GURTKONTAKT
wert_01
CA_TMC
aktiv
JAP_SIDEVIEW_CAM
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCL_TIMOUT
standard
TOP_AMPL_TYPE
logic_7
VA_ADAPTIVEHEADLIGHT
aktiv
VA_CORNERINGLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB_COMMUNICATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB_ENTERTAINMENT
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB_NAVIGATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_FM_AM_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
VA_FOND_CLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
VA_LONGDISTANCELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MANUAL_SHIFT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MODE_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
VA_NOAIRVENT_FINETUNING
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATVENTILATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_WELCOMELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
FOND_MID
nicht_aktiv
HUD_HEIGHT_AJUSTMENT
nicht_aktiv
KLIMA_INDIVIDUAL
nicht_aktiv
LAST_PANEL_TIMEOUT
e89
LEGAL_DISCL_TIMEOUT
e89
MANUAL_SHIFT
nicht_aktiv
NOAIRVENT_FINE
nicht_aktiv
PIA_MENU
wert_00
FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HINTEN
wert_01
FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VORNE
wert_02
HANDSCHUHKASTEN_REPBLK
nicht_aktiv
HSK_RPBLCK_LOWER_THRSHKLD
wert_10
HSK_RPBLCK_UPPER_THRSHKLD
wert_15
HSK_TMER
400_ms
HSK_TMSTART
400_ms
HSK_TPAUSE
100_ms
SOROLLO_LADEABDEC_HANDS_I
sonnenrollo
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
CONTINUEAFTERKL50
nicht_aktiv
FHM_CA_OHNE_EKS
nicht_aktiv
FHM_CA_OHNE_EKS_DELAY
wert_01
HK_GESPERRT_IN_GESICHERT
nicht_aktiv
AC_FOND
nicht_aktiv
C08_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C08_AFS
wert_02
C08_ASL
wert_01
C08_BAUART
wert_02
C08_BB_RAB
wert_01
C08_BBV
wert_01
C08_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C08_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C08_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C08_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C08_CBC
wert_01
C08_CSC_DYNAMIC
wert_02
C08_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
C08_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_02
C08_DF_DIR
wert_01
C08_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_02
C08_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_03
C08_ECBA_DCC
wert_03
C08_FBS
wert_01
C08_FLR
wert_01
C08_FZG_MASSE
wert_02
C08_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C08_GMB
wert_01
C08_GMK
wert_00
C08_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_02
C08_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C08_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C08_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C08_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_02
C08_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_03
C08_LUEFTER
wert_01
C08_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_01
C08_MOTOR_ART
wert_03
C08_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C08_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_01
C08_PRE_MSR
wert_01
C08_PRE_USC
wert_01
C08_RPA
wert_02
C08_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C08_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_02
C08_SDR_CTC
wert_01
C08_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_03
C08_SST
wert_01
C08_TB_BDD
wert_01
C08_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C08_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
C08_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C08_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C08_V_EINHEIT
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_02
DSC_SWITCH
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MAX_1
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MAX_2
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MIN_1
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MIN_2
aktiv
ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_02
KOSTAL_FH_0
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_1
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_2
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_3
wert_01
STANDHEIZUNG_JBBF
nicht_aktiv
T_LIMIT
wert_02
T_LIMIT_ABSOLUT
wert_02
UBATT_LIMIT
wert_01
WASHWITHOUTWIPE_TIME
200_ms
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL
wert_06
CBS_EINH_0AH
wegbas
CBS_SCEN_0AH
nicht_aktiv
CBS_STAT_0AH
sperre
CC_ID_AKTIV_01
wert_02
CC_ID_AKTIV_02
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_06
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_07
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_09
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_10
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_11
wert_04
CC_ID_AKTIV_14
wert_01
DIGITAL_KVA
aktiv
SCHALT_HINW_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_PKT_BC
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_PKT_DAUERHAFT
nicht_aktiv
SPORT_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
CC_MEL_SL_BEI_DEF_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
DEAKTIV_NSL_IN_FE
aktiv
FH_VORFREIGABE
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_BF
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_FA
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENTPRELL_TRIGGER
wert_01
GB_QUICKSTART
nicht_aktiv
MAX_BETAETIGUNG_FOMEHO
wert_02
SL_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
WL_MIT_FLC
nicht_aktiv
WL_ZYKLEN
wert_01
ALC_PARAMETER_FAILSAVE_1
wert_01
ALC_PARAMETER_FAILSAVE_2
wert_01
CC_MELD_LICHT_AN_WARNUNG
aktiv
DUAL_SP_LAMPEN_ARRAY_1
wert_10
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER_2
wert_01
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER_3
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_DISABLE
wert_01
OFFSET_ADC_SNU
wert_01
OFFSET_ADC_TK
wert_01
RECHTS_LENKER
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_TUNER_ANT
us
TP_FUNKTION_ANT
nicht_aktiv
AMBANDS_HST
nicht_aktiv
FOND_HIGH_HST
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-606
wert_01
IGR_XENON
wert_02
PVAR_INNEN
wert_03
PVAR_KUPPL
wert_03
CAR_COLOR_CHAMP
nicht_aktiv
AIRVENT_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
AUTOMATIC_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
SEATCLIMATE_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
SURROUND
nicht_aktiv
VA_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
AUT_OFFNEN_HK_IN_ENTLPOS
nicht_aktiv
EWS_EGS
nicht_aktiv
A_MAX_DSC
wert_01
A_MIN_DSC
wert_01
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_00
SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_02
SETZ_V_MIN
wert_02
V_ABSCHALT
wert_02
WEATHERBAND_HST
nicht_aktiv
BISTABILES_RELAIS_ALT
aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL
wert_02
CBS_VERSION
wert_03
KL30G_NACHLAUF_NACH_SZ1
wert_05
SCHLUESSELVARIANTE
wert_03
AUTO_SRVC_CALL
aktiv
BT_ENABLE
aktiv
CALL_SRVC_CENTER
nicht_aktiv
CAR_PHONE
nicht_aktiv
CCM_FILTER
 wert_03
INTERNAL_GPS
nicht_aktiv
INTERNAL_NAD
aktiv
MOST_CHANNEL
most_async_channel
USED_MICROPHONES
wert_01
E92_E93_FZG
nicht_aktiv
EINST_HILFE
nicht_aktiv
ABBL_LZ_RKW
wert_01
ABBL_LZ_STAND
wert_01
ENDE_ABBL
wert_04
HYST_RKW
wert_01
LH_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
nicht_aktiv
TIPP_BLK
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_MASK
dar_bmw
FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_CA
nicht_aktiv
FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_DELAY
500_ms
FUELTANK_PWM_SUPPLY
nicht_aktiv
TYP_FRONTSCHEIBE_FLA
serienscheibe
VILLAGE_TYP
wert_02
ANSCHLUSS_KLEMME
wert_02
BOTSCHAFT_OHNE_POSITION
wert_01
NORMIEREN_SCHW
wert_01
SCHWELLE_VON_VORNE
wert_01
SLV2FEH_UMSCHALTZEIT
wert_01
SOFTBLOCK_AUS_SCHW
wert_01
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_ROTE
wert_01
AIRBAG_POS
nicht_aktiv
TELEFON_TYPE_C08
prof_phone
AUDIO_SETUP_1
wert_01
AUDIO_SETUP_2
wert_01
DPD
wert_01
TEL_BUCH_ASYNC_CONTROL
most_async_channel
LWR_ABS_SENS_DEF
wert_01
RAMPE4_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_2
kennlinie_01
RAMPE7_BL_3
kennlinie_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSV70
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSV80
wert_01
C07_BAUART_MK60
wert_05
C07_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C07_DF_DIR
wert_01
C07_MOTOR_ART_DSC_2
wert_04
C07_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_05
VORH_HEIZZ
wert_01
SCHALT_HINW_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_A
nicht_aktiv
PBAP
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_APP
nicht_aktiv
VA_AIRVENT_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_AUTOMATIC_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATCLIMA_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATHEAT_SLIDER
nicht_aktiv
SVS_EIN_AUS_2
nicht_aktiv
UNICODE
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_FRA_CH10_12
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_RFS_CH15
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_SLH_CH11_13
nicht_aktiv
TEILLAST_FRA_CH10_12
aktiv
TEILLAST_SLH_CH11_13
aktiv
ABL_AUS_BEI_FL_LH_EIN
nicht_aktiv
GB_FAILSAFE
wert_02
GB_NAD
wert_01
ENTPRELLUNG_TASTER_AKTIV
wert_01
KEINE_FREIGABE_BEWEGUNG
nicht_aktiv
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA
wert_01
OFFSET_DIAG_SW
wert_01
RESTOEFFNEN
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN
aktiv
SPERR_LADE_ZUSTAND
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_NEIGUNG
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE
wert_01
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIENUNG_FENSTER
wert_01
MSA_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MSA_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MSA_ENABLE
wert_01
MSA_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
BISTABILES_RELAIS_JBBF2
vorne
COUNTDOWN_BIS_AUS
2_min
COUNTDOWN_BIS_RESET
2_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_AUS
8_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_POWERD
5_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_RESET
5_min
FHSTROM_ABLAUFENDETIMEOUT
wert_02
FHSTROM_ABTAST_ZEIT
wert_01
FHSTROM_MAX_WERT_FAKTOR
wert_01
FHSTROM_STOP_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_1
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_2
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_3
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_4
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_1
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_2
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_3
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_4
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_4
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_5
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_6
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_7
wert_01
LWG_OG
wert_01
LWG_UG
wert_01
R_PAR_MAXABFALLRATE
wert_01
R_PAR_STRAPTRANSMISSION
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_LWDSDOT
wert_01
RESET_DAUER
wert_02
ST_DF_OUT
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_1
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_2
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_3
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_4
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_5
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_6
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_7
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_8
wert_01
ST_LWDSDOT_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_LWDSDOT_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_N_PUMPE
wert_01
ST_VDOT_LENK
wert_01
ST_VDOT_MIN
wert_01
ST_VDOT_NORM
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_1
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_2
wert_01
TANKGEBER_PWM
aktiv
TANKGEBER_PWM_AKT_ZEIT
wert_01
TANKGEBER_PWM_PERIOD
wert_01
VDOT_MAX
wert_01
WASSER_VENTIL_BF
nicht_aktiv
WASSER_VENTIL_FA
nicht_aktiv
WASSER_VENTIL_PL
pl2
WECKER_BIS_AUS
5_wecker
WECKER_BIS_POWERDOWN
10_wecker
WECKER_BIS_RESET
10_wecker
ADAPTION_CAN
wert_00
BEHOERDE_FL_ASYNCHRON
nicht_aktiv
BEHOERDENFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BL_SCHALTLOGIK_E92_93
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_ABIEGL_BEI_DEF_FL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BLK_V_GED
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_KZL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SML
aktiv
DWA_UEBERFALL_ALARM
mit_fl
ENERGIE_UBATT_LIMIT
wert_01
ENERGIE_ZEIT_ENTPRELL
wert_01
ENERGIE_ZEIT_LIMIT
wert_01
FH_MAUT_AUF_AKTIV_BFT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_AKTIV_FAT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_AKTIV_BFT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_AKTIV_FAT
aktiv
FSP_LAMPEN_MASK_FRM2
wert_01
FSP_MASKIERUNG_FRM2
wert_01
ISP_MASKIERUNG_FRM2
wert_01
KALTCHECK_E89_FL__E7X_NSW
aktiv
KALTCHECK_E89_NSW__E7X_FL
aktiv
KALTCHECK_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_AL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_BL
aktiv
NSL_AUS_BEI_FE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
PWM_NSL_FKT_BL_BEI_BFD
wert_01
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_PARKL
wert_01
RL_BL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
SL_SCHALT_UMSCHALT_OPT
wert_02
TIME_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
wert_01
VERBAU_ABBIEGEL_PL2
nicht_aktiv
VERHALTEN_DRL_TFL
drl_h
WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
nicht_aktiv
WARMCHECK_E89_FL__E7X_NSW
aktiv
WARMCHECK_E89_NSW__E7X_FL
aktiv
WARNBLK_ENERGY_SAVE_AHM
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_ME17
wert_01
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL_MSD80
wert_02
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL_MSV80
wert_02
KRAFTSTOFFAUSLEGUNG
wert_01
MDRIVE_MSS
nicht_aktiv
MODELLJAHR
wert_01
EXCESS_TEMP_VOLUME
wert_00
FH_KOMFORTF_MIT_SUBST
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_KL50_ANSTRG
wert_04
SPA
wert_02
AIRBAG_COMM_TEST_DELAY
wert_01
AIRBAG_INTRFCE_ERROR_DUR
wert_01
FIRST_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
SECOND_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
THIRD_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
WSPEED_SIG_ERROR_DUR
wert_01
WSPEED_SIG_TEST_DELAY
wert_01
DVD_EJECT_LOCKED
free
GESAMTSCHIENENLAENGE_HALL
wert_01
MAX_TOLERANZ_HALLWERTE
wert_01
AGKB_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_ROLLOVER
nicht_aktiv
SITZMEMORY_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
CC_ID_AKTIV_05
wert_02
EDCK_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EDCK_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
M_TAG_SKALENBELEUCHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_SHIFTLIGHTS
nicht_aktiv
MOTORSPORT
wert_02
MSA_SWITCH_ON_OFF_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_HINW_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
SHIFTLIGHTS
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_1
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_2
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_3
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_4
wert_01
TELEX_STATUS_SC
wert_02
KOMPRESSOR_MITTEL
nicht_aktiv
MANUELLES_VERDECK_E88
nicht_verbaut
MSA_NOTSTRATEGIE
nicht_aktiv
WARTUNGSINTERVALL_FZE
wert_01
ECD
aktiv
PANIC_FREIGABE_CAS_2
aktiv
AUS_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHAF
aktiv
AUS_BEI_SVAUS
aktiv
FUELTANK_PWM_ACT_TIME
wert_01
FUELTANK_PWM_PERIOD
wert_01
SOROLLO_I_MAX_C
wert_10
SOROLLO_T_MAX
wert_08
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_ANSTEUER
0_ms
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_H_07
wert_01
AUDIO_VOLUME_STEPS
e90_top_hifi
FULLWORD_RECOG
aktiv
TMC_REGIONAL
aktiv
KHV_GRENZE_UNTEN
wert_00
CBS_LIST
aktiv
CC_LIST
aktiv
CLIMATE_WITHOUT_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
ADAPTIVEHEADLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ALBV_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
CORNERINGLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
DKG
nicht_aktiv
EDC
nicht_aktiv
ENTERT_NEXTSOURCE
nicht_aktiv
LONGDISTANCELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MAP_2D
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
MMDEVICE
nicht_aktiv
MMDEVICE_2
nicht_aktiv
TIME_LINE_CROSSING
nicht_aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH
nicht_aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE7X
wert_01
ABBIEGELI_AUS_BEI_FL_LH
nicht_aktiv
ALC_IMMER_BEI_S_FLC
nicht_aktiv
ALC_NSW_NEU_ANF
nicht_aktiv
ALC_NSW_SPERREN
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_BF
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_FA
nicht_aktiv
FH_KURZHUB_DISABLE_FEMODE
aktiv
GB_ENTPRELL_CAN
wert_01
GB_V_MAX_KMH
wert_01
LWR_MAX_POS_NORM
wert_01
LWR_MAX_POS_REF
wert_04
LWR_OFFSET_PLATTLAUF_L
wert_01
LWR_OFFSET_PLATTLAUF_R
wert_01
ACS_NB_PT1
dx09004
ADW_ADW_2PIFGBP_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_2PIFGBP_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP1_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP1_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP2_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP2_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_IHP1_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_IHP1_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_K_SKY
dx09004
ADW_ADW_TP1_HUELL
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW_SP
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW1
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW1_2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW3
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW3_2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_VFZG_SP
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW_KOM_HA
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW_KOM_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_HA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_HA_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_SP_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_VA_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_RDW
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_RDW_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_HA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_HA_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_VA_SP
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW1
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW2_2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW3
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_V_SP
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_V_SP_2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNL_ADW_SP
dx09004
AUFRUFFREQUENZ_F_ABT
dx09004
BLENDE_VFZG_MAX
dx09004
BLENDE_VFZG_MIN
dx09004
CHECKSUMME_EDCK
dx09004
DATENSATZNUMMER
dx09004
DATUM_AENDERUNG
dx09004
DB_FEST_I_HA
dx09004
DB_FEST_I_VA
dx09004
DUMP_MODE
dx09004
FZG_B_SENSOR_UMRECHNUNG
dx09004
FZG_DB_ZAEHNE_ABS
dx09004
FZG_DW_RADUMFANG
dx09004
FZG_V_FILTER_VFZG_TP2
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_DELAY
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_I_IST_MAX
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_I_SOLL_MAX
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_ON_I_SOLL_MAX
dx09004
KDW_KDW_ABKLING
dx09004
KDW_KDW_ADWMAX
dx09004
KDW_KDW_BPHP1
dx09004
KDW_KDW_BPTP2
dx09004
KDW_KDW_FAKTOR
dx09004
KDW_KDW_HALT
dx09004
KDW_KDW_IHP1
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_HA
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_VA
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_SP
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_SP_2
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_VF_SP
dx09004
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW
dx09004
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW_SP
dx09004
LDW_LDW_ADMAX
dx09004
LDW_LDW_ADMIN
dx09004
LDW_LDW_FAKTOR
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_DYN_BESCHL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_DYN_BREMS
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_STAT_BESCHL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_STAT_BREMS
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2NL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2NL_2
dx09004
LWS_VFZG_MAX
dx09004
LWS_VFZG_MIN
dx09004
MSPORT_FEST_I_HA
dx09004
MSPORT_FEST_I_VA
dx09004
NW_UNUSED
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_HA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_HA_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_SP
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_SP_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_VA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA_SP
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA_SP_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_STAT
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_STAT_SP
dx09004
QDW_PARALL_RADSTAND
dx09004
QDW_QDW_K_DYN_FAK_HA
dx09004
QDW_QDW_LEWI_UMRECHNUNG
dx09004
QDW_QDW_TP1
dx09004
QDW_QDW_TP2NL
dx09004
QDW_QDW_V_CHARAKT_QUAD
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_HA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_HA_SP
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_VA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_VA_SP
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_VFZG_VA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_VFZG_VA_SP
dx09004
RDW_RAUSCH_OFFSET_160
dx09004
RDW_RDW_HP2
dx09004
RDW_RDW_TP1
dx09004
RDW_RDW_TP2NL
dx09004
REGLER_MODE
dx09004
SOFTWARE_MODE
dx09004
SPEZIAL_MODE
dx09004
STRUKTURVERSION
dx09004
SYS_NW_SDI_MAX
dx09004
SYS_NW_SDV_MAX
dx09004
SYS_U_EEPROM_HIGH
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_HA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_VA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_VA_2
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_HA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_HA_2
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_VA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_SP
dx09004
VMESS_NB_MAX_TOL
dx09004
VMESS_NB_V_MIN
dx09004
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR_EPS
nicht_aktiv
RPA_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
MSA_ANSTEUERLOGIK
ihxx
ABZUGSPERRE_PLOCK_C6
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBE_TYP_C6
handschaltung
BFD_GESPERRT_BEI_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BL_SCHALTLOGIK_E92_E93
nicht_aktiv
M3_BAUART
wert_01
M3_GETRIEBE
wert_00
M3_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
M3_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
MDYNAMIC_MODE_USA
aktiv
TANK_SCHWELLE_AUF_AB
wert_01
M3_PRE_MSR
aktiv
AMP_VARIANTE
e90
BETRIEBSLED
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_6
grundcode_var
DWG_KURZ_MASSE
wert_01
DWG_KURZ_UBATT
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_WLM
wert_01
HALL01_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL01_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL01_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL01_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL02_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL02_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL02_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL02_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL03_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL04_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL05_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL05_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL05_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL05_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL06_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL06_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL06_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL06_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL07_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL07_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL07_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL07_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL08_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL08_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL08_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL08_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL09_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL10_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL11_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL12_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL13_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_FREIGABE_CAS
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_FEHLER
aktiv
LED_AUF_CAN
aktiv
MOTOR1_FEHLER
aktiv
MOTOR1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR1_VERBAUT
aktiv
MOTOR2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
PREALARM_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
PULLUP_SW12_EIN
aktiv
PULLUP_SW12_ENDLAGE_AUS
aktiv
REL1_FEHLER
aktiv
REL1_VERBAUT
aktiv
REL2_FEHLER
aktiv
REL2_VERBAUT
aktiv
REL3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
REL3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
REL4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
REL4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS1_2_BRUECKE
aktiv
RELAIS1_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS3_4_BRUECKE
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS3_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SEGMENTE_POTI1
wert_01
SEGMENTE_POTI2
wert_01
SPG_DWG_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_DWG_EIN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_DWG_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_ABSCHALTEN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_ABSCHALTEN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_FEHLER
aktiv
STROM_MOTOR1_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR1_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR2_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR2_NORMAL
wert_01
SWITCH1_FEHLER
aktiv
SWITCH1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH1_VERBAUT
aktiv
SWITCH2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH3_FEHLER
aktiv
SWITCH3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH3_VERBAUT
aktiv
SWITCH4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
TO_ZEIT_ABS_SPB
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_SPB
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SPANNBUEGEL
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_SPANNBUEGEL
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_PAUSE
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_STOP
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_PAUSE
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_STOP
wert_01
CBS_STATUS
aktiv
CLIMATE_WO_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NO_DETOUR
nicht_aktiv
BLOCKLAENGE
wert_01
SW_B_DIRECT_DRIVEMODE
wert_01
SW_B_GRR_AKTIV
wert_01
SW_B_LANGZEITABGLEICH
wert_01
SW_B_SIGNCHANGE_AY
wert_01
SW_B_SIGNCHANGE_YR
wert_01
SW_B_STELLMOTOR_VAR
wert_01
SW_I_AUFSTARTVERHALTEN
wert_01
SW_I_BREMSENVARIANTE
wert_01
SW_I_ECO_PUMPE
wert_01
SW_I_FAHRWERKVARIANTE
wert_06
SW_I_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE
wert_03
SW_I_FESTUSCFG
wert_01
SW_I_FILTER
wert_01
SW_I_KARDANGELENK
wert_01
SW_I_LWFAHRER_BL
wert_01
SW_I_PUMP_LG_ABH
wert_01
SW_I_PUMPENABSTIMMUNG
wert_01
SW_I_RIEMENUEBERSETZUNG
wert_04
SW_I_SBS_SWITCH
wert_05
SW_I_SERVOTRONIK
wert_07
SW_I_SERVOTRONIKANSCHL
wert_01
SW_I_STABI_NACHLAUF
wert_01
SW_I_TVSRPT1
wert_01
SW_I_VCH_FAHRZEUGVAR
wert_01
SW_I_ZD
wert_01
SW_I_ZM
wert_01
SW_I_ZTOTAL
wert_07
A2DP_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_COM_TYPE
ipod_two_wire_seriel
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_TWO_USB
nicht_aktiv
API_USB_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
BT_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
CAR_TYPE_IPODLOGO
bmw
DUN_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_ALLOW_GPS
aktiv
ISPEECH_AUX_CONFIG
mounted
ISPEECH_BAUART_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BAUREIHE_E70
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BAUREIHE_R5X
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BLUETOOTH_NODES
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_ASSIST
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_DEALER
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_HOTLINE
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_MOBILE
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_N_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_CDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_CID
cid_low
ISPEECH_CID_TYPE
static
ISPEECH_DAB
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_DIG_AUDIO_SRC
cd-player
ISPEECH_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_FOND_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_FOND_MID
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_HDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_HUD
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_BASIS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_LOWTEMP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_LOWVENT
aktiv
ISPEECH_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MDRIVELOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMDEVICE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI
aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI_TYPE_JP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI_TYPE_SV
aktiv
ISPEECH_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_PDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_RDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_RDS_AF_FUNKTION
aktiv
ISPEECH_RVC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SINGLETUNER
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SITZHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SMS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SPRACHE_US
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_STANDLUEFTUNG
aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_BUSI
aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_ECE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_JAP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_MULF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_PROF
aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_TPP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TP_FUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TRF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_BPI
aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FB
aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FLAP_DICONFI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FOND_CLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_SEATVENT
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VIDEOMODUL
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
SORTING_VARIANT_2MULF
standard
FBD_LOAD_POS_HK_HK
nicht_aktiv
FBD_LOAD_POS_LF_PING
nicht_aktiv
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS
aktiv
FH_RELEASE_CA_BASIC
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_AUSSEN_07
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_FBD_07
nicht_aktiv
KLR_AUS_TK
aktiv
KLSTRG_GRB_ID
wert_00
SPERRE_HKL_KEY_VALID_07
aktiv
SS_GETRIEBE_7
nicht_aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_KLR
aktiv
STARTDELAY_K_START_R5X
nicht_aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
TC_MSA_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TC_TIME_KL15_AUTO_OFF
wert_00
SIGNALBILD_SL
sl_1
SL_PARKL_ABSCH_12H
aktiv
WARMCHECK_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_PARKL_AKTIVIERUNG
wert_01
DZM_UMRECHNUNG
wert_02
RDC_DISP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
CCM_AHV_SG_5
keine_ccm
VR_EQUIPPED_TCU15
nicht_aktiv
CAN_MESSAGE
wert_02
MOTORISIERUNG_2
wert_08
C0A_AFS
wert_02
C0A_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_05
C0A_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_01
C0A_ASL
wert_01
C0A_BAUART
wert_11
C0A_BBV
wert_01
C0A_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0A_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
C0A_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C0A_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C0A_BERGABANSATZ
wert_02
C0A_BTM
wert_01
C0A_CBC
wert_01
C0A_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
C0A_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0A_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_02
C0A_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_02
C0A_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0A_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0A_DIFF_LOCK
wert_02
C0A_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_05
C0A_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_06
C0A_ECBA_DCC
wert_03
C0A_FLR
wert_02
C0A_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0A_GMB
wert_01
C0A_GMK
wert_00
C0A_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_05
C0A_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_06
C0A_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C0A_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C0A_HSA
wert_01
C0A_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_01
C0A_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_02
C0A_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_02
C0A_LCL
wert_01
C0A_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_04
C0A_LUEFTER
wert_01
C0A_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_01
C0A_MOTOR
wert_07
C0A_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_09
C0A_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_01
C0A_PRE_MSR
wert_01
C0A_PRE_USC
wert_01
C0A_RPA
wert_02
C0A_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0A_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0A_SDR_CTC
wert_01
C0A_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_03
C0A_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_02
C0A_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_09
C0A_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_04
C0A_V_EINHEIT
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_02
C0A_WLC
wert_01
CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
LF_ESM
wert_01
LR_ESM
wert_01
LWK_X2
wert_01
LWK_X3
wert_01
LWK_X4
wert_01
LWK_Y1
wert_01
LWK_Y2
wert_01
LWK_Y3
wert_01
LWK_Y4
wert_01
M_ESM
wert_01
SC_X_ESM
wert_01
SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
SPURWEITE
wert_01
THETA_ESM
wert_01
JUMP_RDC_RPA_MENU
nicht_aktiv
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP_FAS
wert_01
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP_BFS
wert_01
FZD_MSA
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN_BEI_VSW2_3
nicht_aktiv
SICHERN_HECKMODUL
aktiv
TO_ZEIT_DAEMPFEN_HECKM
wert_02
ZEIT_VERZOEGERUNG_WLV
wert_01
IGR_DELAY_TIME
wert_02
IGR_SPEED_THRESHOLD
wert_03
WASCHEN_WENN_HK_AUF
aktiv
WASCHEN_WENN_HS_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_WENN_HK_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_WENN_HS_AUF
aktiv
KMK_ZUSCHALTSCHWELLE
hoch
USB_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_0A
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_0A
nicht_aktiv
TWO_MICROPHONES_ULF2
wert_01
C09_ASL
wert_00
C09_BAUART
wert_00
C09_BBV
wert_01
C09_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C09_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C09_BTM
wert_00
C09_CBC
wert_00
C09_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C09_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C09_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C09_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C09_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C09_FLR
wert_00
C09_GETRIEBE
wert_00
C09_GMB
wert_00
C09_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C09_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C09_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C09_LCL
wert_00
C09_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C09_LUEFTER
wert_00
C09_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C09_MOTOR
wert_00
C09_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C09_PRE_USC
wert_00
C09_RPA
wert_00
C09_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C09_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C09_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C09_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C09_WLC
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL_C0B
wert_06
ALBV_TOGGLE_APP
nicht_aktiv
BGSCREEN_JUMP
aktiv
MDRIVE_LOW_CCC
nicht_aktiv
MEDIA_CHAR_ENCODING
iso
MM_DEVICE
nicht_aktiv
MM_DEVICE2
nicht_aktiv
NEXT_SOURCE
nicht_aktiv
OLD_TELEMAT_STRUCT
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_CALL_ID
standard
TDA_ATM_INTERVAL
standard
TDA_ATM_START_TIME
standard
TDA_BDA_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_USE
aktiv
TDA_CFG_HLC_DATA
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR
file0
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_VEHICLE_SER
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_SERVICE_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TLC
nicht_aktiv
VA_HANGUL_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
VA_KANJI_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_6_C08
e93_vorserie_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_1_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_2_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
SEITEN_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
UP_FR_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
TO_ZEIT_DAEMPFEN_SCHALEN
wert_02
CKS_BR
wert_03
MSA_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP1
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP2
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SCHALEN
wert_01
E89_ASL
nicht_aktiv
E89_BSW
aktiv
E89_C8
wert_02
E89_EVB
aktiv
E89_HHC
aktiv
E89_HILLDESC_DXC_8
nicht_aktiv
E89_HPS
nicht_aktiv
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE1
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE2
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE3
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE4
wert_01
E89_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_00
E89_SST
nicht_aktiv
E89_SZL
wert_07
E89_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_02
IHX_CBS
aktiv
KLIMAGERAET_MIT_SCHICHTUN
nicht_aktiv
MSA_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
MIL_SCAN_TOOL
wert_01
PADDLES
wert_00
AUTOMATIC_LIGHT_NEW
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_SLIDER_D
nicht_aktiv
SVS_LOW_D
nicht_aktiv
FBD_COMFORT_OPEN_LF_PING
nicht_aktiv
PA_TBEREIT_HK
wert_01
PHONE_TYPE_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
AUX_IN_GAIN
wert_01
ISPEECH_CA_TMC
aktiv
ISPEECH_MASK
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_UNIT_FEET
aktiv
MIC_SOURCE
mic_from_most_or_no_mic
USB_HUB
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_APP_9
nicht_aktiv
VIDEOMODUL_CCC_9
nicht_aktiv
DEFAULT_ONTIME
standard
SONDERKANAL_DIRAC_BYPASS
ein
DVD_AUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVD_AUDIO_AS_DVD_VIDEO
aktiv
DVD_VIDEO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVD_VIDEO_AOP_TIMEOUT
wert_01
MULTICHANNEL
aktiv
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPORTSCHALTER_E89
aktiv
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_2
e89_var5
BLINKEN_FA
wert_02
ENTPRELLZEIT_HALLSENSOREN
wert_01
ENTPRELLZEIT_P
wert_01
ENTPRELLZEIT_SPORT
wert_04
ENTPRELLZEIT_UNLOCK
wert_01
ERROR_MASK
wert_01
FA_PWM_MAX
wert_04
FA_PWM_MIN
wert_03
HAFT_ANZ_RUECKSTEL_BIS_FS
wert_03
HAFT_ANZAHL_RUECKSTELL
wert_04
HAFT_RUECKSTELL_PERIODE
wert_01
HAFT_RUECKSTELL_VERZGRNG
wert_04
HAFT_RUECKSTELLPULSLAENGE
wert_05
SPERREN_ANZUG_PWM
wert_07
SPERREN_ANZUGSZEIT
wert_05
SPERREN_HALTE_PWM
wert_06
SUCHBEL_PWM_MAX
wert_04
SUCHBEL_PWM_MIN
wert_03
U_MAX_FS
wert_02
U_MAX_SPERREN
wert_02
U_MIN_FS
wert_02
U_MIN_SPERREN
wert_02
ALPHA
e9x_hi
AMBIENT_LUMINANCE_AXIS
e9x_hi
BETA
e9x_hi
BOUNDARY_DAY_NIGHT
e9x_hi
BOUNDARY_NIGHT_MIN
e9x_hi
CB_START_TEMPERATURE
e9x_hi
CFL_PROTECT_TEMP
e9x_hi
CHECKSUM_CID
e9x_hi
DELTA_BOUNDARY
e9x_hi
DTC_VOLTAGE_THESHOLD
e9x_hi
GAMMA
e9x_hi
HI_TEMP_DET_CONT_TIME
e9x_hi
HIGH_VOLTAGE_LEVEL
e9x_hi
HIGH_VOLTAGE_RECOVERY
e9x_hi
LCD_PWM_CURVE
e9x_hi
LCD_SHUT_DOWN_TIMING
e9x_hi
LOOP_CYCLE_COUNTER
e9x_hi
LOW_VOLTAGE_LEVEL
e9x_hi
LOW_VOLTAGE_RECOVERY
e9x_hi
MAX_DELTA
e9x_hi
MAX_OFFSET
e9x_hi
PHOTO_SENSOR_HYSTERESIS
e9x_hi
PWB_HI_TEMP_THRESHOLD
e9x_hi
PWB_SHUT_DOWN_WAIT_TIME
e9x_hi
PWM_REDUCTION_CURVE
e9x_hi
PWM_SECUR_REDUC_RATE
e9x_hi
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_10V
e9x_hi
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_12V
e9x_hi
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_14V
e9x_hi
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_16V
e9x_hi
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_9V
e9x_hi
PWM_TEMP_OBSERVING_TIME
e9x_hi
START_TEMP_T1
e9x_hi
STOP_TEMP_T2
e9x_hi
TEMPERATURE_AXIS
e9x_hi
TRAVEL_TIME_DOWN
e9x_hi
TRAVEL_TIME_UP
e9x_hi
IGR_MIT_SL_AL
aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
E89_EAM_TIMEDELAY
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_1
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_2
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_3
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_4
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_5
e89_us
E89_PARAMETERSATZ_0
e89_us
E89_SEITEN_PARAM
e89_us
E89_UP_FR_PARAM
e89_us
POL_1_E89
nicht_aktiv
POS_1_E89
nicht_aktiv
ENTPRELLZEIT_RESET_DTIMER
wert_02
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_0
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_10
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_11
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_12
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_13
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_14
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_15
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_16
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_17
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_18
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_19
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1A
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1B
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1C
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1D
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_2
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_3
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_4
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_5
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_6
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_7
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_8
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_9
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_A
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_B
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_C
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_D
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_E
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_F
e89
RESERVE
e89
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL_Z
aktiv
KL30_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD_Z
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_IDG_Z
aktiv
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCATEST_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCHALEN_WEICH_AUFLEGEN_Z
aktiv
V1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
V2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
V3_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW1_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER_Z
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_5_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_5_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW2_5_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK_Z
aktiv
VSW4_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK_Z
aktiv
VSW4_2_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW5_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW5_2_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW6_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
NAVI_PFEIL
aktiv
TELESERVICE
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_SMG_MASK
nicht_aktiv
NACHLAUFTEST
nicht_aktiv
CCC_E71
nicht_aktiv
CKM_CODIERUNG
aktiv
PIA_EDC
ohne_mmi
CBS_OFF_AT_KL15OFF
nicht_aktiv
CBS_ON_OFF
aktiv
EMV_WORKAROUND_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING
wert_0
AUX_HEATING
none
ENT_MUTE_ON_CRASH
off
M_GROUP
off
OFFSET_ENT_GONG
wert_0
OFFSET_ENT_PDC
wert_0
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R
e90_top_hifi
RAD22_CROSSOVER
pl2_top_hifi
RATIO_GONGS
e90_top_hifi
RING_MAX
wert_0
RING_MIN
wert_0
SDARS_PHONE_NUMBER_1
wert_0
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO
wert_0
TIME_LAG_IMG
wert_0
TIME_OUT_GONG
wert_0
VOL_SRS_MAX
wert_0
VOL_SRS_MIN
wert_0
VOL_TA_MAX
standard
VOLUME_MAX_ON
wert_0
VOLUME_STEPS
e90
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE
pl2_top_hifi
RAD22_VEHICLE_FILTERS
pl2_top_hifi
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MAX
wert_0
RAD22_BMW_AKD
aktiv
CHECKSUMME_EKP3
wert_105
DATUM_UND_PUMPEN_ID
wert_105
FEHLERLIMITS
wert_105
FUNKTIONEN
wert_105
KENNLINIEN
wert_105
PUMPEN_PARAMETER
wert_105
ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOPPLUNG
aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
NSW_DEF_CC_MELD_TFL
nicht_aktiv
NSW_FKT_PARKL
nicht_aktiv
NSW_FKT_SL
nicht_aktiv
PWM_NSW_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_TFL
wert_01
CCM_0X42_IM_NACHLAUF
nicht_aktiv
NLF_AUS_ALLE_TUEREN
nicht_aktiv
SW_B_STELLMOTOR_VAR_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_ECO_PUMPE_C0A
wert_02
SW_I_FAHRWERKVARIANTE_C0A
wert_10
SW_I_PUMP_LG_ABH_C0A
wert_02
SW_I_PUMPENABSTIMMUNG_C
wert_01
SW_I_RIEMENUEBERSETZUNGC
wert_04
SW_I_SERVOTRONIK_C0A
wert_11
SW_I_SERVOTRONIKANSCHL_C
wert_02
SW_I_STABI_NACHLAUF_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_VCH_FAHRZEUGVAR_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_ZTOTAL_C0A
wert_11
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_0
nicht_aktiv
C09_C8
wert_02
C0B_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0B_AFS
wert_00
C0B_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_04
C0B_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0B_ASL
wert_00
C0B_BAUART
wert_08
C0B_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0B_BBV
wert_00
C0B_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0B_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C0B_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0B_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0B_BERGABANSATZ
wert_00
C0B_BTM
wert_01
C0B_CBC
wert_00
C0B_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0B_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0B_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0B_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0B_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0B_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0B_DF_DIR
wert_01
C0B_DIFF_LOCK
wert_02
C0B_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_04
C0B_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_05
C0B_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0B_FBS
wert_01
C0B_FLR
wert_01
C0B_GETRIEBE
wert_00
C0B_GMB
wert_00
C0B_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_03
C0B_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_06
C0B_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0B_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0B_HSA
wert_02
C0B_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0B_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0B_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_02
C0B_LCL
wert_00
C0B_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0B_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0B_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0B_MOTOR
wert_07
C0B_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_09
C0B_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0B_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0B_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0B_RPA
wert_00
C0B_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0B_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0B_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0B_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C0B_SST
wert_01
C0B_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0B_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_08
C0B_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_08
C0B_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0B_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0B_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0B_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
AACN_1
nicht_aktiv
O_GW_BF_1
nicht_aktiv
O_GW_F_1
aktiv
SPSBF_1
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_1
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD
e90_us
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSD80N43
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_ME17_ECE
wert_01
SBE1_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
SPSF_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
A2DP_AUDIO_STREAMING
nicht_aktiv
AACN_DATA_SEND
aktiv
AVAIL_SERVICES_REPORTING
short
BEAMFORMING
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_TERMINATE_REDIAL
aktiv
GATS_SMSC_BACKUP
atxus_att
GATS_SMSC_DEFAULT
atxus_att
HANG_UP_E-CALL
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_POWER_MAX_TIME
8_minutes
IN_BAND_MODEM
aktiv
KEY_DATA_FETCH_BCALL
aktiv
KEY_DATA_FETCH_HOTLINE
aktiv
MAX_RS_ACTIVATIONS
wert_30
MOST_WAKEUP_LINE
aktiv
MULTIPLE_CALLS
nicht_aktiv
NAD_ALWAYS_ON
rs_provisioned
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_MAX_TIME
3_weeks
PARK_CONSUMER_TYPE
wert_00
POWER_FLLW_UP_THRESHHOLD
5_minutes
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE
kl_30b
POWER_SUBNETWORK_TYPE
short
RINGTONE
ringtone_1
SMS_TCU
nicht_aktiv
TCU_POWER_SOURCE
kl_30gf
TELEMATIC_AKD
aktiv
TELEMATIC_B-CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_DEALER_CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_E-CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_FCD
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HEATING_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HORN_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HOTLINE_CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_LIGHT_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_MY_INFO
aktiv
TELEMATIC_RDL_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_TRFFC_BY_VOICE
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_VENT_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
VCARD_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_CALLSTRATEGY_M
use_csd_paketdata
SPRACHE_1_MASK_CHAMP
us
SPRACHE_2_MASK_CHAMP
franzoesisch
SPRACHE_3_MASK_CHAMP
spanisch
SW_I_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE_C0A
wert_10
OFFSET_NEIGUNG
wert_01
DISP_ENGDAT_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
DISP_ENGDAT_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DZM_DISP_RPM
wert_01
HU_VERBAUT_C08
radiostufe_3_4
SZ_ANSTEUERUNG
aktiv
TORQUE_3_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
VERDECKVARIANTE
wert_00
DEF_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM1
aktiv
GB_ANZ_REVERSIEREN
wert_01
GB_T_REVERSIEREN
wert_01
UNP_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM1
aktiv
NLZ_DACHMODUL_ABLEGEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHMODUL_AUFSTELLEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCHALEN_PACKEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCHALEN_SCHLIE
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_OEFFNEN
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_OEFFNEN_SL
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_SCHL_SCHL
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_SCHLIE_OE
wert_01
TIMEOUT_DPF_HECKMODUL
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_HECKKLAPPE
wert_01
R_NGB_GRADIENT
wert_01
R_NGB_TOTZEIT
wert_01
R_PAR_DT
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_ALW
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_VLW
wert_01
ST_ALW_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_ALW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_1
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_2
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_3
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_4
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_5
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_1
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_2
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_3
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_4
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_5
wert_01
ST_LWG_TOTZONE
wert_01
ST_LWG_VSR
wert_01
ST_NPUMP_MIN
wert_01
ST_VDOT_BASIS
wert_01
ST_VDOT_MAX
wert_01
ST_VDOT_NPUMP
wert_01
ST_VLW_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_VLW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_TOTZONE
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_VSR
wert_01
KHV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING
wert_01
KHV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
AF_IN_CFG
tel_mute_off
CENTER_VALUE_VOL_TP_MIN
wert_0
DEFAULT_OFFSET_TP_MIN
wert_0
STANDHEIZER_ALS_ZUHEIZER
nicht_aktiv
CC_ID_AKTIV_13
wert_02
DISPLAY_TYPE
alpine_sharp_8_8_fixed
AUX_RAD22
aux
AKS_LINKS_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_CD
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL_C0C
wert_06
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO_1
us
FZD_IGR
nicht_aktiv
AUSGANGSTEST
wert_01
CCMELDUNGEN
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_ENDLAGE
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HAUPTS
wert_01
HALL_DIAGN_KONTAKT
wert_01
HALL_DIGITAL
wert_01
HALL_FEHLER
wert_01
HALL_LOGIK
wert_01
HALL_VERBAUT
wert_01
HALTEKOMBINATION
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_FEHLER
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_VERBAUT
wert_01
INKR_TOLERANZ
wert_01
INKR_VERR_OFFEN
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG
wert_01
LED_KONFIGURATION
wert_01
MOTOR_FEHLER
wert_01
MOTOR_VERBAUT
wert_01
REST_OEFFNEN_SCHLIESSEN
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_FUNK
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER
wert_01
SPERRBEDINGUNGEN
wert_01
SPG_FEHLER
wert_01
SPG_HALL_AUSSCHALTEN
wert_01
SPG_HALL_EINSCHALTEN
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_NORMAL
wert_01
SWITCH_FEHLER
wert_01
SWITCH_LOGIK_PULLUP
wert_01
SWITCH_VERBAUT
wert_01
ZEIT_BLOCK_MOTOR
wert_01
LAT_EBD
nicht_aktiv
US_VEHICLE
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALLMSS1
wert_02
AGKB_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
ARS_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
ARS_FAHRER_1
aktiv
ARS_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
ARS_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_6_E88_C20
e88_us
GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER_1
aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN_1
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0_E88_C20
e88_us
ROSE_II_1
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_PARAM_E88_1_C20
e88_us
ROSE_PARAM_E88_2_C20
e88_us
ROSE_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SEITEN_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
SITZMEMORY_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
UP_FR_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
ZMZ_E70_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E88_ECE_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E88_ECE_FGS_1
aktiv
ZMZ_E88_US_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E93_1
nicht_aktiv
AKS_LINKS_C20
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_C20
nicht_aktiv
POL_MAX_SCHWELLE_C20
wert_01
POL_MIN_SCHWELLE_C20
wert_01
UPFRONT_LINKS_C20
nicht_aktiv
UPFRONT_RECHTS_C20
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1_ABG
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_MASK
nicht_aktiv
GET_POSITION_TIMEOUT
5_minuten
INBAND_MODEM_TIMER
wert_30
SEAT
wert_00
BERGAB_GERASTET_C0E
wert_05
BERGAB_KENNEN_C0E
wert_04
BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_SKAL
wert_02
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
DCC_DTC
wert_00
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB_C0E
wert_04
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG_C0E
wert_01
C8_BDSC
wert_01
SZL_BDSC
wert_05
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD_C21
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD_C21
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD_C21
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD_C21
e90_us
BORDNETZHOCHOHMIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
REIBUNGSERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
NEUES_FSE_KONZEPT
nicht_aktiv
PA_SUPERRANGE_R56
nicht_aktiv
ACC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
ACC_SGN
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_BACKREST_ADJ
nicht_aktiv
ADRESSBOOK
aktiv
AF_FUNKTION
af_aus
AREA_CODE_DVD
alle_anderen
ASSIST
aktiv
ASSIST_AKD
aktiv
ASSIST_AUTOMATIC_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_BCALL
aktiv
ASSIST_ECALL
aktiv
ASSIST_FCD
aktiv
ASSIST_HOTLINE
aktiv
ASSIST_INITIALIZATION
aktiv
ASSIST_MY_INFO
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_DOORLOCK
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HORNLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_SVR_SHOW
aktiv
ASSIST_VEHICLEFINDER_SHOW
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_VI_PLUS
aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_CIC
top_hifi
AUX1
standard
AUX2_INTEGRATED_IN_RSE
wert_255
AUX4
standard
BACKDOOR_OPENINGANGLE
nicht_aktiv
BEHANDLUNG_2S_TIMER
aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_AUX_HU
aktiv
CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_DVD_SINGLE
aktiv
CDMM_ES
aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUDIOTRACE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_BML
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_EPG
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_FOLLOWING
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_PRESETLIST
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_TELETEXT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_SINGLE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BT
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_HOTLINE
aktiv
DAB_LAENDERVARIANTEN
nicht_aktiv
DCC
aktiv
DELTA_NAV_ENT
standard
DOOR_LOCKING_SELECTABLE
aktiv
DVDAUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVDVIDEO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE_ASIEN
nicht_aktiv
EXTERNER_MOST
aktiv
FGR
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOWING_AVAILABLE
aktiv
GUIDED_TOURS
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING
us
HEADUP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_HEATING
nicht_aktiv
IPD_BEHANDLUNG
nicht_aktiv
KOPIEREN_VON_PROFILEN
aktiv
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_NIVICAM_LDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_PDC
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PDC_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PMA
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_SIDEVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE
no_microphone
MMS
standard
MULTICHANNEL_MMC_DVD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_2D_MAP_OPTIONS
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_FLEET_MODE
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPMODE_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPSCROLL_LIGHTBEAM
aktiv
NAVI_MECCA_INDICATOR
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_SHOW_GEOCORDINATES
aktiv
NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP
aktiv
NAVI_USE_WHILE_UPDATE
aktiv
NVC
wert_255
OFFSET_ENT_NAV
standard
ONLINE_CONFIG_TABLE_INDEX
config_table_1
PHONE_MPC
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_OBJPUSH_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS
nicht_aktiv
PIA_MMI
kein_pia_menue
PIA_PORTIERUNGSMASTER
aktiv
PIA_RESERVED
nicht_aktiv
PIA_RUECKSETZEN_DEFAULT
aktiv
POI_DETAILS
aktiv
PORTIERUNG
aktiv
RADIO_DAB
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
RGB_YUV_AUX1
reserved
RPA_CIC
aktiv
RSE_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_255
RVC_CIC
wert_255
SERVICE_MENUE
aktiv
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_1
wert_01
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_2
wert_01
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA
wert_255
SMG
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHERWAHL1
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL2
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL3
weiblich
SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER
aktiv
SYSTEM_TTS
aktiv
TELEX
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TMC
aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG
nicht_aktiv
TI_DETOUR_BUTTON_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED
aktiv
TI_POPUPS_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC_REGIONAL
aktiv
TI_TPEG
nicht_aktiv
TI_USE_COMBI_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_VICS
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_VOLLBILDKARTE
permanent
TV
wert_255
TVC
wert_255
TVM_VARIANTEN
kein_tvm
USB_AVAILABLE
aktiv
VOL_NAV_MAX
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN
standard
YC_AUX1
reserved
YC_AUX4
reserved
DKG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
EDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_BDA_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_CIC
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MMC_CIC
wert_255
GETRIEBE_EMF
handschalter
DAUER_SPRITZIMPULSE_JBBF
1000_ms
AG_M_ALWR
wert_01
AHL2_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ALWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
C1_HORI_BF
wert_01
C1_HORI_FA
wert_01
C1_VERT_BF
wert_01
C1_VERT_FA
wert_08
C2_HORI_BF
wert_01
C2_HORI_FA
wert_01
C2_VERT_BF
wert_01
C2_VERT_FA
wert_08
E__HORI_BF
wert_01
E__HORI_FA
wert_08
E__VERT_BF
wert_01
E__VERT_FA
wert_08
E3_HORI_BF
wert_01
E3_HORI_FA
wert_01
E3_VERT_BF
wert_01
E3_VERT_FA
wert_01
F_A_ALWR
wert_01
F_ALWR
wert_01
F_SWEG_ALWR
wert_01
GL_ALWR
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_COOL_TIME
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_HEAT_TIME
wert_01
MAX_KRUEMM
wert_01
NSW_AUTOBAHN
wert_02
OFFSET_GESCHW
wert_02
R_SWEG_ALWR
wert_01
REF_DEMO
wert_22
STRST_MAXDIFF_ALWR
wert_01
T_ALWR_AM
wert_01
T_ALWR_AUS
wert_01
T_ALWR_MKR
wert_01
T_ALWR_NST
wert_01
T_ALWR_SW
wert_01
V__HORI_BF
wert_01
V__HORI_FA
wert_01
V__VERT_BF
wert_01
V__VERT_FA
wert_08
V_ALWR_AM
wert_01
V_ALWR_AN
wert_01
V_ALWR_AUS
wert_01
V_ALWR_BAB1
wert_01
V_ALWR_BAB2
wert_01
V_HI_AUTOB
wert_01
V_HI_STADT
wert_01
V_LO_AUTOB
wert_01
V_LO_STADT
wert_01
V_MID_LANDSTR
wert_01
V_MIN_KRUEMM
wert_01
V_NSW
wert_01
VERZ_REF_DEMO
wert_02
W_ALWR_EKR
wert_01
W_ALWR_MKR
wert_01
W_ALWR_SW
wert_01
WEG_GERADE
wert_01
Z_ALWR_NST
wert_01
Z_ALWR_SW
wert_01
ZEIT_AUTOB
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N57
wert_01
ISPEECH_MDRIVEMENU
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMDEVICEVIAMULF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_OLDTELEMAT_STRUCT
aktiv
ISPEECH_PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_REG
aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_TUER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_TAST
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_TUER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_TAST
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_TUER
nicht_aktiv
COMFORT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
COMFORT_STROM
wert_01
FH_CABRIO_THERMOSCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_WIEDERHOLSPERRE
aktiv
FH_T_SCHUTZ_VERSTAERKUNG
wert_01
FH_T_SCHUTZ_WIDERSTAND
wert_01
FH_T_SCHUTZ_ZEITKONSTANT
wert_01
SPORT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
SPORT_STROM
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_A
wert_03
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_ANST_C09
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_B
wert_02
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_C
wert_02
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_D
wert_02
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG_DKG
nicht_aktiv
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG_EGS
nicht_aktiv
BAUDRATE_SBE_BEIFAHRER_1
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_1
wert_01
ADAPTIVER_BEIFAHRERAIRBAG
nicht_aktiv
AGKL_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKR_1
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLLSTRAMMER_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLLSTRAMMER_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEAIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEAIRBAG_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_ACSM2
wert_01
AUDIOMIXING_CONCEPT
off
CROSSOVER_RAD1
standard
GONG_ON_OFF
off
LEVEL_ADJUSTMENT
standard
MONO_ANALOG_IN
off
PDC_ON_OFF
off
PHASE_SHIFTER
standard
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_RAD1
e90_stereo
VEHICLE_FILTERS_RAD1
standard
VOL_TA_MIN_RAD1
e90
VOL_TEL_MAX_RAD
wert_0
OFFSET_ENT_GONG_RAD1
standard
OFFSET_ENT_PDC_RAD1
standard
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD1
pl2
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD1
e90
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD1
pl2_stereo
VOLUME_MAX_ON_RAD1
standard
DACH_ABTAKTEN
aktiv
FAKTOR_PUMPE_PAUSE
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_STOP
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
KLAPPE_BEI_VSW1_1
aktiv
NEIGUNG_OFFSET
wert_02
SCA1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
T_DEPRESSURE_DIFF
wert_01
T_MAX_DEPRESSURE
wert_01
VSW8_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW8_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_0D
nicht_aktiv
ANZAHL_N_POSITIONEN
wert_01
ANZAHL_NA_POSITIONEN
wert_01
LAENDERVARIANTE
wert_02
LED_BLINKFREQUENZ
wert_01
LED_BLINKSTATUS
wert_01
MAX_LEUCHTD_FB
wert_01
MAX_LEUCHTD_SB
wert_01
MIN_LEUCHTD_FB
wert_01
MIN_LEUCHTD_SB
wert_01
PWM_LED_BCKGRND_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_BCKGRND_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_DS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_DS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_MINUS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_MINUS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_N_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_N_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_NULL_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_NULL_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_OPT_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_OPT_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_PLUS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_PLUS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_R_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_R_L
wert_01
TAG_NACHT_SCHW
wert_01
VERZOEG_KL_R_AUS
wert_01
ZEITPARAMETER_T1
wert_01
ZEITPARAMETER_T2
wert_01
UEKB_AUSFAHREN
nicht_aktiv
UEKB_EINFAHREN
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_MENU
nicht_aktiv
RSEMIDPLUS_AVAILABLE
nicht_aktiv
SVR
nicht_aktiv
TV_FRONT_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
VEHICLE_FINDER
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_DENY_C0B
deny_slow_key
MDRIVE_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
OLD_TELEMATICS_STRUCTURE
aktiv
REAR_VIEW_CAM
nicht_aktiv
REG_FUNCTION
nicht_aktiv
STOLEN_VEHICLE_REC
nicht_aktiv
TOW_BAR
nicht_aktiv
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS
e90_top_hifi
STOLEN_VEHICLE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
VEHICLE_FINDER_MODE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_MIXING_CONCEPT
on
DELTA_GONG_ENT_RAD2
wert_0
DELTA_PDC_ENT_RAD2
wert_0
GONG_PDC_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
GONGS
nicht_aktiv
M_GROUP_B
off
MINI_NAVIGATION
off
RAD2_VOLUME_TABLE
pl2_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD2
e90_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD2
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD2
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD2
e90_top_hifi
VOL_RING_MAX
wert_0
VOL_RING_MIN
wert_0
VOLUME_MAX_ON_C50
standard
ALKS_E89
nicht_verbaut
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_M15
wert_01
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_PG15
wert_01
IGR_E89
nicht_verbaut
KMK_ZUSCHALTSCHWELLE_E89
schwelle_hoch
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG_E89
nicht_verbaut
LAENDERVARANTE_E89
us
LL_RL
ll
MSA_ANZEIGELOGIK
anzeige_ihkx
MSA_E89
nicht_verbaut
MSA_MEMORYFUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
SOLARSENSORKENNLINIE_E89
kennlinie_01
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS_E89
wert_01
UEBERSETZUNG_KOMPRESSOR_B
wert_03
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_E89
wert_01
AGKBL
nicht_aktiv
AGKBR
nicht_aktiv
BLD
aktiv
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_6
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM_1
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM_2
e89_us
NOTRUF_AACN_ZABG
aktiv
SBE1_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SPSBF
nicht_aktiv
SPSFA
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_AUS
aktiv
ZMZ_1
aktiv
ZMZ_2
nicht_aktiv
ABGASKLAPPE
wert_01
KLEMME_15
wert_00
CVS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
CVS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EMF_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EMF_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
FDS_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_DDE
nicht_aktiv
MINDZEIT_VR_SEN_FT_AKTIV
wert_01
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22
e90_top_hifi
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_R22
e90_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22
e90_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22
e90_top_hifi
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD22
e90
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD1
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_RAD1
e90_stereo
SIDEBAG_LINKS_1_ACSM
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_1_ACSM
aktiv
KL_15_ANSTEUERUNG
wert_00
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_AKTIV
wert_02
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_ENTPR
wert_02
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_SCHW
wert_02
IGR_HERSTELLER_1A
nicht_aktiv
BASE_FEHL_EINTR_1
wert_01
CKS_BL_1
wert_03
GESCHW_NOT_PROGR_1
wert_01
GESCHW_TAB_1_0
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1_1
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1_2
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1_3
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1_4
kennlinie_03
KL_ABST_POSIT_LI_1
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_LI_1
wert_05
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_LI_1
wert_04
KL_HS_GRAD_LOW_1
wert_03
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_LI_1
wert_03
KL_RAMP_BREMS_1
wert_02
KL_REF_SPEED_1
wert_01
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BESCH_1
wert_01
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS_1
wert_01
LWR_ABST_POSIT_1
wert_06
LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT_1
wert_05
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_1
wert_05
LWR_HS_GRAD_LOW_1
wert_04
LWR_HS_GRAD_WERT_1
wert_04
LWR_MAX_WERT_START_1
wert_01
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_1
wert_05
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL_1
wert_04
OFFSET_FEHL_EINTR_1
wert_01
RAMPE_ZUS_1_0
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_1_1
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_1_2
kennlinie_3
RAMPE0_BL_1_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_1_1
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_1_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_1_3
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_1_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_1_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_1_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_1_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_1_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_1_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_1_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE2_BL_1_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE3_BL_1_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_2
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_3
kennlinie_03
STROM_NORMAL_LWR_1
wert_02
STROM_RAMPE_LWR_1
wert_02
UNTER_KORREKT_WERT_1
wert_03
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO_2
us
R2_RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES
e90_top_hifi
RAD2_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RAD2_DISPLAY_LOGIC7
aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD2
pl2
SP_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_1
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_2
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_3
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_4
nicht_aktiv
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_E88
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL_E88
wert_01
AUSGANGSTEST_E88
wert_01
BAUREIHE_E88
wert_01
CCMELDUNGEN_E88
wert_01
ENTPRELL_TASTER_AKTIV_E88
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_WLM_E88
wert_01
GESCHWIND_ENDLAGE_E88
wert_01
GESCHWIND_HAUPTS_E88
wert_01
HALL_DIAGN_KONTAKT_E88
wert_01
HALL_DIGITAL_E88
wert_01
HALL_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
HALL_LOGIK_E88
wert_01
HALL_SEGMENTE_E88
wert_01
HALL_VERBAU_E88
wert_01
HALTEKOMBINATION_E88
wert_01
HALTEZEIT_E88
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE_E88
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG_E88
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
HYSTERESE_KL30_E88
wert_01
INKR_TOLERANZ_E88
wert_01
INKR_VERR_OFFEN_E88
wert_01
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW_E88
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG_E88
wert_01
LED_KONFIG_E88
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF_E88
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA_E88
wert_01
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG_E88
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR_E88
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG_E88
wert_01
MOTOR_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
MOTOR_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
OFFSET_DIAG_SW_E88
wert_01
PUMPE_ALARM_E88
wert_01
PUMPE_PREALARM_E88
wert_01
REST_OEFFNEN_SCHLIE_E88
wert_01
SCHALTER_SEGM_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_FUNK_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER_E88
wert_01
SCHWELLE_KL15_E88
wert_01
SPERRBEDINGUNGEN_E88
wert_01
SPG_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
SPG_HALL_AUSSCHALTEN_E88
wert_01
SPG_HALL_EINSCHALTEN_E88
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_BLOCK_E88
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_NORMAL_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_LOGIK_PULLUP_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
TEMP_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABS_SPB_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_SPB_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIEN_FENSTER_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_BLOCK_MOTOR_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SPANNBUE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHDRUECKEN_HS_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_SPANNBU_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMP_PAUS_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMP_STOP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_PAUSE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_STOP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS_E88
wert_01
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_CD
wert_01
KL_ABST_POSIT_RE_1
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_RE_1
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_RE_1
wert_04
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_RE_1
wert_03
NOTRUF_AACN_2
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_PRIORITY_C12
wert_02
PA_TAGE_REAR_RL_MIRROW
nicht_aktiv
ADW_KOM_HA_S
dx00000
ADW_KOM_HA_S_PLUS
dx00000
ADW_KOM_VA_S
dx00000
ADW_KOM_VA_S_PLUS
dx00000
ADW_VERDECK_FAKTOR_HA
dx00000
ADW_VERDECK_FAKTOR_VA
dx00000
AUFBAU_RUCK_DTP1
dx00000
AUFBAU_RUCK_KPSHIFT
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_1
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_2
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_3
dx00000
E89_STATUS_REG
dx00000
KDW_KDW_BPTP2_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_HA_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_VF_SP_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_SP
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_SP_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_3
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_SP
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_SP_2
dx00000
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW_SP_2
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW_SP
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW_SP_2
dx00000
QDW_QDW_DYN_HA_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_DYN_VA_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_K_DYN_HA_NORMAL
dx00000
QDW_QDW_STAT_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_TP1_2
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_KOMF_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_KOMF_VA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_MSPORT_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_MSPORT_VA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_SPORT_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_SPORT_VA
dx00000
ASSIST_ECALL_CALL_HANGUP
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_AZ_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_CODRV
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_DRV
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AUTOMATIC_INTENSITY
aktiv
HVAC_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_FOND_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_AIR
aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AIRDISTR
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AUTO_TOGGLE
aktiv
INTERVAL_LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
value_0
LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
aktiv
NAVI_RNC_MAINMAP_TEXT
permanent
NIGHTVISION_1
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK_CIC
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_KORR
dar_us
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_USE_M
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_M
aktiv
ISPEECH_TELESERVICE
nicht_aktiv
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_05
wert_00
E89_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
KLEMME_15B
wert_00
E89_SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH
nicht_aktiv
E89_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
E89_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
E89_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
FZD_KOMFORT_POS_AUF
nicht_aktiv
FZD_KOMFORT_POS_ZU
nicht_aktiv
FDS_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
M_GROUP_C
l7_dspl_on_hk_amp
BL_POWER_OFF
e6x_88s
BL_POWER_ON
e6x_88s
CHECKSUM_CID_A
e6x_88s
CHECKSUM_RECALC
e6x_88s
DAY_MAX
e6x_88s
DAY_MAX_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_88s
DAY_MIN
e6x_88s
DAY_MIN_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_88s
DIM_DIFF_BIAS
e6x_88s
DIM_DIFF_GAIN
e6x_88s
DIM_DIFF_MAX
e6x_88s
DIM_DIFF_MIN
e6x_88s
DIM_DIFF_THR
e6x_88s
DIM_DOWN_MIN
e6x_88s
DIM_TOLERANZ_ABS
e6x_88s
DIM_TOLERANZ_ALPHA
e6x_88s
DIM_UP_MIN
e6x_88s
ECU_HIGHTMP_CTL_TIME
e6x_88s
ECU_HIGHTMP_THRESH
e6x_88s
FRAME_RATE
e6x_88s
HIGHTMP_X
e6x_88s
HIGHTMP_Y
e6x_88s
NIGHT_MIN
e6x_88s
NIGHT_MIN_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_88s
NO_SIGNAL_BLUE
e6x_88s
NO_SIGNAL_GREEN
e6x_88s
NO_SIGNAL_RED
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_1
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_2
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_3
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_4
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_5
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_7
e6x_88s
NOT_USED6
e6x_88s
OFFSET_MAX
e6x_88s
PARAM_ALPHA
e6x_88s
PARAM_BETA
e6x_88s
PARAM_GAMMA
e6x_88s
PHOTO_X
e6x_88s
PHOTO_Y
e6x_88s
PWM_ADDITIONAL10
e6x_88s
PWM_ADDITIONAL12
e6x_88s
PWM_ADDITIONAL14
e6x_88s
PWM_ADDITIONAL16
e6x_88s
PWM_ADDITIONAL9
e6x_88s
SCALING
e6x_88s
SCREEN_DISPLAY_HENAB
e6x_88s
SCREEN_DISPLAY_VENAB
e6x_88s
SURPRESS_DTC
e6x_88s
T_AD
e6x_88s
T_FE
e6x_88s
T_FESU
e6x_88s
T_KB
e6x_88s
T_NS
e6x_88s
TEMP_THRESHOLD
e6x_88s
TEMP_THRESHOLD_SW
e6x_88s
VOLTAGE_LCD_OFF17
e6x_88s
VOLTAGE_LCD_OFF8
e6x_88s
VOLTAGE_LCD_ON16
e6x_88s
VOLTAGE_LCD_ON9
e6x_88s
WATCHDOG
e6x_88s
BFD2_A_LOE
wert_02
BFD2_A_MIN
wert_01
BFD2_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BFD
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BL_M
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BLINKEN
3_hz
BFD2_ESS_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_ESS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_T_ABS
wert_01
BFD2_V_MIN
wert_02
WBLG_A_ABS
wert_02
WBLG_A_ANF
wert_02
WBLG_F
wert_01
WBLG_G_MIN
wert_01
WBLG_N
wert_02
WBLG_T_L_MIN
wert_02
WBLG_V_WBL
wert_01
WBLG_WBL_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_B
dar_us
CCM_ZWISCHENSTELLUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
GESCHW_CC_MELDUNG_E89
wert_01
KOMF_LADE_POSITION_E89
nicht_aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_FBD_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
LED1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
LED2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
NEIGUNG_OFFSET_E89
wert_01
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_VOE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_VSL_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_VOE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_VSL_E89
nicht_aktiv
TIP_IN_D
wert_02
ANZUG_PWM
wert_01
CAN_WECKEN
wert_02
ENTPRELLZEIT_SENSOREN
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEITSSCHWELLE1
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEITSSCHWELLE2
wert_02
U_MAX_BREMSE
wert_01
U_MAX_FS_ZBE
wert_01
U_MIN_BREMSE
wert_01
U_MIN_FS_ZBE
wert_01
ZEIT_LANGDRUCK
wert_01
ZEIT_UNWIRKSAM
wert_01
ZUSTAND
wert_02
C0B_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0B_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0B_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0B_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0B_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0B_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0B_M_ESM
wert_03
C0B_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0B_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0B_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0B_THETA_ESM
wert_01
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_5
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_4
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_2
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_3
aktiv
ENT_MUTE_ON_CRASH_22
on
MRSA_TUERE_2
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_7
grundcode_var
GRENZEN_TEMP_VDK_E88
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG_E88_C05
wert_01
NACHDR_HS_ABLEGEN_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER_E88_C05
wert_01
ZEIT_ANST_KURZ_VDK_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_ANST_LANG_VDK_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VDK_E88
wert_01
VIDEOMODUL_CCC_B
nicht_aktiv
PDC_FULL
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_AKD_SHOW_READ
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING_CIC
standard
AUX3_IN_RSE_RIGHT_SCREEN
wert_255
BAUREIHE_CIC
e90
CBS_VERSION_3_LOWER
aktiv
CDMM_DVD_AOP_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
COUNTRY
us
DAB_DABFOLLOWING
aktiv
DAYDRIVING_LIGHT
standard
DISPLAY_VARIANTE
breites_display
DOORLOCKING_SEATMEMORY
aktiv
FDS_POPUP_DEACTIVATE
nicht_aktiv
FM_HIGH_CUT
kurve_1
FOLLOWING_DAB_FM
aktiv
GPS_FROM_NAVI
aktiv
GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD
rueko_mit_hud
GYRO_INTERN
aktiv
HDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
HU_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_51
HUD_POSITION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_SEATCLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATCLIMATE_LED
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FRNT
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID
nicht_aktiv
IBA
nicht_aktiv
IHKA_VARIANTE
ihka_l2
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
ld_mit_timeout
M_KEY_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_FDS
nicht_aktiv
MIC_OVER_MOST
aktiv
MUTE_PIN_BEHAVIOUR
no_function
MUTE_PIN_SOURCE
no_source
NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_VARIANTE
us
NIVI_2_OBJ_DETETECTION
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SENSOR_HINTEN
kein_sensor
PDC_SENSOR_VORN
kein_sensor
PERMANENTER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
PHONE_ALL_INC_CALLS_LIST
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RSE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_TYPE
tcu_us_sa639
RADIO_COUNTRY
us
SL01_VIDEO
nicht_aktiv
SL02_ES
nicht_aktiv
SL03_IMPORT_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
SL04_PIA
nicht_aktiv
SL05_KONTAKTE_EDIT
nicht_aktiv
SL06_IBA_1
aktiv
SL07_IBA_2
aktiv
SL08_NUMMEREINGABE
nicht_aktiv
SL09_BT_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
SL10_ASSIST_PANNENHILFE
nicht_aktiv
SL11_BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SL12_BMW_INTERNET
nicht_aktiv
SL13_ZIELEINGABE_SPELLER
nicht_aktiv
SL14_ZIELEINGABE_KARTE
nicht_aktiv
SL15_TRIPPLANER
nicht_aktiv
SL16_NAVI_POI_SUCHE
nicht_aktiv
SL17_ASIA_NAVI_POI
nicht_aktiv
SL18_ASIA_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
SL19_ASIA_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
SL20_RESERVE
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN
nicht_aktiv
STARTUP
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_AUDIO_HANDLING
fblock0x50
TELEMATIC_INSTANCE_ID
instanceid_0x00
TEMPORAERER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
TI_VINFO
aktiv
TYPE_OF_FUEL
benzin
VCARD_OVER_MOST_CIC
nicht_aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CIC
mpg_us
VOL_MAX_ON
standard
HEIZUNGRELAIS
aktiv
KREUZGELENKKOMPENSATION
nicht_aktiv
KLIMAGERAET_MIT_SCHICHTNG
nicht_aktiv
SH_ZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
NOT_SENS_DEF_SN
wert_02
ANALOG_IN-MOTION_GOOD-SIG
on
ANALOG_IN-MOTION_SIG-LOST
on
ANALOG_STOPPED_GOOD-SIG
on
DIGITAL_INMOTION_GOOD-SIG
on
DIGITAL_INMOTION_SIG-LOST
on
DIGITAL_STOPPED_GOOD-SIG
on
DVB_T_RADIO__ON_OFF
dvb_t_radio__on
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_SLEINTRAG
mittel
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE1
antenne1_fernspeisung__on
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE2
antenne2_fernspeisung__on
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE3
antenne3_fernspeisung_off
ISDB-TSB__ON_OFF
isdb-tsb__off
MULTICHANNEL__ON_OFF
multichannel__off
S_A_IN-MOTION_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_A_IN-MOTION_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_A_STOPPED_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_A_STOPPED_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_D_IN-MOTION_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_D_IN-MOTION_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_D_STOPPED_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_D_STOPPED_WEAK2LOST
mittel
SCHWELLE_A-A-DIVERSITY
mittel
SCHWELLE_FOLLOWINGMODE
mittel
SCHWELLE_MUTE
mittel
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE1
antenne1_verfuegbar
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE2
antenne2_verfuegbar
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE3
antenne3_nicht_verfuegbar
L4_L6_KOMMUNIKATIONSSCHLT
l4_aktiv
AUFROLL_SEITENCRASH
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD_C22
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD_C22
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD_C22
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD_C22
e90_us
DUTY_CYCLE_BUZZER
wert_04
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_OFFEN
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP1_E89
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP2_E89
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_E89
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL_E89
wert_01
BAUREIHE_E89
e90
DACH_ABTAKTEN_E89
aktiv
ENTPRELL_TASTER_AKTIV_E89
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_PAUSE_E89
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_STOP_E89
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E89
wert_02
HALLSENSOR_SEGMENTE_E89
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE_E89
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG_E89
wert_01
HYSTERESE_KL30_E89
wert_01
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_NETWORK_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_POWER_DOWN_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_SENDEN_STATUS_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_ANFR_SCHEIBEN_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_FREIGABE_CAS_E89
nicht_aktiv
KL30_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW_E89
wert_01
KLAPPE_BEI_VSW1_1_E89
aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_IDG_Z_E89
aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_SCHLOSS_E89
aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_IDG_E89
aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_SCHLOSS_E89
aktiv
KOMF_STOP_LADE_POS_E89
nicht_aktiv
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF_E89
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA_E89
wert_01
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG_E89
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR_E89
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHM_ABLEGEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHM_AUFSTELLEN_E89
wert_02
NLZ_DACHSCH_PACKEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCH_SCHLIE_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_OEFFNEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_OEFFNEN_SL_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_SCHL_SCHL_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_SCHLIE_OE_E89
wert_01
NO_TIMEOUT_SETSTATUS_E89
not_aktiv
OFFSET_DIAG_SW_E89
wert_01
PUMPE_ALARM_E89
wert_02
PUMPE_PREALARM_E89
wert_02
PUMPE_TEMP_OEFFNEN_E89
wert_02
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
RELAISTEST_E89
aktiv
RESTOEFFNEN_E89
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN_E89
aktiv
ROT_AN_LED2_E89
nicht_aktiv
RP11_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
RP12_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
SCA_NUR_HKK_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCA_SCHUTZ_FAKTOR_E89
wert_01
SCA1_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
SCA1_RICHTUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT_E89B
aktiv
SCATEST_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHALTER_SEGMENTE_E89
wert_01
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHWELLE_KL15_E89
wert_01
SPERR_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_HECKKLAPPE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_KLR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_LADE_ZUSTAND_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_NEIGUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_SCHEIBEN_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_TEMPERATUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UEBERSPANNUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UNTERSPANNUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_PART_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_PERM_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_PART_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_PERM_FEH_E89
aktiv
STROM_SCA_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
STROM_VM_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_VM_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
T_DEPRESSURE_DIFF_E89
wert_01
T_MAX_DEPRESSURE_E89
wert_01
TEMP_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE_CAS_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ENTPACKEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_PACKEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCA_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM_E89
wert_01
V1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V4_FEHLER_E89
nicht_aktiv
V4_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
V5_FEHLER_E89
nicht_aktiv
V5_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
VENTILTEST_E89
aktiv
VERR_RICHTUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTOR_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VERRMOTORTEST_E89
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW1_1_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_3_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW2_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW2_4_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_4_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_4_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_2_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW8_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW9_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIEN_FENSTER_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCA_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_RESTART_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_STOP_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS_E89
wert_01
ARBITRATOR_ZUSTAND
wert_02
ERROR_MASK_Z
wert_01
SUCHBEL_PWM_MAX_Z
wert_04
SUCHBEL_PWM_MIN_Z
wert_03
U_MAX_FS_Z
wert_01
U_MIN_FS_Z
wert_01
POHO
nicht_aktiv
ANGLE_SENSOR_CLOSE
e6x_88s
ANGLE_SENSOR_OPEN
e6x_88s
FLAP_ANGLE
e6x_88s
FLAP_MAX_VELOCITY
e6x_88s
FLAP_START_ACCELERATION
e6x_88s
FLAP_STOP_ACCELERATION
e6x_88s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_CONST
e6x_88s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_START
e6x_88s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_STOP
e6x_88s
NOT_USED_8
e6x_88s
TIME_INTERVAL
e6x_88s
TIME_OUT
e6x_88s
TIME_TO_DRIVE
e6x_88s
TMP_COMPENSATE
e6x_88s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_CONST
e6x_88s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_START
e6x_88s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_STOP
e6x_88s
X_AXIS_MOTOR_PWM
e6x_88s
Y_AXIS_MOTOR_PWM
e6x_88s
BERRGAB_ANSATZ
wert_01
DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
DTC_DCC
wert_00
FZG_MASSE_C03
wert_02
SBR_PREWARNING_BF
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA
nicht_aktiv
C08_K_ZAHL_TACHO
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_TACHO_KOMPL
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_WEG
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_WEG_KOMPL
wert_02
C08_TANK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
wert_01
ADAPTIVER_SITZABG_LI
nicht_aktiv
ADAPTIVER_SITZABG_RE
nicht_aktiv
AKS_LINKS
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS
nicht_aktiv
CIS_MATTE
nicht_aktiv
E89_BLD_PARAMETER
e89_us
E89_CIS_PARAMETER
e89_us
E89_FUSSGAENGERSCHUTZ
e89_us
E89_OC3_1
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM
nicht_aktiv
ANTRIEB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_CHANGER_3
cdc_vorbereitung
DAB_BAND
kein_band
EINHEITEN_WEGSTRECKE_3
mls_feet
EMAIL_READ_OUT_BUTTON
aktiv
ETC
nicht_aktiv
L6_ZBE_ARBITRATOR
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_1_3
english_us
LANGUAGE_10
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_11
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_12
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_2_3
franzoesisch
LANGUAGE_3_3
spanisch
LANGUAGE_4
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_5
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_6
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_7
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_8
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_9
nicht_aktiv
MULTICHANNEL_CIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_KREUZUNGSZOOM
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_PFEILANSICHT
aktiv
NOTEPAD_CIC
nicht_aktiv
OELSTANDSMENUE
aktiv
ONBOARDCOMPUTER_DATE
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_INDEX_03
dar_1
ONLINE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_CONFERENCE_CALL
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RESPONSE_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS_READ_OUT_BUTTON
aktiv
RADIO_DAB_VARIANTEN
single_tuner_single_hw
RSE_3
kein_rse
SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SL21_IBA_3
aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_FREISCHALTMENU
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FLOW
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ONROUTE
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FLOW
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ONROUTE
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_DAB_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_3
standard
TIME_OUT_GONG_3
standard
VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE
aktiv
PA_LF_PING_TAGE
nicht_aktiv
PA_MAUT_CLOSE_SILENT
nicht_aktiv
PA_SEARCH_HK_VORRASTE
nicht_aktiv
PA_SILENT_TO_4TAGE
nicht_aktiv
FDS_TIME_OUT
wert_03
DDS_PLUS
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL_0D
standard
COMPRESSED_AUDIO
off
SCHRITTWEITENACHSCHWELLE1
wert_01
SCHRITTWEITENACHSCHWELLE2
wert_04
LED_BLINKER_HINTEN
nicht_aktiv
LED_BLINKER_VORNE
nicht_aktiv
OPEN_LOAD_LED_BLINKER_H
wert_01
OPEN_LOAD_LED_BLINKER_V
wert_01
PWM_BLK_Z
wert_03
SM_FKT_ZUSATZBLINKER
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_FUNK_E88_C05
wert_01
C09_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C09_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C09_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C09_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C09_LF_ESM
wert_00
C09_LR_ESM
wert_00
C09_LWK_X2
wert_00
C09_LWK_X3
wert_00
C09_LWK_X4
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C09_M_ESM
wert_00
C09_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C09_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C09_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C09_THETA_ESM
wert_00
BT_BEDIENHOERER
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_LIST
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST
nicht_aktiv
MIC2MOST
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL
nicht_aktiv
RESPONSE_ON_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
RING_TONE
wert_01
SMS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MODEL_TYPE_NUMBER
e6x_88s
X_AXIS_PHOTO_CORRECT
e6x_88s
Y_AXIS_PHOTO_CORRECT
e6x_88s
DUMPER_LEVEL
nicht_aktiv
FONDLOCK_POPUP_TIMESPAN
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBETYP_CIC
nicht_aktiv
LOGIC7_SYMBOL_C04
aktiv
RUEKO_PU_0308
aktiv
FLA_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
SZ_LED_VERBAUT
nicht_verbaut
MP3_INSTANCE_NR
wert_02
MP3_LIST_MHP
aktiv
OBD_PFC
wert_00
CHK_MESS_SCHLUSSL_TAILL
aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE_2
wert_01
PVAR_INNEN_2
wert_03
PVAR_KUPPL_2
wert_03
BT_OBJECT_PUSH
nicht_aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE7X_2
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47_2
wert_01
SIDEMARKER_US_NFRM
nicht_aktiv
MY_INFO_RAD2_20
nicht_aktiv
RING_STATUS_20
aktiv
STOLEN_VEHICLE_MODE_20
nicht_aktiv
MRSA_TUERE_1_C22
aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_4_22
nicht_aktiv
MOTORISIERUNG_3
wert_08
AVRCP_VERSION
version_1_0
C14_INBAND_MODEM_TIMER
wert_30
C14_MOST_CHANNEL
most_async_channel
C14_RDU_CONTROL
aktiv
C14_SIM_IN_TELEMATIK_READ
aktiv
C14_SVR_CONTROL
aktiv
C14_TELEMATIK_ENABLED
aktiv
C14_TELEMATIK_SIM_ENABLED
aktiv
CAS_UPDATE_TIMER
no_timer
DR_VIA_BUS
via_wsl
MAX_GPRS_TIMER
no_timer
NEW_MYINFO_LOC
nicht_aktiv
POI_NUMBER_AKD_TYPE
wert_10
TELEMATIC_AUDIO_REPORTING
nicht_aktiv
WAIT_FOR_ZVSTATUS_MAX
30_sec
WAIT_FOR_ZVSTATUS_MIN
02_sec
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL_0F
standard
DSC8_SST
aktiv
CITY_ABBLENDEN_KURZ_HB
wert_02
CITY_ABBLENDEN_KURZ_LB
wert_02
CITY_AUFBLENDEN_KURZ_HB
wert_02
CITY_AUFBLENDEN_KURZ_LB
wert_02
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_FARBLOS
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_ABBLENDEN
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_AUFBLEND
wert_02
DEF_VERBRAUCH_CCC
mpg
TMC_REGIONAL_C
aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CCC
mpg
A2DP_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BASIC_VR_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BT_DATA_SERVICE
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
DSC_MENUE
aktiv
DUN_PROFILE
aktiv
EINHEITEN_MASTER
pia_service
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
aktiv
FEATURE_DISPLAY
deviceid
MICROPHONE_SENSITIVITY
l4_mic
MUTE_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
PAN_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
PB_DOWNLOAD_PRIORITY
wert_03
PRODUKTLINIE
pl2
SDARS_IN_EXBOX
exbox
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
DSC_OFF_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MODELL_CIC
bmw
RINGTONE_CIC
bmw
C14_TCU_POWER_SOURCE
kl_30gf
C14_VCARD_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
MODELL_TCU
bmw
FDB
nicht_aktiv
HK_KONTAKT_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
HK_TASTER_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
ELV_AUT_FCT
aktiv
ELV_RESET_FCT
aktiv
FH_RELEASE_TOP_ZWSTLG
nicht_aktiv
CCMELDUNG_ABRISS_AHV
cc_04bh
CCMELDUNG_FEHLER_AHM
cc_04bh
CCMELDUNG_VERRIEGEL_AHV
cc_04bh
START_CCM
klemme_15
TYP_AHV_SG
keine_ahv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_CIC
aktiv
C0D_ASL
wert_00
C0D_BAUART
wert_00
C0D_BBV
wert_00
C0D_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C0D_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C0D_BTM
wert_00
C0D_CBC
wert_00
C0D_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0D_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0D_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0D_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0D_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0D_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C0D_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C0D_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C0D_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C0D_FLR
wert_00
C0D_GETRIEBE
wert_00
C0D_GMB
wert_00
C0D_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0D_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0D_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C0D_LCL
wert_00
C0D_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C0D_LF_ESM
wert_00
C0D_LR_ESM
wert_00
C0D_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X2
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X3
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X4
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C0D_M_ESM
wert_00
C0D_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0D_MOTOR
wert_00
C0D_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0D_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0D_RPA
wert_00
C0D_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0D_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C0D_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C0D_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0D_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C0D_THETA_ESM
wert_00
C0D_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0D_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C0D_WLC
wert_01
C0X_C8
wert_02
C0C_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0C_AFS
wert_00
C0C_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_04
C0C_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0C_ASL
wert_00
C0C_BAUART
wert_06
C0C_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0C_BBV
wert_00
C0C_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_02
C0C_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C0C_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0C_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0C_BERGABANSATZ
wert_00
C0C_BTM
wert_00
C0C_CBC
wert_00
C0C_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0C_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0C_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0C_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0C_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0C_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0C_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0C_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0C_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0C_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0C_DF_DIR
wert_01
C0C_DIFF_LOCK
wert_02
C0C_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_04
C0C_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_05
C0C_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0C_FBS
wert_01
C0C_FLR
wert_01
C0C_GETRIEBE
wert_00
C0C_GMB
wert_00
C0C_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_03
C0C_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_06
C0C_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0C_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0C_HSA
wert_01
C0C_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0C_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0C_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_01
C0C_LCL
wert_00
C0C_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0C_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0C_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0C_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0C_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0C_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0C_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0C_M_ESM
wert_01
C0C_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0C_MOTOR
wert_07
C0C_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_09
C0C_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0C_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0C_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0C_RPA
wert_00
C0C_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0C_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0C_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0C_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0C_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0C_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C0C_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0C_SST
wert_01
C0C_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0C_THETA_ESM
wert_01
C0C_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_08
C0C_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_08
C0C_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0C_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0C_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0C_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS_C06
aktiv
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS_C08
aktiv
DWA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_BC2_AUTORESET
aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANN_FRONT_DVD
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_MMC
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_TV
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNL_REAR_DVD
nicht_aktiv
FBM_DEFAULT
aktiv
FBM_DETAILED_INFO
aktiv
FBM_ENT
aktiv
FBM_IBA
aktiv
FBM_MENUJUMPS
aktiv
FBM_NAVI
aktiv
FBM_OTHER
aktiv
FBM_SHORT_INFO
aktiv
FBM_TEL
aktiv
FM_BAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_LW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_MW
aktiv
HUD_DISTANCE_INFO
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_L6_PARKMENU
nicht_aktiv
MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
ROUTEN_ID_GUIDEDTOURS
nicht_aktiv
RSE_BRIGHTNESS
nicht_aktiv
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_CIC
limousine
CDMM_ES_ALBUM_INFO
nicht_aktiv
LANE_CHANGE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_LEVEL3
aktiv
BT_RECONNECT_FROM_PRIVACY
auto_reconnect
BULK_DELAY_C15
wert_00
C14_MULTIPLE_CALLS
nicht_aktiv
DSP_ACOUSTIC_PROFILE_C15
wert_07
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_14
rs_provisioned
SMS_TCU_C15
nicht_aktiv
STEERING_WHEEL_SIDE
linkslenker
VR_EQUIPPED_TCU
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_2SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
FLR_C0D
aktiv
FLR_C0E
aktiv
VCH_C0E
nicht_aktiv
BT_BEDIENHOERER_C12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_LIST_C12
nicht_aktiv
DISABLE_NOKIA_WA
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST_C12
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL_C12
nicht_aktiv
SMS_EIN_AUS_C12
nicht_aktiv
USB_HUB_C13
aktiv
DIVERSITY
verbaut
BASS_MSA
wert_0
R2_MONO_ANALOG_IN
tel_mute_off
VOL_MSA
wert_0
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD22
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD22
standard
CIC_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_BF_MRS
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA_MRS
nicht_aktiv
TROMMELSPEICHER
nicht_aktiv
BFD_FKT_PARKL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
HECKKL_SL_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_FKT_SL
wert_03
WL_BFD
nicht_aktiv
WL_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_2_CD
aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_NEU
wert_23
N_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
BESCHLEUNIGUNGAKTIV
wert_03
DEFAULT_APPLIKATION
wert_02
LWR_ABSENK_WINK
wert_01
SHD_BLOCK_1_02
wert_07
SHD_BLOCK_1_03
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_1_02
wert_08
KREUZGELENKKOMP_E89
nicht_aktiv
EC_SPIEGEL_KOMPASS_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
BORDNETZHOCHOHM_E89
aktiv
HEIZUNGRELAIS_E89
aktiv
REIBUNGSERKENN_E89
aktiv
PYROFUSE
nicht_aktiv
ISDB_T_ONESEGMENT
onesegment_off
KLAPPE_SICHERN_E89
aktiv
PAUSE_SCHL_VDKL_E89
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_TUER_E89
aktiv
T_HOLD_PUMP_RUN_E89
wert_01
T_HOLD_PUMP_STOP_E89
wert_01
T_HOLD_VALVE2_ON
wert_01
VSW7_3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW7_3_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW7_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
E89_FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
E89_SBR_PREWARNING_BF
nicht_aktiv
E89_SBR_PREWARNING_FA
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
AVOID_VIGNETTE
nicht_aktiv
BT_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_00
DEFAULT_DATUM
dd_mm_yyyy
DEFAULT_DRUCK_EINHEIT
bar
DEFAULT_SVS_DIALOG
standard
DEFAULT_TEMPERATUR
celcius
DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT
km
DEFAULT_ZEIT_EINHEIT
24h
EINSTELLUNG_MEILEN
mls_us
ENT_VIDEO_VORNE_GESPERRT
nicht_aktiv
FUNCTIONALITY_VIEWER
nicht_aktiv
MAP_SCROLL_3D
nicht_aktiv
NAD_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_00
NAVI_DEST_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_DEST_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_RECORD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS
nicht_aktiv
RDC_SAFETY
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLIMIT_INFO
nicht_aktiv
E89_AUFROLLSTRAM_BEIFAHR
aktiv
E89_AUFROLLSTRAM_FAHRER
aktiv
E89_ECBA_DCC
wert_01
ADAPTION_CAN_LWR_LWS
pt_can
ASP_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
aktiv
ASP_EINKLAPPEN
aktiv
ASP_ELEKTROCHROM
aktiv
ASP_GESCHW_AUTO_AUSKLAPP
wert_01
ASP_HEIZUNG
aktiv
ASP_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP
nicht_aktiv
ASP_MAX_GESCHW_EINKLAPPEN
wert_01
ASP_MEMORY
aktiv
ASP_NO_SPIEGEL_LIN_START
nicht_aktiv
ASP_WEG_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_BL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_SL_1
wert_00
BFD_1_MIT_SL_2
wert_00
BFD_ERSETZT_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERSETZT_SL_1
aktiv
BFD2_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
BL_ERSETZT_SL_1
aktiv
BL_ERSETZT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_BL
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
FH_COUPETUER
nicht_aktiv
FH_KURZHUB_DISABLE_FEMOD
aktiv
FH_KURZHUBDELAY_ZU
wert_01
FH_LIN_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
FH_MAN_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_BFT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_FAT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_BFT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_FAT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_PANIKMODUS
aktiv
FH_PANIKMODUS_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_TIME_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
wert_01
FH_US_REVERSE
aktiv
FH_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
nicht_aktiv
FSP_LAMPEN_MASK_FRM3
wert_01
FSP_MASKIERUNG_FRM3
wert_01
HEIMLEUCHTEN_FUNKSCHL
nicht_aktiv
ISP_MASKIERUNG_FRM3
wert_01
KALTUE_AL_M1_6_M2_38
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_BFD_M1_5_M1_37
aktiv
KALTUE_BL_M2_43_M2_9
aktiv
KALTUE_BLM_M1_40
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_H_M2_45_M1_12
aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_V_M1_13_M2_40
aktiv
KALTUE_KZL_M2_49
aktiv
KALTUE_NSL_M2_51_M1_10
aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
aktiv
KALTUE_POL_M2_50_M1_8
aktiv
KALTUE_RFS_M2_47_M1_9
aktiv
KALTUE_SL_1_M1_14_M2_41
aktiv
KALTUE_SL_2_M1_16_M1_18
aktiv
LEUCHTDICHTE_EXPONENTIEL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_FL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_KL58G
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_KZL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSW
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_RFS
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERT_KL58G
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
LWR_DIAG_PARAM_A
wert_01
MIN_TASTVERH_BEL_FLC_LED
wert_01
MIN_TASTVERH_KL_58G
wert_01
NSL_ERSETZT_BL
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH_TFL_FL
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_POL
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_ERSETZT_SL_1
wert_02
PWM_BL_FKT_BL
wert_05
PWM_BL_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_BL_M
wert_01
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGEL
wert_01
PWM_NSL_FKT_BFD
wert_01
PWM_NSW_FKT_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_FKT_TFL
wert_01
PWM_POL
wert_01
PWM_POL_BEI_AKTIVEN_AL
wert_01
PWM_POL_BEI_AKTIVEN_FL
wert_01
PWM_SL_1_FKT_BL_TFL
wert_01
PWM_SL_1_FKT_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_SL_1_FKT_SL_TFL
wert_01
PWM_SL_2_FKT_BL
wert_01
PWM_SL_2_FKT_SL
wert_01
SL_FKT_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_POL
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBR_GEGENRICHT
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBR_GLEICHRICHT
aktiv
VERBAU_H_SENSOR_VORNE
links
WARMUE_AL_M1_6_M2_38
aktiv
WARMUE_BFD_M1_5_M1_37
aktiv
WARMUE_BL_M2_43_M2_9
aktiv
WARMUE_BLM_M1_40
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_H_M2_45_M1_12
aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_V_M1_13_M2_40
aktiv
WARMUE_IB_M1_35
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_KL_58G_M2_48
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_KZL_M2_49
aktiv
WARMUE_NSL_M2_51_M1_10
aktiv
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
aktiv
WARMUE_POL_M2_50_M1_8
aktiv
WARMUE_RFS_M2_47_M1_9
aktiv
WARMUE_SL_1_M1_14_M2_41
aktiv
WARMUE_SL_2_M1_16_M1_18
aktiv
WL_AL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BL
nicht_aktiv
WL_BL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BLK_H_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BLK_V_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_FL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_KZL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_NSL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_NSW_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_POL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_SL_1_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_SL_2_MIN_PWM
wert_01
AX_REF
aktiv
BERGAB_GERASTET_C0F
wert_03
BERGAB_KENNEN_C0F
wert_01
BERGABANSATZ_C0F
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_C0F
wert_02
ECBA_DCC_C0F
wert_02
FDB_0F
aktiv
FLR_C0F
aktiv
HILLDESC_DXC_8_C0F
aktiv
MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX_C0F
wert_08
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB_C0F
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN_DSC_C0F
wert_01
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_1_0F
wert_02
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_2_0F
wert_05
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_3_0F
wert_04
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_4_0F
wert_02
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG_C0F
wert_01
V_EINHEIT_C0F
wert_01
VCH_C0F
aktiv
AX_REF_DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
E84_A_MAX_DSC
wert_01
E84_A_MIN_DSC
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
E84_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
E84_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
E84_BSW
aktiv
E84_C8_BDSC
wert_02
E84_DTC_DCC
wert_00
E84_ECBA_DCC
wert_01
E84_EVB
aktiv
E84_FLR
aktiv
E84_FZG_MASSE
wert_02
E84_HHC
aktiv
E84_HILLDESC_DXC_8
nicht_aktiv
E84_HPS
aktiv
E84_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
E84_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
E84_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
E84_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_01
E84_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
E84_SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_02
E84_SETZ_V_MIN
wert_02
E84_SST
nicht_aktiv
E84_V_ABSCHALT
wert_02
E84_VCH
aktiv
E84_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
FZG_VARIANTEN
var_01
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK4
codierung_erfolgt
TAKTWASCHEN_HECK_3R
nicht_aktiv
ZWEITE_SITZREIHE
nicht_aktiv
SVS_EIN_AUS_3
nicht_aktiv
C15_CCM_FILTER
wert_03
BI_XENON_BEI_LH_3R
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_PARKLICHT_EIN
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_AL_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_AL_R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_BFD_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BFD_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_M_1
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FL_L
wert_03
CC_MELDUNG_FL_R
wert_03
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_H_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_H_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_V_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_V_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_IB_3R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L_3R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R_3R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_POL_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_POL_R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_RFS_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_RFS_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_1_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_1_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_2_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_2_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SML_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SML_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_TFL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_TFL_R
wert_01
DRL_TFL_MIT_SML_3R
aktiv
DWA_UEBERFALL_ALARM_3R
mit_fl
FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT_3R
aktiv
HECKDECK_REVERS_ANZ_ZYKL
wert_01
HECKDECK_REVERS_DOPPELB
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_FRA_H
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_FRA_V
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERT_FRA
wert_01
PARKL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_3R
wert_06
PWM_FL_FKT_DRL_3R
wert_02
PWM_FRA_H
wert_04
PWM_FRA_V
wert_01
PWM_FRA_V_FKT_SIDEMARKER
wert_03
PWM_KZL_3R
wert_03
PWM_NSW_3R
wert_01
SIDEMARKER_US_MIT_FRA_V
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
VERBAU_ABBIEGEL_PL2_3R
nicht_aktiv
VERHALTEN_DRL_TFL_3R
drl_h
WL_FRA_H
nicht_aktiv
WL_FRA_V
soft_einschalten
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N57US
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_KZL_3R
wert_01
FRONT_BUMPER_POSITION
e84
FULL_SCREENREAR_CLIPP_REG
wert_01
HEAD_UNIT_TYPE
wert_02
PDC_SENSOR_INNER_LEFT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_INNER_RIGHT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_OUTER_LEFT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_OUTER_RIGHT
e84
REAR_AXLE_POSITION_X
l2
REAR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
l2
REAR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
l2
SV_LEFT_CLIPPING_REGION
wert_01
SV_LEFT_OBTAIN_REGION
wert_01
SV_RIGHT_CLIPPING_REGION
wert_01
SV_RIGHT_OBTAIN_REGION
wert_01
TV_FADE_IN_AND_FADE_OUT
e84
TV_LEFT_GUIDE_CLIPP_REG
e84
TV_RIGHT_GUIDE_CLIPP_REG
e84
TVL_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
TVL_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
TVR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
TVR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
VEHICLE_DRIVE_CONFIG
wert_03
FLC_SCHWELLWERT
wert_01
OFFSET_ENT_NAV_RAD22
standard
CHECKBOX_TP
nicht_aktiv
FBM_SELECTION
six_buttons_us
C05_BBV
wert_01
C06_BBV
wert_01
C07_BBV
wert_01
CONNECTIVITY_SYSTEM_VER
teilenummer
DATACOM_INTERFACE
tcu_mulf
EARLY_VIDEO_LEGALDISCL
kein_ld
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID
wert_01
HDD_ACCESS_VIA_ETHERNET
nicht_aktiv
INBAND_RINGING
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID
wert_02
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS
nicht_aktiv
SDARS_REPLAY_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_NIGHTVISIO
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_SIDEVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_BLOCK07
e6x_88s
CONTROL_TIMER_1_2
e6x_88s
COR_ANGLE_CLOSE_PWM
e6x_88s
COR_FACT_MAX_CLOSE_PWM
e6x_88s
DUMMY_BLOCK07
e6x_88s
LOWER_ANGULAR_VELOCITY
e6x_88s
NACHDRUCK_AB_SP_STILLSTD
wert_04
E89_OFF_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD1
standard
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD1
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD1
standard
C14_ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIG
e84
C14_ABSCHALTWEG
e84
C14_ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOP
nicht_aktiv
C14_ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e84
C14_ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e84
C14_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e84
C14_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e84
C14_AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e84
C14_AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e84
C14_AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
C14_AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMEL
nicht_aktiv
C14_ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
C14_ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
C14_DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
C14_DAUERTON_BEREICH_HIN
e84
C14_DAUERTON_BEREICH_VOR
e84
C14_EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMM
nicht_aktiv
C14_EINSCHALTVERZOEG_ZT
e84
C14_EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUN
aktiv
C14_FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
C14_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HI
wert_01
C14_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VO
wert_02
C14_LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e84
C14_LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e84
C14_MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HIN
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VO
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_H
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_V
e84
C14_OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e84
C14_OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e84
C14_OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e84
C14_OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e84
C14_PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
C14_PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
aktiv
C14_PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_DT_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_DT_REAR
e84
C14_SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
C14_SC_LP_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_LP_REAR
e84
C14_SC_OE_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_OE_REAR
e84
C14_SC_WD_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_WD_REAR
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_HI
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_VO
e84
C14_STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e84
C14_TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e84
C14_TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
C14_TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
C14_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e84
C14_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e84
C14_WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
C14_WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_BT_DATABASE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_IPOD
disabled
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_MTP
disabled
CDMM_USB_COVER_ART
nicht_aktiv
DATACOM_TRANSFER
most_high
LANGUAGE_MASTER
english_us
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_MANAGER
nicht_aktiv
NSL_EIN_BEI_NSL_AHM_DEF
aktiv
STROMSPAR_WARNBLINKEN
aktiv
WL_BFD_MIN_PWM
wert_01
CITY_AMB_PK_TOTAL_THRES
us
CITY_AVG_NO_OF_PKS_X16
us
CITY_LONG-AVG_AMB_THRES
us
CITY_LONG_AVG_TIMECONST
us
CITY_MAX_SHORT_SVG_TCONST
us
CITY_NUMBER_SL_X16_HW
us
CITY_NUMBER_SL_X16_VILL
us
CITY_SHORT_AVG_AMB_THRES
us
CITY_SHORT_AVG_TIMECONST
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_THRES_HW
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_THRES_VILL
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_TIMECONST
us
CITY_SL_TIMECONST
us
CITY_VD_HW_SPEED
us
FLA_SENSITIVITAET
aktiv
HEADLAMP_TYPE
xenon
SPEED_OFF_HART
us
SPEED_OFF_WEICH
us
SPEED_ON
us
T_ON_ONCOMING_FAST
wert_01
T_ON_ONCOMING_FAST_MAX
wert_01
T_ON_ONCOMING_SLOW
wert_01
T_ON_PRECEEDING
wert_01
T_ON_SLOW_OVERTAKE
wert_01
VERTIKAL_BILD_OFFSET_R
wert_01
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_HALO
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_HID
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_TL
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_HALO
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_HID
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_TL
wert_02
WS_HALO_UCR_POINT
wert_02
WS_HID_UCR_POINT
wert_02
WS_TL_UCR_POINT
wert_02
LAENDERVARIANTE_FLAB
us
E84_ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIG
e84
E84_ABSCHALTWEG
e84
E84_ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOP
aktiv
E84_ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e84
E84_ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e84
E84_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e84
E84_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e84
E84_AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e84
E84_AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e84
E84_AKTIV_MEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKTIV_RUECK_R
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKTIV_VER
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
E84_AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
E84_CAN_TIMEOUT
e84
E84_D_SCHWELLE_1
e84_4_kanal
E84_D_SCHWELLE_2
e84_4_kanal
E84_DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
E84_DAUERTON_BEREICH_HIN
e84
E84_DAUERTON_BEREICH_VOR
e84
E84_DEAKTIV_MEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMM
nicht_aktiv
E84_EINSCHALTVERZOEG_ZT
e84
E84_EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUN
aktiv
E84_FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
E84_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HI
wert_01
E84_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VO
wert_02
E84_FS_TRIGGER
e84
E84_HYSTERESE
e84_4_kanal
E84_LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e84
E84_LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e84
E84_MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HIN
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VO
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_H
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_V
e84
E84_OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e84
E84_OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e84
E84_OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e84
E84_OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e84
E84_PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
E84_PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
E84_PMA
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_AKT_GES
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_PDC_DEAKT
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_PDC_SCH
nicht_aktiv
E84_RVC
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_DT_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_DT_REAR
e84
E84_SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_LP_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_LP_REAR
e84
E84_SC_OE_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_OE_REAR
e84
E84_SC_WD_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_WD_REAR
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_HI
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_VO
e84
E84_STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e84
E84_T_AKTIV
e84
E84_T_AKTIVVER
e84
E84_T_AUFSTART
e84
E84_T_DEAKTIV
e84
E84_T_SHUTDOWN
e84
E84_T_START
e84
E84_TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e84
E84_TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
E84_TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
E84_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e84
E84_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e84
E84_TVC
nicht_aktiv
E84_V_OFF_PF
e84
E84_V_OFF_PF_R
e84
E84_V_SCHWELLE_1
e84_4_kanal
E84_V_SCHWELLE_2
e84_4_kanal
E84_WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
BML__ON_OFF
bml_off
EMM__ON_OFF
emm_off
FBAS_AUSGAENGE
fbas1_aktiv
FEMODE_HECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
E89_FLR
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_STEERING_ENABLED
wert_02
BLOCK9_MAGIC_NUMBER
wert_01
BMW_FS_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
CAMERA_BANDING_FILTER
wert_02
CAMERA_VSYNC_ENABLE
wert_02
DID_4155_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4157_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4160_CAM_POS_TVRIGHT
wert_01
DID_4161_CAM_POS_TVLEFT
wert_01
DID_4162_CAM_POS_RV
wert_06
DID_4168_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4169_TVR_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_01
DID_4170_TVL_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_01
DID_4171_REAR_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_06
DID_4178_VEH_HEIGHTS
wert_06
DID_41A0_TV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_41A1_SV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_41A2_RV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_C1A7_MAGNA_RV_CALIB
wert_06
DID_C1A8_MAGNA_R_GRID_POS
wert_06
DID_C1A9_MAGNA_R_GRDD
wert_06
DID417E_CAL_PROFILE_STYLE
wert_01
DID417F_CAL_TVR_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4180_CAL_TVL_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4181_CAL_RV_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4186_UV_RIGHT_DISP_CAL
wert_06
DID4187_UV_LEFT_DISP_CAL
wert_06
DID4188_T_HITCH_DISP_CAL
wert_06
FS_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
MAX_STEERING_ANGLE
wert_02
OBJ_DETECTION_DISP_PARMS
wert_06
REAR_BUMPER_POSITION_X
wert_03
REAR_FS_MAGNA_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
REAR_FS_MAGNA_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
RV_GEOMETRIC_OVL_PARMS
wert_03
RV_PDC_FENCE_OVL_PARMS
wert_01
RV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS
wert_03
SERVICE_CAL_OUTPUT_RGN
wert_01
SV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS1
wert_06
TOW_HITCH_OUTPUT_RGN
wert_01
TOW_HITCH_POSITION_X
e84
TV_INHIBIT
wert_01
TV_LEFT_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_RIGHT_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS1
wert_01
UV_BOUNDARY_POSITIONS
wert_01
UV_FADE_IN_OUT_PARMS
wert_01
UV_LEFT_GUIDE_REGION
wert_01
UV_RIGHT_GUIDE_REGION
wert_01
VEHICLE_TYRE_WIDTH
wert_06
VEHICLE_VARIANT
wert_06
WHEEL_POS_Y_AXIS
wert_06
PHONEBOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
last_first
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET1
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET2
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET3
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET4
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET5
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET6
nicht_aktiv
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1E
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1F
e89
AUDIO_REMOTE_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT_3
aktiv
FM_DEEMPHASIS
wert_02
KOMBI_CIC
kombi_high
TEL_BUCH_ASYNC_CONTROL_B
most_async_channel
EQUALIZING
standard
O_GW_BF_1_MCD
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_MCD
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_MCD
nicht_aktiv
E89_GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
KLAPPE_U_DS_SICHERN_E89
aktiv
T_HOLD_CLAMP_R_OFF_E89
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_2
wert_01
SBR_BEIFAHRER_2
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47TU
wert_01
FBM_DEFAULT_C09
nicht_aktiv
GRACENOTES_ACCESS
most
NAVI_FULL_GUIDINGPOPUP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAP_ARROWVIEW
aktiv
NAVI_SPLIT_GUIDINGPOPUP
aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT
aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_MIT_FRA_H
wert_00
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_Z_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_Z_R
wert_01
FH_HALL_DIAG_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FL_M2_6_M1_04
aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_Z_M1_11_M2_44
nicht_aktiv
LED_LICHTFUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
LRE_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
NSL_AUS_BEI_FE_MODE_HECK
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FRA_H_FKT_BFD
wert_02
PWM_FRA_Z_AN_SML
wert_03
WARMUE_FL_M2_6_M1_04
aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_Z_M1_11_M2_44
nicht_aktiv
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_3
wert_02
C02_E84_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C02_E84_FZG_MASSE
wert_00
C02_E84_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C02E84_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
E84_A_MAX
wert_01
E84_A_MIN
wert_01
E84_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
E84_FZG_VARIANTEN
wert_00
E84_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_00
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
SDARS_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EPG_DETECT__ON_OFF
auto_epg_detect__on
SCHALTENRELAIS
aktiv
EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG
aktiv
MICROPHONE_0A
no_microphone
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0A
nicht_aktiv
DID_4198_OL_CAL_CONTROL
wert_02
DID_41A6_VIDEO_ENC_REG
wert_01
DID_41AA_BSDF_COMPEN
wert_01
HU_RESP_TIMEOUT_ACT
wert_01
HU_RESP_TIMEOUT_DEACT
wert_01
PDC_INNER_LEFT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_INNER_RIGHT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_OUTER_LEFT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_OUTER_RIGHT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
RV_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
TOW_HITCH_HEIGHT
e84
TVL_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
TVR_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
ABK_KLIMASTIL
3_klimastile
BAUKASTEN_PTC
nicht_verbaut
VERBRAUCHSOPTIMIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD22
top_hifi
E84_ASL
aktiv
E84_AX_REF_DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
E84_CBS
nicht_aktiv
E84_FDB
nicht_aktiv
E84_HBA
wert_03
E84_HILLDESC
aktiv
E84_HVV
aktiv
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE1
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE2
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE3
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE4
wert_01
CCM_FILTER_C16
wert_03
AVOID_VIGNETTE_0A
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_00
ENT_VIDEO_V_GESPERRT_0A
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_01
NAVI_VARIANTE_0A
us
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA_0A
wert_255
CONTACT_NUM_HOTLINE_0B
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_0B
aktiv
HVAC_MSA_EFFICIENCY
nicht_aktiv
KOMBIGUIDING_SCHALTBAR
aktiv
MACRO_PIM
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_STUDY
nicht_aktiv
P_BOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
firstname_last
PIM_ADR_VALID
nicht_aktiv
PIM_CROSS_USE
nicht_aktiv
PIM_OVERVIEW
aktiv
PIM_TTS
aktiv
PU_0909
nicht_aktiv
ELV_CCM_NEU
nicht_aktiv
PA_LF_PING_PGS
nicht_aktiv
C10_A_MAX
wert_01
C10_A_MIN
wert_01
C10_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C10_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C10_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C10_DTC_DCC
wert_00
C10_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C10_FZG_MASSE
wert_01
C10_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C10_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
C10_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
C10_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_01
C10_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C10_SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_02
C10_SETZ_V_MIN
wert_02
C10_V_ABSCHALT
wert_02
C10_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
E90_FZG_VARIANTEN
wert_00
OFFSET_MIN
e6x_88s
C20_LIMITER_F_L
top_hifi
C20_LIMITER_F_R
top_hifi
C20_LIMITER_GAIN
top_hifi
C20_LIMITER_R_L
top_hifi
C20_LIMITER_R_R
top_hifi
SCHALTENRELAIS_E89
aktiv
DID_41AF_RV_HEATING
wert_02
IVM_DIRT_DTC_DISABLE
disabled
IVM_PIX_DTC_DISABLE
disabled
ASP_SPIEGEL_HEIZUNG_DELAY
wert_01
IGR_ABBIEGELICHT
aktiv
IGR_AL
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BFD
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BL
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DAUER_BLK
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DRL_H
nicht_aktiv
IGR_FL
nicht_aktiv
IGR_INNENLICHT
nicht_aktiv
IGR_LH
nicht_aktiv
IGR_NSL
aktiv
IGR_NSW
aktiv
IGR_RFS
aktiv
IGR_SL
nicht_aktiv
IGR_TIPP_BLK
nicht_aktiv
IGR_WBL
aktiv
KALTUE_SML_M2_8_M2_32
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_SL_1_GEDREHT
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_SML_M2_8_M2_32
nicht_aktiv
DTC_COUNTER_THRESHOLD
wert_01
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE_0B
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO_C0B
aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0B
wert_01
PHONE_TYPE_C0B
tcu_us_sa639
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS_0B
nicht_aktiv
SW_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG_C0B
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_C0B
aktiv
COMFORT_OPENING
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID_EFFICIENCY_GRAPHIC
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_13
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_14
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_15
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_16
nicht_aktiv
MMC_VARIANTE
wert_01
RADIO_AM_LW
aktiv
HALOGEN_AL_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
ALTERNATIV_ROUTEN
aktiv
FM_BAND_LW_0C
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING_KM
permanent
GUIDING_TIMING_MLS
permanent
PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH
one_page
REMOTE_HMI
nicht_aktiv
TEXTKUERZUNG
aktiv
TVC_WIDTH_0C
wert_01
TYPE_OF_FUEL_0C
alle_kraftstoffe
FEH_SCHALTER_FAS
wert_00
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE_FAS
wert_02
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING_FAS
wert_01
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELH_KIFAS
wert_02
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPAN_FAS
wert_00
FEH_SCHALTER_BFS
wert_00
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE_BFS
wert_02
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING_BFS
wert_01
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELH_KIBFS
wert_01
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPAN_BFS
wert_00
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_2
aktiv
UEBERWISCHZEIT_1
wert_01
UEBERWISCHZEIT_2
wert_01
COMPASS_MIRROR
aktiv
CONVERTIBLE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BASIC_VR_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE_INBOX
no_microphone
PB_SORTING_INBOX
first_us
RAD_EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
nicht_aktiv
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_3
nicht_aktiv
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE_3R
nicht_aktiv
PL4_GWTABLE_VOR_09_09
nicht_aktiv
DID_419E_TV_UV_ENABLE
wert_01
DID41B0_SRV_CAL_WARP_TVR
wert_01
DID41B1_SRV_CAL_WARP_TVL
wert_01
DID41B2_WHEEL_DIAMETER_MM
e84
DID41B8_TV_MMI_DEFAULT
wert_06
DID41B9_UV_MMI_DEFAULT
wert_06
DID41BA_IQ_FEATURE
wert_01
VIDEO_FRZ_COUNTER_C05
wert_06
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_3
e90
BISTABILES_RELAIS_JBBF3
vorne
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
AIRBAG_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
AIRBAG_STARTUP_TIMEOUT
wert_01
CAS_WAKEUP_TYPE
k_can
CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_4
DPAS_INDEX
dpas_4
E_SECURITY_MODE_AEH
des_cbc
E_SECURITY_MODE_AEP
des_cbc
E_SECURITY_MODE_ASH
des_cbc_mac
E_SECURITY_MODE_ASP
des_cbc_mac
ECALL_DISABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_GPS_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_HARDKEY_ENABLE
aktiv
ECALL_HARDKEY_FITTED
aktiv
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_DEF
wert_15
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_MAX
wert_15
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_MIN
wert_10
ECALL_WAKEUP_EN
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_POWER_MAX_TIME_E
wert_01
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_E
aktiv
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_TIMEOUT
wert_01
NAD_ENABLED
aktiv
PC_ANGLE_DIFF
wert_45
PC_MAX_DIST
wert_01
PC_MAX_STABLE_WAIT
wert_01
PC_MIN_DIST
wert_01
PC_MIN_DIST_STABLE
wert_01
PC_NUM_WAYPOINTS
wert_05
PC_STABLE_ANGLE
wert_10
PC_STABLE_ROUTE
wert_30
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE_E
kl_30b
SIM_ENABLED
aktiv
TELEMATIK_SMS_MODE
binaer
TESTCALL_FLAG_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
WS_INTER_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
WS_STARTUP_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
A2DP_AVRCP_EIN_AUS
aktiv
AKD_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
API_EIN_AUS_MED
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_ONE_WIRE
aktiv
API_IPOD_TWO_WIRE_SERIEL
aktiv
API_TWO_USB_M
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_NOTES_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SOURCE_FILE
file_1
AUDIO_VERSTAERKER
wert_01
AVRCP_BROWSING_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
CALENDAR_EIN_AUS
aktiv
CAR_TYPE_IPOD_LOGO
bmw
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_HOTLINE_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACTS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
DATACOMM_CSIM
nicht_aktiv
DATACOMM_INTERFACE
nicht_aktiv
DRM_CHIP_ENABLED
aktiv
DUN_PROFILE_M
nicht_aktiv
EMAIL_EIN_AUS
aktiv
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS_M
aktiv
FBLOCK_PHONEBOOK_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
GPS_FROM_MOST
nicht_aktiv
GPS_POSITION_TIMEOUT
wert_01
HEAD_BOOT_UP_TIMEOUT
wert_15
HEAD_UNIT_MODEL
cic_high_rueko
HEATING_CONTROL_ENABLED
aktiv
HORN_CONTROL_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST_M
aktiv
IP_ROUTER
aktiv
LIGHT_CONTROL_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
M_SECURITY_MODE_AEH
des_cbc
M_SECURITY_MODE_AEP
aes_128
M_SECURITY_MODE_ASH
des_cbc_mac
M_SECURITY_MODE_ASP
hmac_sha_256
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE
ecallboard_present
MED_SVS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MMS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL_M
aktiv
MY_INFO_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
ONLINE_ROUTER
aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_DISP_ORD_M
first_last
PICTURE_VIEWER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
PIM_BILDER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
POWER_FOLLOW_UP_THRESHOLD
wert_01
RDL_CONTROL
aktiv
RDU_CONTROL_ENABLED
aktiv
REMINDER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
REMINDER_TRIGGERS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
RESPONSE_ON_HOLD_M
nicht_aktiv
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING_M
nicht_aktiv
SIM_ENABLED_MB
enabled_all
SMS_EIN_AUS_MED
aktiv
SORTING_VARIANT_M
standard
STARTUP_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
SVR_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_ASK_CONF_ENABLED
aktiv
SWUP_ENABLE_ENG_UPDATES
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_ENABLE_SW_UPDATES
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_SOURCE_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_SOURCE_USBMSCDD
nicht_aktiv
TASK_EIN_AUS
aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR_M
file0
TDA_CFG_TSM_TRIGGER
all
TDA_FBLOCK
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TSM_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_COUNTRY_VARIANT
us_var
TELEMATIK_VIN
most_vin
TELEX_M
nicht_aktiv
TEXT_NOTES_EIN_AUS
aktiv
UNICODE_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
USB_HUB_M
nicht_aktiv
VCARD_OVER_MOST_M
aktiv
VENTILATION_CNTRL_ENABLED
aktiv
VIDEO_PLAYER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
ECA_CCM_FILTER
default_tcu
ECA_MAX_RS_ACTIVATIONS
wert_30
F25_BESCHL_VERM
aktiv
F25_KOREA_SYMBOL
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
CLIMATE_ACT_ONE_TIMER
nicht_aktiv
MESSAGE_FILTER
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_C0D
nicht_aktiv
PDC_DIRECTION
horizontal
TDA_TSR_INSTANCE_ID_C0D
wert_00
DTMF_ENABLE
aktiv
BT_EIN_AUS_MED
aktiv
OFFSET_BTAS
wert_00
OFFSET_IPOD_SERIAL
wert_00
TROMMELSPEICHER_ACSM
aktiv
FH_PARAMETER_0_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_1_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_10_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_11_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_12_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_13_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_14_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_15_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_2_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_3_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_4_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_5_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_6_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_7_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_8_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_9_3R
e90_e91
IGR_TFL_S__DRL_S
nicht_aktiv
SNU_NICHT_VERBAUT_3R
halldiagnose_moeglich
AF_IN_CFG_RAD12
tel_mute_off
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD12
pl2_stereo
AUX_RAD12
aux
COUNTRYCODE_RAD12
us
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD12
standard
KEY_MEMORY_R_RAD12
true
OFFSET_ENT_NAV_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_TP_MIN_RAD12
wert_0
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD12
e90_stereo
RAD12_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RAD12_LIMITER_F_L
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_F_R
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_GAIN
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_R_L
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_R_R
wert_0
RAD12_VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_RAD12
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS_RAD12
e90_stereo
SDV_CURVE_RAD12
gal-kurve_3
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD12
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD12
standard
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_TEL_MAX_RAD12
stereo
VOL_TEL_MIN_RAD12
stereo
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD12
e90
VOLUME_TABLE_RAD12
e90_stereo
DAB_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_DAB_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
LIMITER_F_L_B
top_hifi
LIMITER_F_R_B
top_hifi
LIMITER_GAIN_B
top_hifi
LIMITER_R_L_B
top_hifi
LIMITER_R_R_B
top_hifi
LW_ON_OFF
lw_on
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22_B
e90_top_hifi
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS_B
e90_top_hifi
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MAX_B
top_hifi
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MIN_B
top_hifi
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE_B
pl2_top_hifi
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_R22_B
e90_top_hifi
RING_MAX_B
top_hifi
RING_MIN_B
top_hifi
SDARS_DIAGNOSE
exbox
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22_B
e90_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22_B
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22_B
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22_B
e90_top_hifi
SNU_TK_ABFRAGE_OHNE_PULSE
nicht_aktiv
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG
nicht_aktiv
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_2
nicht_aktiv
MCA
off
CC_MELDUNG_SH
nicht_aktiv
REST_TASTE_VERBAUT
aktiv
HK_PULSDAUER_SLEEP
wert_01
IGR_CODIERUNG_MEV
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_MEV
wert_00
WL_KZL_3R
soft_einschalten
WL_POL_3R
soft_einschalten
WL_SL_2_3R
soft_einschalten
API_TYPE
none
HUD_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
SINGLE_OR_MULTILINK
multilink
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX_C0E
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN_C0E
nicht_aktiv
COVER_ART_TWO_WIRE
nicht_aktiv
ETHERNET
nicht_aktiv
ALARM_LEVEL_Z
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_Z
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_Z
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_Z
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_Z
wert_05
MAX_DRIFT_Z
wert_05
INHIBITED_DTCS
e84
AUDIODISKINFO_MHP
nicht_aktiv
EDC_LED_SWITCH_MSA
nicht_aktiv
PVAR_INNEN_3
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_3
wert_01
SPORT
nicht_aktiv
SHV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SNV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SHV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SNV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD22
standard
A4A
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_VAR
default
CDMM_PERSONALRADIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_HMI
old
CDMM_USB_POD_BOOK
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_VIDEO
none
COMINGSTREET_KOMBI_HUD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS_C0F
aktiv
ROTATION_WERTE_EINHEITEN
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN
wert_00
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE
wert_01
AMP_SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BAUREIHE_AMPT
e89
DIESEL_TANK
nicht_aktiv
DPAS_CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_4
FOLLOW_UP_TIME_EXT
wert_10
GASOLINE_TANK
aktiv
HIGH_ELECTRIC_BATTERY
nicht_aktiv
HYDROGEN_TANK
nicht_aktiv
LIQUID_GAS_TANK
nicht_aktiv
NATURAL_GAS_TANK
nicht_aktiv
PAN_PROFILE_M
nicht_aktiv
BC_DIG_GESCHW_BEI_KL_R
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
C0E_ASL
wert_00
C0E_BAUART
wert_00
C0E_BBV
wert_00
C0E_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C0E_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C0E_BTM
wert_00
C0E_CBC
wert_00
C0E_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0E_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0E_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0E_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0E_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0E_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C0E_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C0E_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C0E_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C0E_FLR
wert_00
C0E_GETRIEBE
wert_00
C0E_GMB
wert_00
C0E_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0E_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0E_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C0E_LCL
wert_00
C0E_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C0E_LF_ESM
wert_00
C0E_LR_ESM
wert_00
C0E_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X2
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X3
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X4
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C0E_M_ESM
wert_00
C0E_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0E_MOTOR
wert_00
C0E_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0E_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0E_RPA
wert_00
C0E_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0E_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C0E_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C0E_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0E_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C0E_THETA_ESM
wert_00
C0E_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0E_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C0E_WLC
wert_01
C0F_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0F_AFS
wert_00
C0F_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_04
C0F_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0F_ASL
wert_00
C0F_BAUART
wert_06
C0F_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0F_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_02
C0F_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C0F_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0F_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0F_BERGABANSATZ
wert_00
C0F_BTM
wert_00
C0F_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0F_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0F_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0F_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0F_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0F_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0F_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0F_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0F_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0F_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0F_DF_DIR
wert_01
C0F_DIFF_LOCK
wert_02
C0F_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_04
C0F_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_05
C0F_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0F_FBS
wert_01
C0F_FLR
wert_01
C0F_GETRIEBE
wert_00
C0F_GMB
wert_00
C0F_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_03
C0F_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_06
C0F_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0F_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0F_HSA
wert_01
C0F_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0F_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0F_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_01
C0F_LCL
wert_00
C0F_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0F_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0F_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0F_M_ESM
wert_01
C0F_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0F_MOTOR
wert_07
C0F_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_09
C0F_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0F_RPA
wert_00
C0F_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0F_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0F_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0F_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0F_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C0F_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0F_SST
wert_00
C0F_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0F_THETA_ESM
wert_01
C0F_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_08
C0F_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_08
C0F_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0F_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0F_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0F_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
CIS_PARAMETER
e84_us
ZMZ_E84_US
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_MSD
nicht_aktiv
M_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3_C32
aktiv
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22_32
e90_top_hifi
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS_32
e90_top_hifi
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCESR22_3
e90_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22_32
e90_top_hifi
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22_32
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22_32
e90_top_hifi
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22_32
e90_top_hifi
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3_C32
aktiv
FOLLOW_UP_TIME_EXTENSION
wert_02
SWUP_CYCLIC_MONITORING
wert_20
SWUP_CYCLIC_RESET_TIMEOUT
wert_255
SWUP_CYCLIC_RST_THRESHOLD
wert_05
RAD22_CROSSOVER_B
pl2_top_hifi
HINTERE_TUEREN_MINI
nicht_aktiv
BASIS_KOMBI_MMI_LIST
aktiv
BMAP_JUNCTION_VIEW
aktiv
DAB_STANDARD
nicht_aktiv
DMB_MAX_FRAMERATE
wert_0
DOORLOCKING_AFTER_DRIVING
aktiv
HMI_FUER_DAB_DMB
dab_dmb_radio
HUD_TURNSIGNAL
nicht_aktiv
KOMBI_AR_PRES
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_ORD
aktiv
SECONDARY_HFP
aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY
nicht_aktiv
WELCOME_LIGHT
aktiv
M_GROUP_C_32
l7_dspl_on_hk_amp
ECAL_ACV
aktiv
ECAL_STDBY
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L_32
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R_32
wert_02
DRL_TFL_MIT_BFD_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BFD_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BL_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DAUER_BLK_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_TIPP_BLK_3R
nicht_aktiv
LW_ON_OFF_RAD12
lw_on
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_721
aktiv
GENERATORTYP
wert_01
LEISTUNGSKLASSE
wert_01
EXT_MUSIC_MANAGEMENT
aktiv
HUD_ROTATION
nicht_aktiv
JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO_EINH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_SERVICE_MESSAGES
nicht_aktiv
OSFG_MSA_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF_OSFG
nicht_aktiv
TC_NOT_P_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TIME_KL15_AUT_OFF_DR_OPEN
wert_01
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_701
aktiv
IGR_DDE7
nicht_aktiv
MSA_DDE
nicht_aktiv
PVAR_INNEN_DDE701
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_DDE701
wert_01
VMAX_BEGRENZUNG_N47TU
wert_01
RAD22_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
SPRACHE_SVS
us
AUDIO-PROCESSING_WEAKSIG
aktiv
AUDIO-STANDARD
stereo
AUTOSTORE
aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_EPG
aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_EXTENDED
nicht_aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_VIDEOTEXT
nicht_aktiv
DIGITAL_RADIO
aktiv
ET_TRACE
wert_01
FBAS-AUSGANG1
aktiv
FBAS-AUSGANG2
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_AA
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_AD
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_DD
nicht_aktiv
REGIONCODE_PIA
nicht_aktiv
STEREO_MONO_RECOGNITION
aktiv
TV-STANDARD_ANALOG
aktiv
TV-STANDARD_AVS
nicht_aktiv
TV-STANDARD_CMMB
nicht_aktiv
TV-STANDARD_SC
nicht_aktiv
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE_E_C05
kl_30f
HANDSFREE_SECONDARY
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_MEVD1724
wert_00
AUDIO_OFFSET
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CCM
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO
aktiv
MAX_VOL_STEP_RSE
standard_39h
MDRIVE_CONFIG
1_menu
MDRIVE_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
NANP_FORMAT
aktiv
NAVI_POI_ONLINE_SEARCH
browser
OELSTAND_OENS
nicht_aktiv
TERMINAL_UI
nicht_aktiv
BODYKIT_RVBUMP_TYPE
wert_09
CAM_LENS_APEX_DISTANCE
wert_01
DID41A4_INHIBIT
wert_01
AUDIO_LEVEL_ADJUSTMENT
nicht_aktiv
MSA_KENNLINIENSATZ_US
nicht_aktiv
ABSCHALTBARKEIT_DSC
aktiv
DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
SECOND_USB
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_ME17
nicht_aktiv
LEISTUNGSKLASSE_C10
wert_00
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE_33
pl2_top_hifi
A4A_REMOTE_APPS
nicht_aktiv
ANZEIGE_FREQ
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH_LINES
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ROUTE_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST
cic_high
ENT_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
HEADLIGHT_SETTING
nicht_aktiv
HELLIGKEIT_AMBILIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_STATISTIK
nicht_aktiv
MODE_HARDKEY
radio_cd
NAVI_POSITION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY_WHO
default
SPEECH_2_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_701
wert_01
SDARS_DTC
exbox
OELWARTUNGSINTERVAL_MSXUS
wert_23
CC_ID_AKTIV_03
wert_02
BMW_INFO_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
SWUP_INSTALL_TIME_SWIP
nicht_aktiv
RZL_MIT_SL_L_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_SL_R_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_TFL_L_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_TFL_R_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_VERBAUT
rzl_nicht_verbaut
MP3_ID3_ENCODING
iso_8859_1
RV_CAM_POS_DEV_THREHOLDS
e84
TV_CAM_POS_DEV_THREHOLDS
e84
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CONF
nicht_aktiv
DATUMSFORMAT_AR_ASIA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST_14
nicht_aktiv
FBM_NO_TOUCHSENSOR
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN_2
wert_ff
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE_2
wert_1e
DSC_VARIANTE
wert_01
E89_FDS_COMFORT
wert_01
ST_MDRV_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ST_MDRV_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ST_MDRV_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_DDE
wert_03
PVAR_INNEN_4
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_4
wert_01
SPA_DDE731
wert_02
EAM_TIMEDELAY_E84
e88_us
GETRIEBE_E82M
wert_00
PRE_MSR_E82M
nicht_aktiv
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2_M
wert_01
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE_DSC_E84
nicht_aktiv
FDS_SPORT_AB_09_11
nicht_aktiv
STAT_VENTIL_KLIMA_E82E
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N55_NETTO
wert_00
CAR_COMP_ACTIVE_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_DEALER_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_HOTLINE_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_MOBILE_SRVC_12
nicht_aktiv
RAD12_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HYS
wert_02
ECO_MEHRVERBRAUCH_REF
wert_02
ECO_PRW_ENABLE
wert_01
ECO_RW_DIGITAL_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_SPA_TIME
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_1
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_2
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_3
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_4
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_5
wert_02
KL_BESCHL_AT_Y
wert_02
KL_GESCHW_X
wert_02
KL_GESCHW_Y
wert_02
KL_VERZ_Y
wert_02
V_ECO
wert_02
DAB_BAND_RAD
kein_band
SL_BEI_KZL_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
BEV
nicht_aktiv
CONNECTED_DRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_FDS_POPUP
nicht_aktiv
ECO_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE_CONF
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ROUTE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_TIPPS
aktiv
EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SYS_CID
nicht_aktiv
FDS_NAMING_MODE
bis_0711
HIGH_END_AUDIO_MENUE
kein_menue
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_CONSUMP_AVERAGE
kein_wert
HIST_FDS_MODE_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
HIST_FDS_MODE_NAME
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
HIST_ZOOM
nicht_aktiv
MAXGLOBALREMOTECOMMANDS
v20
MAXLOCALREMOTECOMMANDS
v0
PHONEBOOK_CACHING
nicht_aktiv
RR_SPEZ_KLZ
nicht_aktiv
ALLRAD
nicht_aktiv
NIC_NEU
aktiv
SPORT_NEU
nicht_aktiv
VMAX
wert_01
TNK_RW_VERBRAUCH
wert_02
FACTORY_CALIB_EXPECTED
wert_02
USB1_IPOD_AUDIO
digital
USB2_IPOD_AUDIO
digital
BAUREIHE_MRS5CD
e90
E82_88_BFD_AUS_BEI_KL30
nicht_aktiv
E82_88_NSL_AUS_BEI_KL30
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_SH_LED
nicht_aktiv
ECO_PRO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
TEILLASTBETRIEB_SH
nicht_aktiv
ENT_HUDRIVE_INSTALLED
aktiv
EXTENDED_CC_MESSAGES
aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_DOORLOCKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_HOMELIGHT_PERIOD
aktiv
SETTINGS_INFO_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_LIMIT
aktiv
SETTINGS_SPIRITOFECSTASY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TIP_BLINKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_TOURIST_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TRACTION
aktiv
TDA_CFG_BDA_REMOTE_HELP
aktiv
TPEG_TAP
nicht_aktiv
TRAVEL_BC
aktiv
MODE_BEHAVIOR
alt
CALL_WAITING_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
EDH_TAKTUNG
aktiv
HV_LEISTUNGSRAMPE
aktiv
VOKO_HVSTO
aktiv
VOKO_INNEN
aktiv
E84_DCDC
nicht_aktiv
DSC_BEV2010
e82_bev_mile
FAS_INSZENIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
GEZIELTES_ANLEUCHTEN
nicht_aktiv
PERSONEN_WARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_01
QUERBESCHL_FAHRT_BF_E89
wert_01
QUERBESCHL_FAHRT_FA_E89
wert_01
BED_HDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DID41DD_PGM_CONFIG_TV
e84
DID41DE_PGM_CONFIG_RV
e84
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_1
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_2
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_3
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_4
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_5
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_6
000
COLORSWITCH_E84
nicht_aktiv
COLORSWITCH_E84_LINE
sport
MICROPHONE_MUTE
off
E89_MAGNA_FGS1
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS2
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS3
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS4
e89_us
FGS_AKTOR_HI_LI
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_HI_RE
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_VO_LI
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_VO_RE
nicht_aktiv
FGS_SAFING-SENSOR
nicht_aktiv
FGS_SENSORBAND
nicht_aktiv
AIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
AIRBAG_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
AKS_LINKS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLL_SEITENCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
BAUDRATE_SBE_BF_MRS8
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_MRS8
wert_01
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
BPLUS_TRENNUNG_MRS8
aktiv
CC_GURTWARNUNG_MRS8
aktiv
CURTAIN_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
CURTAIN_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_MRS8
e93_ece
FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_MRS8
aktiv
FR_HE_PARAM_1_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_2_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_3_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_4_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_5_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_6_MRS8
e93_ece
GK/OC3/POL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_BF_MRS8
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_BF_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAMM_SIDECRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
ITS_SCHRAEGCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
MAGNA_FGS1_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS2_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS3_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS4_MRS8
e93_ece
MRSA_TUERE_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN_MRS8
aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0_MRS8
e93_ece
POL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
POS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_CTRL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_OPTION_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_II_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_PARAM_1_MRS8
e93_ece
ROSE_PARAM_MRS8
e93_ece
SBE1_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA_MRS8
aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_MRS8
wert_01
SEITEN_PARAM_MRS8
e93_ece
SIDEBAG_LINKS_MRS8
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_MRS8
aktiv
SITZBAG_ROLLOVER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SLV_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SPSBF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SPSF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_MRS8
aktiv
TROMMELSPEICHER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
US_SCHWELLEN_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_FGS_MRS8
aktiv
AUDIOSYSTEM
tophifi
BAUREIHE_ASD
e89
LAENDERVARIANTE_ASD
sonst
MOTOR_ASD
n20
CC_ID_AKTIV_15
wert_01
AUDIO_SYSTEM_TOPAMP
not_active
AVAILABILITY_ANTENNA_3
not_active
CA_MENUE
scheme_1
COMPATIBILITY
cic
DS_ATSC
not_active
DS_ATSC_MH
not_active
DS_CMMB_TERR
not_active
DS_DTMB_MULTI
not_active
DS_DTMB_SINGLE
not_active
DS_DVBH
not_active
DS_DVBT
active
DS_ISDBT
not_active
DS_ISDBT_ONE_SEG
not_active
DS_ISDBT_TMM
not_active
DS_MEDIAFLO
not_active
FBAS1_OUTPUT
active
FBAS2_OUTPUT
not_active
MPEG4
not_active
RADIO_ATSC
not_active
RADIO_ATSC_MH
not_active
RADIO_CMMB_TERR
not_active
RADIO_DTMB_MULTI
not_active
RADIO_DTMB_SINGLE
not_active
RADIO_DVBH
not_active
RADIO_DVBT
active
RADIO_ISDBT
not_active
RADIO_ISDBT_ONE_SEG
not_active
RADIO_ISDBT_TMM
not_active
RADIO_MEDIAFLO
not_active
TRACE_INTERFACE
active
ASD
ls_diag_on
SWT_ARABIC
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
LEISTUNGSKLASSE_ASD
ul
ASD_CIC
ls_diag_on
EFF_DYN_SAILING
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N55_NETTO_2
wert_03
HK_V_VER_MODUS
modus_00
TC_MSA_IGNORE_ENG_RUN
nicht_aktiv
BAUREIHE_AMPTASD
e89
ECO_PRO_DEFAULT_START
nicht_aktiv
ECO_PRO_LAST_FU
nicht_aktiv
COLORSWITCH_E84_FRM
nicht_aktiv
CS_DEFAULT_MODE
classic
CS_UEBERBLENDEN
nicht_aktiv
A4A_LEGAL_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
CBS_MOBIGUAR_LIFELONG
nicht_aktiv
DAC
none
GATEWAYTABLE
l6_mue
TIMESTAMP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
VANITY_DIALLING_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
DAB_STANDARD_RAD
dab_plus
DATEN_INDEX_C09
wert_02
TORQUE_1_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EDH_KORREKTURKENNL
aktiv
*


----------

